# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 3: SOS! 22 chats dt 6 chatons & qq anciens AVT JEU 19/01! (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à     jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes   données)

__
La nouvelle liste sera complétée mardi, au prochain passage véto.
Ces chats là, de 1 à 9 viennent tous du même endroit, ils font parti de là où leurs "suiveurs" doivent être réservés le jeudi.
MAIS comme ils sont anciens, et que nous ne connaissons pas le volume de la prochaine liste, prioritairement, s'il n'y a plus de place, ce sont eux qui auront le moins de chance, par déduction, de basculer sur la nouvelle liste. 
C'est le WE, certes, mais si des FA, assocs, co-voitureurs souhaitent répondre présents sans attendre qu'ils ne disparaissent de cette liste, car c'est le risque, je ne peux que vous encourager à vous manifester, ici, par MP ou par mail, car l'urgence est là! 
Ils ne sont pas seulement 8, ils sont seulement ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance de sortir ce WE!
Derrière, ce qui nous attend, depuis qq semaines, ce sont au minimum 20 chats, qui ne sont ni des sauvages inadoptables, ni des méchants, ni des pouilleux, mais simplement des chats comme les vôtres et les miens qui ont eu un destin peu glorieux jusqu'à ce jour avec nos chers congénères...._

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!!*  :: 


*Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

******

*7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 

8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

9) mâle 1 an noir sociable* 

*
****************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* 

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Précisions de l'une de nos co-voitureures, Rinou:




> *J'ai vu dans une cage un chat roux et blanc avec un noir.
> Je pense qu'il s'agit de 2 & 3.*
> *La minette me tendait la patte à  travers les barreaux, comme pour me dire "Emmène-moi stp, regarde comme  je suis gentille." Ca me fendait le coeur.
> Et le minet qui était avec semblait avoir tellement peur.*
> Il y avait aussi un chat noir avec les poils mi-longs et un tigré assis  tout près des barreaux qui attendait qu'on s'intéresse à lui ...
> Très dur de partir sans eux ...

----------


## SarahC

*Ce que signifie être FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL? Suivez ce lien!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...736#post923736

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

TOTAL: ... **

MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

*Utilité d'une promesse de dons et fonctionnement:**


On PROMET on ne DONNE PAS de suite.*
Les sommes sont pointées après les sorties car selon hospitalisation ou autre, on essaie de répartir au plus juste aux assocs.
Et comme on ne sait pas à l'avance qui prendra qui, et qui risque d'être mort avant de sortir, on attend tjs un peu.*

Une promesse de dons aide, ce n'est pas un SOUTIEN TOTAL, mais un COUP DE POUCE*, on ne peut pas couvrir l'imprévisible,
mais au moins prévoir les choses de base, comme:*
une castration, une stérilisation, un rappel de  vaccins, un co-voiturage lointain, des premiers soins, des pipettes de  déparasitage, le vaccin leucose, un test PCR, etc, etc...*

----------


## SarahC

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?
*
Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants, parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
*
- MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
- MERCREDI 18/01 : Paris -> Villedieu Les Poeles (50) en train par amiedesanimaux3 (départ 16H)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand*


COVOIT REGULIERS
*
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via  Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31- Lyon (69)  <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain  Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF
*- 
*
+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony)*

 :: * MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMEDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATEGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES* *SORTIES FOURRIERE URGENTES EN SEMAINE**, ET POUR LES SORTIES REGULIERES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP* *LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNEE** ET LE* *SAMEDI MATIN**!*

----------


## Alicelovespets

Personne pour accueillir un de ces 8 chats ??? Il faut les sauver !!  ::

----------


## co92

Je suis en vacances loin de la RP jusqu'au 21 janvier. Les sacs Ikéa sont dans mon garage, si besoin contacter Shany pour les lui demander (mais pas de déplacement possible).

Co

----------


## Lilly1982

Je rentre demain soir sur Paris, donc mon convoit en transports Paris ainsi que ma proposition de FA de transit ( de quelques heures à 2-3 jours) sont à nouveau d'actualité à partir de lundi.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

On n oublie pas ces chats qui n 'ont pas pu sortir ce jour et qu il faut reserver dés lundi si on veut avoir une petite chance qu ils restent en vie
Rinou qui a du les laisser derriere elle, pourra témoigner de la douleur que l on a, lorsque l on croise le regard de ceux coincés derriere les barreaux, parce l on sait qu ils souffrent et que c'est peut etre la derniere fois qu on les voit, alors qu ils comptaient sur nous pour les sortir. Pour certains c'est la deuxiéme semaine qu ils voient leur compagnons d infortune partir sans eux  :: 
 :: FA ou adoptants , soyez leur espoir pour qu ils tiennent le coup ce we et manifestez vous dès maintenant pour qu on puisse les reserver lundi  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Toujours possible pour moi FA de transit sur Lyon.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Toujours possible pour moi FA de transit sur Lyon.


Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Toujours possible pour moi FA de transit sur Lyon.


J'en prends note aussi si jamais une FALD se propose. Les miennes sont full.

----------


## La Rainette

*Si seulement on pouvait profiter qu'ils ne sont "que" 8 pour leur donner une chance !

Mardi ils seront à nouveau noyés sous la masse de chats qui va encore nous tomber dessus... J'avoue ne pas comprendre, je vois des descriptifs tout à fait "sympa" avec des chats sociables ou très sociables. Nous savons bien qu'une petite photo les aiderait considérablement, mais malheureusement nous n'avons pas la main sur ce genre de décision, alors si vous voulez une photo, il reste la solution de les sauver, et ensuite on aura de magnifiques photos, et l'on se demandera "pourquoi ont-ils dû attendre si longtemps" !

Allez, on les sort de là ?
*

----------


## banzai

quoique les surprises sont surprenantes et agréable , tant de gentillesse et de véritable beauté , ça coupe le souffle , vous verrez la photo prochainement de celle que personne voulait sortir " la 2 ",y en a qui vont ragé!!!!!!!!!!
que des jeunes ados et en couleur du bleu , tabby , roux, noir  et soçiable ou timide y en a vraiment pour tous
craintif quand ont voit une fois sorti dans les bras !!!! ça fait sourir


 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!!**


Chats de la semaine passée:

1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

******

7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 

8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

9) mâle 1 an noir sociable 

tous ces chats sont pas nés dehors , ont connu une vie en foyer !!!!!
ça se reconnait aux caractère les chats nés dehors donc " rien d'impossible " meme pour les " nés dehors " ont y arrivent mais faut " du temps " donc là pas le cas c'est du " façile ,à la portée de tous le monde "

*

----------


## pouetpouet

Je suis à nouveau dispo pr quarantaine (15j à 3 semaines maxi) pr chat sociable-calme /femelle de préférence et comme je souhaite asso proche pr soins véto,
j'ai transmis la liste à asso pasbêtedu tout dans le 77, sait-on jamais si fald...

Question : Si pas d'info santé c'est qu'ils semblent ne rien avoir visuellement ?

Les fratries doivent rester ensemble ?

j'avoue pencher pr la 3 (si dissociable fratrie) ou la 8 pour FAQ.
Si des assos proches sont prêtes à les sauver avec véto pas trop loin Meaux77 *et FALD. 
me mp.
BIZBIZ
*Je l'indique car par expérience, les A/R vétos sont nombreux en quarantaine et je rentre vers 19h00 le soir.
Mon mari rentre vers 17h30 le soir mais chargés de famille avec nos deux filles (devoirs...) donc si besoins soins véto il me faut soit véto proche avec prise en charge directe par l'asso ou sinon qu'il y ait un ou une bénévole de l'asso pr assurer les transports soins du minou.

ps : question bête : si 2 et 3 sont ensemble en FAQ, ne risquent-ils pas de faire des babys si ils ne sont pas stérilisés de suite ?

----------


## pistache69

pour info, (merci à ceux qui savent le faire d'intégrer ma proposition dans la rubrique des covoits) :

je fais lyon-paris en tgv le lundi 6 février (horaires exacts à préciser) avec arrivée paris vers 12 h

Puis paris-lyon le mardi 7 février avec arrivée lyon vers 13h 

donc possible cotrainer chats, rongeurs (voire petits chiens en cage ou panier) car voyage pro avec des collegues

----------


## pouetpouet

FAQ : famille d'accueil de quarantaine. :: 
et si y a pas de soucis babys entre 2 et 3 car stérilisés (ou au moins 1 des deux) , je peux envisager FAQ pr eux deux.
Ou sinon la 8.
Même conditons qu'évoquée et 3 semaines maxi.

----------


## Lusiole

J'ajoute un covoit Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir. 




> sont certainement stérilisé sinon ils auraient séparé je pense ou faudra le faire rapidement ,merçi pour ton interet pour eux car la 3 je crois à fait de la peine à gueeguee
> 
> ALLEZ ONT CONTINU !!! pour ce weeck , je trouve qu'ont avance bien 
> 
> malheureusement " stanbye pour moi 15 jours "
> 
> *RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
> **
> - MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
> ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le co voit de pistache69 n a pas ete rajoute.

----------


## Ibis

Peut-on avoir des nouvelles de ceux qui sont sortis samedi dernier ?
Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Peut-on avoir des nouvelles de ceux qui sont sortis samedi dernier ?
> Merci.


Il faut aller voir dans " ils sont sauves, adoptes " sem2.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La nouvelle liste tombe demain.....ceux la seront noyes dans la masse s ils ne sont pas reserves d ici demain.

----------


## TROCA

8 chats à sauver, ce n'est pas le bout du monde . Alors on les sort tous car pour eux c'est clair il n'y aura pas de tour supplémentaire.
 Il faudrait au moins un donateur par chat. Je lance les dons. Qui me suit ?

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

50 (TROCA) *avec reçu**

TOTAL: 50 **


MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

----------


## banzai

gros manque de fald et assoc 
y a que chaperlipo qui nous lit

----------


## chatperlipopette

Banzai : tu peux rajouter le co voit de pistache69 stp car je suis avec le tel ?

----------


## Rinou

> FAQ : famille d'accueil de quarantaine.
> et si y a pas de soucis babys entre 2 et 3 car stérilisés (ou au moins 1 des deux) , je peux envisager FAQ pr eux deux.
> Même conditons qu'évoquée et 3 semaines maxi.


Ce serait formidable pour eux !
Il ne faudrait vraiment pas qu'ils soient séparés. Si vous aviez vu comme le roux et blanc se peletonnait contre la minette et son regard ...
 Je n'ose imaginer son désespoir s'il était séparé d'elle ... ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*
50 (TROCA) *avec reçu
*10 (Alexiel-chan) *avec* *reçu** si possible*
*
TOTAL: 60 **


MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

----------


## TROCA

*IL FAUT SE REMOBILISER POUR CES 8 CHATS . MARDI C EST DEMAIN IL NE RESTE QUE 24 HEURES* 
*
Vous tous qui avez été émus par les commentaires des covoitureuses (ceux de Rinou notamment), et par les photos de ceux qui sont sortis la semaine dernière, ceux qui restent ce sont les mêmes chats avec la même détresse le même espoir . Alors réagissez, aidez-les à sortir. Tous ensemble nous pouvons sortir d'affaire ces 8 chats pour pouvoir avoir le plaisir de voir leur petite bouille une* *fois sortis.*
*PAS DE REPIT POUR NOUS AVANT DE LES AVOIR TOUS SORTIS.* *ALORS VITE VITE DES PROPOSITIONS*

----------


## Lilly1982

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
**
- MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
- MERCREDI 18/01 : Paris -> Villedieu Les Poeles (50) en train par amiedesanimaux3 (départ 16H)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


COVOIT REGULIERS

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon,  Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres  jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via  Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31- Lyon (69)  <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain  Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude

RECAP-COVOIT IDF
- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports* * (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)* *(3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances

+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony)


PROPOSITION F.A:*- *Lilly1982*: _(Paris)_ transit 2/3 jours
*-* *La Maison de Cannel*: _(Lyon)_ transit
- *pouetpouet* : *(77)* (15j à 3 semaines maxi) => chat  sociable - calme /femelle de préférence, souhaite asso proche  pr soins véto
(_Si des assos proches sont prêtes à les sauver avec véto pas trop loin Meaux77 *et FALD lui faire un MP)_ *

*_ MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## banzai

:: merçi lilly ,  un peu de mal encore , suis faché en géographie 

y aurais une méga possibilité pour permettre de pas séparé 2 et 3 ,il manque FALD derrière , qui aura pitié deux ???????

----------


## fina_flora

on pourra rajouter ma sortie de fourrière samedi matin à mes conditions habituelles
j'ai 3 sac bleu et 2 boites de transport sur Palaiseau
et 2 sac bleu et 2 boites de transport à côté de ma fourrière

----------


## SarahC

Bon, ce message là, je l'ai mis en "non gras" volontairement, si vous regardez page 1:
*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE, ETC.* 
Il est repris en gras, AVEC les FA, lors que ce serait mieux de le scinder.
En outre, il apparait 6 fois sans que cela ait apporté quoi que ce soit à par alourdir le sujet.
Donc pour le prochain, évitons de le remettre 3 fois par pages, et de scinder FA et co voit.
Enfin, on peut passer par le dernier auteur, afin qu'il édite son message.
Je fais supprimer les précédents. Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## SarahC

*Et là encore, évitons les soulignés et gras inutiles. 
*
*PENSEZ A INDIQUER LES PSEUDOS COMPLETS, MERCI, NOUS AVONS X DOUBLONS, ET* *POUR CELUI QUI CHERCHE UNE INFO URGENTE** OU UN DON A POINTER, SI LE PSEUDO EXISTE EN 10 VARIANTES CE N'EST PAS PRATIQUE.
**ET VEILLEZ A L'ORTHOGRAPHE DES PSEUDOS! LA JE VAIS CORRIGER LILLY ET CANNEL!* *
POUR LES ASSOCS, INDIQUEZ LE SECTEUR COUVERT, MERCI!!!*  :: 


*PROPOSITIONS FA:

*- *Lilly1982*: _(Paris)_ transit 2/3 jours
*-* *La Maison de Cannel*: _(Lyon)_ transit
- *pouetpouet* : *(77)* (15j à 3 semaines maxi) => chat  sociable - calme /femelle de préférence, souhaite asso proche  pr soins véto
(_Si des assos proches sont prêtes à les sauver avec véto pas trop loin Meaux77 *et FALD lui faire un MP)_ 


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC:* 

*Chaperlipopette* si FALD après quarantaine *=> Rhône-Alpes : 1 chat*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)
_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!!*  :: 


*Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

******

*7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 

8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

9) mâle 1 an noir sociable 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## gueguee

Donc j'ai 21 sacs IKEA à dispo !!!
Voici mon trajet habituel que j'effectue tous les jours le matin je pars de Corbeil vers 7H30 pour arriver au boulot à 8h30 et le soir je termine le boulot à 17h30, j'arriver chez moi vers 18h30... Le midi pause de 12h30 à 14h... Voilà donc dans la limite du raisonnable je peux faire détour pour déposer sacs IKEA ou vous pouvez me rejoindre sur ce trajet ...  :Smile:

----------


## gueguee

Sinon je rajoute également 10 € de dons avec reçu fiscal, je repointe mon don tout de suite dans le récap  ::

----------


## gueguee

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*
50 (TROCA) *avec reçu
*10 (Alexiel-chan) *avec reçu** si possible
*10  (gueguee) *avec reçu**

**TOTAL: 70 **


MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*
50€ (TROCA) *avec reçu
*10€ (Alexiel-chan) *avec reçu** si possible
*10 € (gueguee) *avec reçu**
*10 € (Muriel P) *sans reçu**
**

**TOTAL: 80 €**


MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.
**
ON MANQUE CRUELLEMENT DE FA LONGUE DUREE !!!! SVP !!!*  ::

----------


## banzai

J'ai trouvé ce cotrainage Paris Strasbourg http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41277

merçi troca pour l'info : lilyy peux tu le mettre dans récap
merçi fina pour sorties fourrière : à noté  dans covoit RP je pense 

je r'appelle qu'une quarantaine est fesable pour 2 et 3 chez pouetpouet se erait dommageable qu'il n'y est pas derrière FALD 
 ::  merçi sarah pour tout recadré   ::

----------


## lynt

> FAQ : famille d'accueil de quarantaine.
> et *si y a pas de soucis babys entre 2 et 3 car stérilisés (ou au moins 1 des deux)* , je peux envisager FAQ pr eux deux.
> Ou sinon la 8.
> Même conditions qu'évoquée et 3 semaines maxi.


C'est ce qu'a proposé pouepouet exactement, la condition est de taille et à l'heure actuelle, personne ne peut dire si elle est vérifiée ou pas.

Les pauvres minous 2 et 3 n'ont donc potentiellement aucune piste pour le moment.
N'attendons pas la nouvelle liste ou ces chats (2 et 3 mais aussi les autres) resteront encore une fois sur le carreau ! Ils ne seront pas épargnés indéfiniment...

*Des FA transit, quarantaine, temporaire, longue durée (jusqu'à adoption)... Ils ont besoin de vous pour sortir de là !
Donateurs, ce sont vos dons qui permettront aux assoc, déjà prises à la gorge financièrement, de chapeauter des sorties !
Covoitureurs, on l'a vu la semaine dernière, ce n'est pas le tout de réserver un chat, encore faut-il arriver à finaliser sa sortie grâce au concours des covoitureurs qui font les sorties fourrière ou les relais en RP !*

*SVP, ça fait trop longtemps que ces minous sont là, plus de deux semaines pour les plus anciens qui voient leurs copains sortir et pas eux. Mettez-vous à leur place à voir ceux qui arrivent, ceux qui partent, le stress énorme que ça peut représenter pour eux ! Après plusieurs semaines ces chats sont usés, ils ont un BESOIN VITAL de sortir de leur cage !

Qui peut proposer quelque chose pour eux ??*  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
**
- MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
- MERCREDI 18/01 : Paris -> Villedieu Les Poeles (50) en train par amiedesanimaux3 (départ 16H)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


COVOIT REGULIERS

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon,  Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres  jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via  Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31- Lyon (69)  <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain  Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude


RECAP-COVOIT IDF

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports* * (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)* *(3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances
- fina_flora dispo pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles* *(3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et* *2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière**)**


+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1)

**
*_ MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## banzai

*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC: 

Chaperlipopette* si FALD après quarantaine *=> Rhône-Alpes : 1 chat* 

 ::  et l'unique proposition ASSOC  pour 1 de ces 9 chats comment va-t-elle faire si pas de FALD derrière

----------


## chatperlipopette

Plus qu'une place adulte donc je pense soit au n°7 soit n°8 mais voilà mes FALD sont complètes.

----------


## banzai

je comprends très bien ton choix , tu fais beaucoup déjà ainsi que babe 
et calymone 
bon resterais 3 sociables en premier choix pour assoc

----------


## TROCA

*24 H POUR SAUVER 8 CHATS !* Il n'y a pas une minute à perdre pour proposer quelque chose un bout de COVOITURAGE, un ACCUEIL temporaire ou longue durée, le prêt de boites de transport et des DONS pour aider les associations à les sortir - 80€ pour 8 chats ,soit 10€ par chat, ce n'est pas suffisant même pas de quoi couvrir les frais basiques .
*DONC ON SE MOBILISE MAINTENANT POUR CES CHATS CAR DEMAIN IL SERA TROP TARD POUR EUX !*
Et je rajoute pour ma part 20€ à mon don initial mais il faut beaucoup plus de donateurs pour que tout ne repose pas sur quelques-uns dont les ressources s'épuisent au fil des semaines. Après déduction fiscale votre don vous revient à 6,20 pour 20€, à 10,20€ pour 30€, à 17€ pour 50€, à 34€ pour 100€).
*LES ASSOCIATIONS ONT BESOIN DE DONS ET DE FA POUR POUVOIR SORTIR CES CHATS. ALORS AIDEZ- LES A LES AIDER* !

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

70€ (TROCA) *avec reçu
*10€ (Alexiel-chan) *avec reçu** si possible
*10 € (gueguee) *avec reçu**
*10 € (Muriel P) *sans reçu**
**
**TOTAL: 100 €**

MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.
**
*

----------


## banzai

:: rien , nada , le néant , le vide absolu , le cratère ...............................................

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!!*  :: 


*Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

******

*7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 

8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

9) mâle 1 an noir sociable 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

[QUOTE=SarahC;926364]*Et là encore, évitons les soulignés et gras inutiles. 
*

*PROPOSITIONS FA:

*- *Lilly1982*: _(Paris)_ transit 2/3 jours
*-* *La Maison de Cannel*: _(Lyon)_ transit
- *pouetpouet* : *(77)* (15j à 3 semaines maxi) => chat sociable - calme /femelle de préférence, souhaite asso proche pr soins véto
(_Si des assos proches sont prêtes à les sauver avec véto pas trop loin Meaux77 *et FALD lui faire un MP)_ 


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC:* 

*Chatperlipopette* si FALD après quarantaine *=> Rhône-Alpes : 1 chat*

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

une de mes FA s'est proposé pour 40aine pour les 2&3
*je suis OK pour les couvrir*.
Je la laisse prendre contact avec vous, il s'agit de *pouetpouet*

----------


## Muriel P

> une de mes FA s'est proposé pour 40aine pour les 2&3
> *je suis OK pour les couvrir*.
> Je la laisse prendre contact avec vous, il s'agit de *pouetpouet*


*ALLEZ, LES 2 ET 3 ONT UNE FAQ ET UNE ASSO, MAIS IL FAUT 1 OU 2 FALD DERRIERE !!! HELP*  :: *
IL FAUT AUSSI DES FALD POUR LES 6 AUTRES, ON VA PAS LES LAISSER MOURIR SI ??? SI ON NE PEUT PAS SAUVER CEUX-LA, QUE FERA-T-ON QUAND LA NOUVELLE LISTE VA TOMBER ? ON ABANDONNE MAINTENANT ????*  ::

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

*LES FALD SONT ELLES UNE DES CONDITIONS POUR SORTIR LES CHATS ?
*SI NON JE GARANTIS QU'ILS EN AURONT.
J'AI DES FA EN RESERVE (Que je n'ai pas contacté encore puisque pour moi il s'agissait d'abord de trouver la FAQ) et on a des journées d'adoption fin du mois.

[QUOTE=Venise nest pas en Italie;926887]


> *Et là encore, évitons les soulignés et gras inutiles. 
> *
> 
> *PROPOSITIONS FA:
> 
> *- *Lilly1982*: _(Paris)_ transit 2/3 jours
> *-* *La Maison de Cannel*: _(Lyon)_ transit
> - *pouetpouet* : *(77)* (15j à 3 semaines maxi) => chat sociable - calme /femelle de préférence, souhaite asso proche pr soins véto
> (_Si des assos proches sont prêtes à les sauver avec véto pas trop loin Meaux77 *et FALD lui faire un MP)_ 
> ...

----------


## Muriel P

[QUOTE=PasBêtes DuTout;927037]*LES FALD SONT ELLES UNE DES CONDITIONS POUR SORTIR LES CHATS ?
*SI NON JE GARANTIS QU'ILS EN AURONT.
J'AI DES FA EN RESERVE (Que je n'ai pas contacté encore puisque pour moi il s'agissait d'abord de trouver la FAQ) et on a des journées d'adoption fin du mois. QUOTE]

Ça a toujours été une condition pour les sorties, mais c'est surtout bien-sûr pour pas que la FAQ se retrouve "bloquée" avec des chats sans solution derrière (ce qui pourrait être mauvais pour les chats aussi bien sur !). Il faudrait avoir confirmation par SarahC ou par Venise qui sont nettement plus habilitée que moi pour répondre sur ce point. 
Si vous avez des FAs en réserve, je pense qu'on va vous conseiller de les appeler pour vérifier que tout est ok. Mais si vous êtes sûre d'avoir de la place en FA, je pense que ça ne bloquera pas la réservation ! 
Encore une fois, j'attends qu'une personne plus au fait des procédures vous confirme tout ça ! 
Merci en tous cas pour couvrir ces loulous !!!  ::

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

C'est la première fois que j'agis sur un post de sarahC, donc je ne connais pes les conditions de sorties.
PouetPouet est une de nos FA et ce ne sont pas les premires chats qu'elle accueille sous PBDT.
Jamais elle ne s'est retrouvé bloqué et au pire, si ça devait arrivé, j'ai des places chez moi !

J'attend qu'une Sarah C ou Venise m'éclaire donc.

Merci... et de rien  :: 

[QUOTE=Muriel P;927057]


> *LES FALD SONT ELLES UNE DES CONDITIONS POUR SORTIR LES CHATS ?
> *SI NON JE GARANTIS QU'ILS EN AURONT.
> J'AI DES FA EN RESERVE (Que je n'ai pas contacté encore puisque pour moi il s'agissait d'abord de trouver la FAQ) et on a des journées d'adoption fin du mois. QUOTE]
> 
> Ça a toujours été une condition pour les sorties, mais c'est surtout bien-sûr pour pas que la FAQ se retrouve "bloquée" avec des chats sans solution derrière (ce qui pourrait être mauvais pour les chats aussi bien sur !). Il faudrait avoir confirmation par SarahC ou par Venise qui sont nettement plus habilitée que moi pour répondre sur ce point. 
> Si vous avez des FAs en réserve, je pense qu'on va vous conseiller de les appeler pour vérifier que tout est ok. Mais si vous êtes sûre d'avoir de la place en FA, je pense que ça ne bloquera pas la réservation ! 
> Encore une fois, j'attends qu'une personne plus au fait des procédures vous confirme tout ça ! 
> Merci en tous cas pour couvrir ces loulous !!!

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour votre proposition Pasbetesdutout! 
Pour sortir, un chat doit en effet avoir une asso, une Fa jusqu a adoption (incluant une 40aine chez la meme FA ou ailleurs) et un covoiturage.
Si c est une 1ere collaboration il faudrait que vous fassiez parvenir les statuts de l asso sur l email de contact indique en 1ere page puis vous serez ensuite contactee pour discuter du mode de fonctionnement et etablir un premier contact en vue d une possible 'collaboration'

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

> Merci pour votre proposition Pasbetesdutout! 
> Pour sortir, un chat doit en effet avoir une asso, une Fa jusqu a adoption (incluant une 40aine chez la meme FA ou ailleurs) et un covoiturage.
> Si c est une 1ere collaboration il faudrait que vous fassiez parvenir les statuts de l asso sur l email de contact indique en 1ere page puis vous serez ensuite contactee pour discuter du mode de fonctionnement et etablir un premier contact en vue d une possible 'collaboration'


je continue mes recherches de FA longue durée dans ce cas. et j'enverrai mes statuts (ici, ce sera le recepissé de al sous pref car je suis en déplacment et je n'ai que ça a fournir) quand je l'aurai trouvé.
ce qui m'embète c'est de penser que je la trouverai peutetre dans deux ou trois jours et que les chats y resteront si je l'ai pas avant demain.....

----------


## fina_flora

> je continue mes recherches de FA longue durée dans ce cas. et j'enverrai mes statuts (ici, ce sera le recepissé de al sous pref car je suis en déplacment et je n'ai que ça a fournir) quand je l'aurai trouvé.
> ce qui m'embète c'est de penser que je la trouverai peutetre dans deux ou trois jours et que les chats y resteront si je l'ai pas avant demain.....


si c'est juste un problème de statuts, tu pourras les envoyer quand tu seras chez toi.
tu rentres quand?
au pire du pire, tu pourras sans doute les faire sortir sous une asso qui a déjà envoyé ses statuts et qui fera le changement
le plus important, c'est que tu rentre en contact avec SarahC ou une de ses collaboratrices

----------


## pouetpouet

De mon côté, comme je n'ai pas le net en journée (hormis le mercredi par intermittance- activités sportives de mes filles- car je suis à 80 %), faudra me contacter quand tout sera ok pr me dire jour de sortie des minous que je sois quand même prête à les accueillir.
ESt-ce Rinou qui fait les sorties fourrière ?
Car je suis à 5 min de MEAUX (77).
biz
ps : venise a mon tel.
Et la rainette aussi me semble-t-il.

----------


## fina_flora

> De mon côté, comme je n'ai pas le net en journée, faudra me contacter quand tout sera ok pr me dire jour de sortie des minous que je sois quand même prête à les accueillir.
> ESt-ce Rinou qui fait les sorties fourrière ?
> Car je suis à 5 min de MEAUX (77).
> biz
> ps : venise a mon tel.
> Et la rainette aussi me semble-t-il.



il est possible que les résa soient faites demain, mais que les sorties ne se fassent pas demain à cause d'un soucis de covoiturage

----------


## Muriel P

> il est possible que les résa soient faites demain, mais que les sorties ne se fassent pas demain à cause d'un soucis de covoiturage


Oui je pense que les résas doivent impérativement être faites demain matin dès l'ouverture de la fourrière pour réserver ces loulous, vu qu'ils sont tous des "anciens" et donc en très grand danger !!

----------


## pouetpouet

oki par contre personne pr les noirauds de la liste déjà ancienne ???
Ils vont être complêtement absorbés par les blanc, beige, saumoné .... :: 

Sinon pas eu l'info au final à savoir si numéro 2 et/ou 3 était stérilisé ;ce qui expliquerait qu'ils aient pu être mis ensemble depuis autant de jours;
info importante.merci.

----------


## La Rainette

Il est plutôt rare que les minettes déclenchent leurs chaleurs ds ces conditions. Si cela venait à se produire, ils les sépareraient. La véto n'a pas précisé que ce chat était castré, je lui redemande cet après midi.

*Cet après midi tombera en effet le reste de la liste. Les 8 chats précités sont en grande urgence !!!*

----------


## Rinou

Vous pouvez m'ajouter à la liste des covoitureurs en RP est, samedi matin, pour les sorties de la fourrière sud (de préférence).
J'ai 3 boîtes et 3 sacs IKEA (merci à gueguee qui me les a remis hier soir).
Si vous n'avez pas besoin de moi je peux remplacer ma proposition par un don de 20 .

Mais bon sang il faut que ça bouge ici !!!

Je suis certaine qu'avec des photos on aurait plus de propositions mais à cause d'abrutis qui se sont permis de téléphoner aux fourrières pour les insulter, alors que SarahC a maintes et maintes fois rappelé qu'elles n'étaient que la conséquence mais pas la cause du malheur des animaux, et bien maintenant c'est fini !
Les vrais responsables sont les  ::  qui adoptent des bêtes puis les jettent à la rue comme des vulgaires déchets après qu'ils aient fini de les amuser.
Alors un peu d'imagination que diable !
Pensez à leur petite bouille terrifiée ou bien implorante pour vous décider. :: 
Je peux emmener des indécis avec moi sur place si nécéssaire.

De toute façon, si on a besoin de moi samedi, j'emmènerai mes 3 caisses et laisserai un numéro de portable à SarahC, comme ça, en cas de réservation de dernière minute, je pourrai sortir plus de minous que prévu.

Il ne reste que des chats sociables (les sauvages étant "arrêtés" d'office) et tous beaux donc facilement plaçables, alors un petit effort svp ... ::  ::  ::

----------


## gueguee

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!!*  :: 


*Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

******

*7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 

8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

9) mâle 1 an noir sociable 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## gueguee

*PROPOSITIONS FA:

*- *Lilly1982*: _(Paris)_ transit 2/3 jours
*-* *La Maison de Cannel*: _(Lyon)_ transit
- *pouetpouet* : *(77)* (15j à 3 semaines maxi) => chat sociable - calme /femelle de préférence, souhaite asso proche pr soins véto
(_Si des assos proches sont prêtes à les sauver avec véto pas trop loin Meaux77 *et FALD lui faire un MP) 
-_ *mistigrette :* _SI vraiment aucune proposition car nous sommes complets, complets , je peux prendre ces 3 là 
7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 
8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale
9) mâle 1 an noir sociable 


_*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC:* 

*Chatperlipopette* si FALD après quarantaine *=> Rhône-Alpes : 1 chat

pasbetedutout --> une de mes FA s'est proposé pour 40aine pour les 2&3 je suis OK pour les couvrir.Je la laisse prendre contact avec vous, il s'agit de pouetpouet*

----------


## gueguee

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
**
- MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
- MERCREDI 18/01 : Paris -> Villedieu Les Poeles (50) en train par amiedesanimaux3 (départ 16H)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


COVOIT REGULIERS

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31- Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude


RECAP-COVOIT IDF

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports* *(Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)* *(3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances
- fina_flora dispo pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles* *(3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et* *2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière**)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA**


+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)

**
*_ MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## banzai

*faudrait une FALD pour que chaperlipopette puisse sortir la 7 ou 8*

----------


## gueguee

C fait  :Smile: 
J'ai modifié également les proposition d'assoc. Banzai si tu veux supprimer ton message pour alléger le post  :Smile:

----------


## Lilly1982

Allez on se bouge pour ces petits loups. 

Ils sont tous relativement en bonne santé. Ils ont survécu à la fourrière, et malgré tout ça, la plupart est sociable voire à peine craintif.

Allez on se bouge. Si je pouvais, je les prendrai tous mais je ne peux me proposer qu'en FA de transit et covoitureuse.

 ::

----------


## banzai

c'est déjà beaucoup lilly , c'est toute une chaine qui doit se faire 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-la-RP-au-delÃ -topic-permanent
pour ceux ou celles qui hésite ou se pose des questions

----------


## TROCA

C'est la dernière ligne droite pour ces 9 chats en majorité des sociables ou juste un peu craintifs (normal dans un contexte fourrière !) sans problèmes de santé signalés , jeunes (le + âgé a 5 ans), des noirs, une blanche et bleue, un rouquinou. Allons-nous les laisser partir sans rien faire pour eux ? *NON NOUS N 'AVONS PAS LE DROIT DE LES ABANDONNER !* 
Seuls 3 d'entre eux ont un début de piste via Pas Bêtes du Tout et Chaperlipopette. 6 n'ont rien même pas assez de dons.
*IL FAUT REAGIR MAINTENANT CET APRES MIDI IL RISQUE D ETRE TROP TARD POUR SAUVER LES PLUS ANCIENS*.
Flokelo il y a un rouquinou de 5 ans pour toi qui adore les rouquins .
Je rajoute 30 pour les 6 chats qui n'ont pas l'ombre d'une piste et qui sont en grand danger les 1 et 4 notamment très anciens et qui n'auront pas droit à un tour supplémentaire si nous ne les sortons pas. Tendez-leur la main par pité !


*LES ASSOCIATIONS ONT BESOIN DE DONS ET DE FA POUR POUVOIR SORTIR CES CHATS. ALORS AIDEZ- LES A LES AIDER* !

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

100 (TROCA) *avec reçu
*10 (Alexiel-chan) *avec reçu** si possible
*10  (gueguee) *avec reçu**
*10  (Muriel P) *sans reçu**
**
**TOTAL: 130 **

MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

En ce moment je n'ai le net qu'ai boulot, donc si urgence mieux vaut passer par mon téléphone. (noté dans le questionnaire FA)

----------


## mistigrette

*7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 

8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

9) mâle 1 an noir sociable 
*


SI vraiment aucune proposition car nous sommes complets, complets  :: , je peux prendre ces 3 là

----------


## tara60

pour 40aine et LD?

----------


## Ibis

Je donne 50  pour la 1 si quelqu'un peut la sortir (avec reçu svp).
J'aimerais bien pouvoir la prendre mais ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## gueguee

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

100 (TROCA) *avec reçu
*10 (Alexiel-chan) *avec reçu** si possible
*10  (gueguee) *avec reçu**
*10  (Muriel P) *sans reçu
*50  (Ibis)pour numero 1* avec reçu**
**
**TOTAL: 180 **

MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

----------


## TROCA

Gueguee, le don d'Ibis est affecté à la 1. Merci de rectifier dans votre récap DONS.
Qui suit ?

----------


## Muriel P

> *7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable 
> 
> 8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale
> 
> 9) mâle 1 an noir sociable 
> *
> 
> 
> SI vraiment aucune proposition car nous sommes complets, complets , je peux prendre ces 3 là


Avez-vous des FAs ou êtes-vous en recherche ? 

Si tout est ok, est-ce que les infos des fourrières ont été données à mistigrette pour effectuer les résas ou a pu procédé aux résas pour elle ?

----------


## mistigrette

c'est bon, la rainette me les a réservés.
manque plus qu'un covoiturage pour villeparisis

----------


## Verlaine

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!!*  :: 


*Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Mistigrette pour ces 3 petites vies sauvées.
La piste Pas Bêtes du Tout + FA Pouet-Pouet pour les 2 et 3 est-elle confirmée ?
Personne pour les 1 et 4 et 5/6 ,  4 jeunes chats (1 an) dont 3 noirs à peine craintifs ou timidous et un brun/tabby. Souvenez-vous des précédents noirauds et brun/tabby sortis pour lesquels nous avons tous craqué. Si quelqu'un peut remettre les photos pour que nos nouveaux lecteurs se rendent mieux compte . Rien que des beautés et ceux-là ne sont pas signalés comme ayant des problèmes de santé !
Alors qui se lance ?

----------


## Muriel P

> c'est bon, la rainette me les a réservés.
> manque plus qu'un covoiturage pour villeparisis


 ::   ::   ::  

Qu'en est-il pour les 2 et 3 pour lesquels l'asso *PasBêtes DuTout* 	 s'est proposée et a des FAs ?

----------


## Muriel P

On rappelle également que Chaperlipopette peut couvrir la sortie d'un chat et a une FAQ, il manque une FALD !!!! Allez, on pourrait encore en sauver, mais sans proposition de FA, on ne peut RIEN !!!  ::

----------


## gueguee

Un "chat de fourrière" à quoi ça ressemble? A quoi il faut s'attendre?
Bah... à n'importe quel chat... Le votre, le mien, le sien...

Ca ressemble à ca : 



Qui pourrait croire en voyant cette photo que "ce" chat était en fourrière à peine une heure avant?!

Ca finit comme ça aussi :


Galipette qui est à la maison depuis un an je dirais, s'est parfaitement intégré à la maison !!! Malgré qu'il soit vraiment timidou au départ!

Un chat noooooooiiirrrr c'est trop banal? Ca fait peur à cause d'idiots ragots?!

Regardez son regard il vous semble banal?  :: 


Alors vous préférez que cela finisse comme ca ?



OU ON LES SAUVE???????

----------


## SarahC

> c'est bon, la rainette me les a réservés.
> manque plus qu'un covoiturage pour villeparisis


 ::  Qqn peut poster pr un co-voit en partance de MELUN (77) => VILLEPARISIS (77) au plus vite? 

Avec Mistigrette ou moi en contact en MP?

----------


## La Rainette

> Qqn peut poster pr un co-voit en partance de MELUN (77) => VILLEPARISIS (77) au plus vite? 
> 
> Avec Mistigrette ou moi en contact en MP?


Le voici
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41390-Urgent-!!!-Melun-%2877%29-Villeparisis-%2877%29-pour-3-chats-en-fourri%C3%A8re-!?p=928073#post928073

----------


## gueguee

Fait voici le lien :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...072#post928072

Je rajoute tes coordonnées et mistrigrette en contact

----------


## SarahC

Pour 2 et 3 pour répondre à Pouetpouet et à PBDT:

*2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble


*Quand ils sont castrés, ils le disent, mais pr une femelle, on ne le sait pas tjs.
On part du principe que non.
Les chances de "repro" sont minces, le contexte en fourrière ne s'y prête pas, et après quarantaine, reste la stéril, et donc l'avortement.

Elle est sociable, et lui est flippé. Il faut vous attendre à un cool et à un qui se cache, et l'un pour qui l'autre est rassurant. 
Je ne peux rien dire, je ne les ai pas vus. Rinou pense les avoir vus. Et lui, oui, il a peur, ça, c'est une certitude. Peureux ne veut pas dire méchant, mais la peur, ça implique, je me cache, je peux cracher, etc. Sans pour autant être sauvage, ça, c'est clair aussi. Ce sont certainement des abandons. Et ils ne les mettent ensemble que qd ils ont la garantie que se connaissent.
Le point positif est dc qu'ils s'entendent et qu'ils ne les auraient pas gardés si sauvages, ou si cela se passait mal entre eux. 

Il faut une quarantaine, mais Pouetpouet, je ne sais pas combien de temps tu pourras l'assurer, et derrière, si FALD ou non, mais ça, je dirais, c'est à vous deux, ensemble, de voir cela en direct, sur ce que l'une et l'autre êtes en mesure de faire. 

Vous vous êtes peut être déjà entretenues sur la chose, en tout cas, il faut faire vite, car ils sont déjà anciens "anciens".

Je retourne travailler. 

_Et je rappelle pr les personnes m'ayant contactées par MP que mon "recul" par rapport aux SOS est tjs d'actualité, et que je fais un break du vendredi au mardi, sinon, je passerais ma vie ici, ce qui est ingérable, pour chacun d'entre nous. Cela fait des mois et des mois, il est temps de déléguer au maximum, ds un souci de ne pas s'épuiser totalement et de s'écoeurer, car c'est dur, de gérer des vies (et surtout des morts) et parce que chacun peut apporter sa pierre à l'édifice. Ds ds ce sens, désolée, j'ai pris un peu de retard...._

----------


## Rinou

> Personne pour les 1 et 4 et 5/6 , 4 jeunes chats (1 an) dont 3 noirs à peine craintifs ou timidous et un brun/tabby. Souvenez-vous des précédents noirauds et brun/tabby sortis pour lesquels nous avons tous craqué. Si quelqu'un peut remettre les photos pour que nos nouveaux lecteurs se rendent mieux compte . Rien que des beautés et ceux-là ne sont pas signalés comme ayant des problèmes de santé !
> Alors qui se lance ?


En voici une :



> chimère, la petite chatte noire qui était maigrissime et ne mangeait pas du tout en fourrière a été adoptée ce we lors de notre we adoption dans le 91, voici les dernières photos de la belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


J'ajoute que dans les noirs qui restent en liste j'ai vu un(e) chat(te) à poils longs  :: samedi à la fourrière car ce n'est pas toujours indiqué dans les descriptifs ...

----------


## Lilly1982

> c'est bon, la rainette me les a réservés.
> manque plus qu'un covoiturage pour villeparisis


Je viens de regarder l'itinéraire RATP, mais c'est un peu long, bcp de changement, surtout avec 3 chats toute seule  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> Qqn peut poster pr un co-voit en partance de MELUN (77) => VILLEPARISIS (77) au plus vite? 
> 
> Avec Mistigrette ou moi en contact en MP?


covoiturage trouvé, ils sortent demain matin.
la covoitureuse a une 4ème caisse de transport et peut sortir un autre petit galérien pour le covoiturer entre melun et villeparisis (ou proche)

----------


## winnie77

je peux eventuellement le faire si personne d'autre ne se propose, je suis en seine et marne a cote de provins

----------


## TROCA

Il reste encore ces 4 chats qui n'ont pas l'ombre d'une proposition .
*
Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

Ils n'ont que nous pour les "sortir d'affaire". Alors qui donnera le petit coup de pouce pour faire un pied de nez à la "mort programmée "?
Des associations qui ne se sont pas encore proposées, des FA, des donateurs encore pour motiver les associations. 
Tout manque pour eux ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  pour ces 4 loulous qui sinon risquent d'être rattrapés par la piqure pour faire de la place aux nouveaux arrivants ! Ils sont très très anciens ne l'oublions pas . Alors montrez-leur l'intérêt qu'ils méritent avant qu'il ne soit définitivement trop tard.
*
URGENCE EXTREME POUR CES 4 CHATS*

----------


## banzai

c'est un chat pas " craintif ,ni timide " c'est du sauvage !!!!!!!!
                                           ce qui n'est pas le cas dans ce lot de 4
                                 c'est que des pauvres chats abandonnés qui ont connu un foyer

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!!*  :: 


*Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
Elle a 100 de dons, quelqu'un pour elle ? 

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*
Qui peut proposer quelque chose pour ces chats ?*   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

Les 2&3 sont réservés sortent jeudi aprem c'est moi qui  vais les chercher et je les conduis chez pouetpouet pour 40aine !

----------


## banzai

::  merçi pour ce tendre couple

chaperlipo ,si FALD  , tu peux sortir le brun tabby ? vu que tu as pas mal de noir

----------


## Rinou

Rooooh, merci beaucoup !!! Ils m'avaient tellement touchés ces deux mignons...  :: 
Allez, il ne faut pas oublier les autres maintenant ! 
Il reste encore 4 chats qui auront vu tous les autres partir sans eux ...

----------


## lynt

Merci pour eux !!!  :: 

Pitié pour les autres...  ::   ::   :: 
4 petits chats, on doit bien arriver à sauver 4 chats ?

----------


## Lady92

> merçi pour ce tendre couple
> 
> chaperlipo ,si FALD  , tu peux sortir le brun tabby ? vu que tu as pas mal de noir


le tigre est en binome avec un noiraud... Dans la mesure du possible, il serait ideal qu ils sortent ensemble au moins pour la quarantaine

----------


## banzai

::  ze sais bien mais je répépette pour ceux qu'ont pas suivi ou qui prenne " en cours" beaucoup de noirs sorti par chaperlipo 
2) elle attends toujours des FALD  derrières les quarantaine 
 et n'a qu'1 place à proposé

----------


## TROCA

Pitié pour les petits noirauds, des anciens . La 1 est très très ancienne. Elle a un don de 50 d'Ibis.
Je sais cela ne suffit pas mais par pitié pourquoi les autres et pas elle ou les 4 et 5.
Une autre association que Chatperlipopette pour les sortir par pitié ! On ne va pas les laisser partir dans l'indifférence générale. Ils méritent autant que les autres de sortir car il n'y aura pas de 4ème chance pour eux .
*Il faut aussi des DONS SUPPLEMENTAIRES. Allons encore un effort pour sortir les noirauds   !*

----------


## pistache69

je voudrais tellement que cette petite noire N° 1 puisse sortir !! 
j'ajoute 50 € pour elle sans reçu si seulement ça pouvait l'aider à quitter la fourriere pour une vie meilleure...

SVP sortez les de là !!!

----------


## lynt

*Merci pistache69 !! 
**

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100 (TROCA) avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu

TOTAL: 230 

MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???   
*

----------


## TROCA

Merci Pistache69 ! Je vois d'après votre avatar que vous aimez les perles noires !
Il faut aussi des dons pour les autres noirauds et pour le petit brun tabby le 5 (est-ce que Chatperlipopette le sort ou pas ?)

----------


## lynt

Non chatperlipopette ne sort pas le tabby, on n'a toujours aucune proposition d'accueil en longue durée.

----------


## banzai

> *RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
> **
> - MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
> - MERCREDI 18/01 : Paris -> Villedieu Les Poeles (50) en train par amiedesanimaux3 (départ 16H)
> - VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
> - VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
> - SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
> - SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
> - SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
> ...


je r'appelle qu'il reste 2 propositions de transit et une place assoc , manque une FALD pour sauvé un chat sur 4

----------


## lynt

*100€ de dons pour la minette noire n°1, qui peut l'accueillir ??* 
*
Ça couvre sa stéril et son rappel de vaccin, il ne devrait pas être difficile de trouver une assoc si on a une famille d'accueil longue durée !*

----------


## mistigrette

> je r'appelle qu'il reste 2 propositions de transit et une place assoc , manque une FALD pour sauvé un chat sur 4


est il possible de savoir où sont situées les _propositions_ de transit (cela signifie bien _FA_ de transit ?) et leur durée ?

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA:

*- *Lilly1982*: _(Paris)_ transit 2/3 jours
*-* *La Maison de Cannel*: _(Lyon)_ transit
*

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC:* 

*Chatperlipopette* si FALD après quarantaine *=> Rhône-Alpes : 1 chat
*

----------


## banzai

::   surtout que " si je me souviens bien , la visite en fourrière faite par un membre " disait qu'une noire poil mi longs était seule 
et un tigré maigre " le tabby ??"

----------


## TROCA

> Non chatperlipopette ne sort pas le tabby, on n'a toujours aucune proposition d'accueil en longue durée.


J'avais un petit espoir qu'au moins lui. *QUI DONNERA LEUR CHANCE A CES QUATRE PETITS* ? Des jeunes (1 an) timidous ou à peine craintifs (dans le contexte fourrière ) ce qui donne souvent à la sortie des chats très sympas.
Dans les noirs, il y a peut-être le chat noir à poils longs vu par Rinou samedi dernier. Il doit être superbe ! 
*PERSONNE POUR LEUR TENDRE LA MAIN ?
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

De toute facon personne ne se propose et je dois accompagner mon minou dans ses derniers instants.

----------


## Rinou

Bon courage Chatperlipopette. ::

----------


## Lilly1982

::  Je pense fort à toi Chatperlipopette  ::

----------


## TROCA

Je sais Chatperlipopette, mais je pensais à une autre association. Vous devez accorder toute votre attention à votre bébé pour lui permettre de partir le plus doucement possible. Nous sommes de tout coeur avec vous dans ces moments pénibles de la séparation que nous avons toutes traversés à un moment ou à un autre et auxquels on n'est jamais préparé. 

*UNE ASSOCIATION POUR CES 4 MINETS RESTANTS OU VONT-ILS ETRE LES SACRIFIES DE CE SOS ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci a tous je vous laisse surveiller si toutefois une FALD se propose.......

----------


## Lady92

::  Bon courage Chatperlipopette

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*La petite N°1 est en extreme urgence, elle est là depuis plusieurs semaines, seule; elle ne supporte plus du tout d etre là-bas et d etre manipulée par ses geoliers. 
Pour etre clair, c'est sa derniere chance cette semaine. 
Une liste de 8 nouveaux chats de ce meme lieu sera postée ce soir et une autre de ? chats du deuxieme lieu suivra.
ALors on se mobilise pour ces 4 chats là avant de prendre connaissance des nouveaux "arrivants" compagnons d'infortune.
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSOS, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS DES MAINTENANT 
*

----------


## pouetpouet

Bonsoir, le covoit demain pr villeparisis a lieu à quelle heure (arrivée)?
Car pr info mon mari travaille à villeparisis.
cela permettrait peut être de sortir les 2 et 3 que je dois recevoir en quarantaine.

----------


## pouetpouet

Et je crois que winnie77 s'était proposée.
En tte franchise, peut-être plus simple pr moi de les recevoir demain mercredi que jeudi soir après le taff....

----------


## pouetpouet

> Rooooh, merci beaucoup !!! Ils m'avaient tellement touchés ces deux mignons... 
> ...


Le pire, c'est qu'ici nos deux chats sont: 1 femelle noire et un mâle blanc et roux.
Je vais avoir un doublon.
 ::

----------


## lorris

J'espère qu'ils sortiront tous mais puisque la numéro 1 a des dons, je me propose de payer les vaccins plus rappel à la numéro 4, par exemple. Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour eux.

----------


## Ibis

Bon si vraiment personne ne peut, je prends la 1 en FALD si quelqu'un peut la prendre en quarantaine.

Il faudrait donc une FAQ et une asso.
Est-ce que l'asso de SarahC peut gérer ? Elle a déjà mon questionnaire FA.

----------


## La Rainette

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
Elle a 100 de dons, quelqu'un pour elle ? 

2) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

3) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
4) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*
J'ajoute le premier complément de liste (la suite suivra demain) :
*_La véto n'est pas là avant jeudi, certains chats n'ont pas d'indication d'âge, ce sont des adultes et nous ne pouvons pas en dire plus avant jeudi... Désolée._ _Je renumérote aussi les 4ers._

*5)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*6) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
*Sont ensemble*

*7) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*8) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*9) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*10) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*11) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*12) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*

----------


## Muriel P

> Bon si vraiment personne ne peut, je prends la 1 en FALD si quelqu'un peut la prendre en quarantaine.
> 
> Il faudrait donc une FAQ et une asso.
> Est-ce que l'asso de SarahC peut gérer ? Elle a déjà mon questionnaire FA.


Ce serait super !! Allez, pour la louloute n°1 : UNE ASSO ET UNE FA QUARANTAINE !!!

----------


## Absolut74

Je me propose pour le n°7. Savez-vous qu'en est-il de leur santé ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Je me propose pour le n°7. Savez-vous qu'en est-il de leur santé ?


Normalement la fourrière précise quand il y a un souci de santé, et là, il n'y a pas de mention, on peut donc espérer qu'il soit en bonne santé. 
Avez-vous déjà rempli un formulaire FA ? Si non, pouvez-vous m'envoyer votre adresse e-mail en MP pour que je vous l'envoie ? 
Merci !

----------


## Absolut74

Ok  :Smile:  Je vous ai envoyé mon adresse en MP. 
Si j'ai bien compris, les chats/chatons noirs ont du mal à trouver une FA ? Ca ne pose aucun problème pour moi (je devais adopter un chaton noir la semaine passé mais il a été arrêté), donc je suis en train de me demander si je n'attends pas de voir s'il y en a un noir à sauver, le n°7 devrait avoir moins de mal non ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Ok  Je vous ai envoyé mon adresse en MP. 
> Si j'ai bien compris, les chats/chatons noirs ont du mal à trouver une FA ? Ca ne pose aucun problème pour moi (je devais adopter un chaton noir la semaine passé mais il a été arrêté), donc je suis en train de me demander si je n'attends pas de voir s'il y en a un noir à sauver, le n°7 devrait avoir moins de mal non ?


Formulaire envoyé ! Merci ! 

Pour la couleur des chats, c'est toujours difficile à dire... Apparemment, c'est une réalité bien triste pour les chats noirs selon les régions, les assos, les personnes... Mais les tigrés, les tabbys et blanc rencontrent aussi ces problèmes, ainsi que les noirs et blancs, car jugés "trop banals" :-( 
C'est à vous de décider, je ne veux pas vous influencer. Peut-être devriez-vous attendre la suite de la liste qui va tomber demain je crois, pour savoir s'il y a un petit noiraud. Dites-nous !

----------


## Absolut74

> Formulaire envoyé ! Merci ! 
> 
> Pour la couleur des chats, c'est toujours difficile à dire... Apparemment, c'est une réalité bien triste pour les chats noirs selon les régions, les assos, les personnes... Mais les tigrés, les tabbys et blanc rencontrent aussi ces problèmes, ainsi que les noirs et blancs, car jugés "trop banals" :-( 
> C'est à vous de décider, je ne veux pas vous influencer. Peut-être devriez-vous attendre la suite de la liste qui va tomber demain je crois, pour savoir s'il y a un petit noiraud. Dites-nous !


Oui, je vais attendre demain  :Smile:  Merci.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci pour le relais Muriel
Absolut74 on attend votre formulaire pour peut etre pouvoir sauver un chat de plus. Merci à vous

----------


## pouetpouet

sinon de mon côté, vu avec mistouflette + venise+ steph pdt - asso pasbetesdutout = sortie du 2 et 3 demain. :: 
Procuration envoyée ce soir. Et steph rappelle même demain pr confirmer.biz

----------


## Ibis

Toujours pas de FAQ pour la n°1 ?
Pas d'asso non plus ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ibis SarahC n est pas une asso, nous avons transmis votre formulaire à une assso qui sort regulierement des chats de fourriere et vous avez du etre contactée par Anne Moisson qui fait partie de cette asso. Mais il faut une FA de quarantaine pour pouvoir la sortir. Ne vous inquietez pas vous etes "enregistrée" et on vous recontacte si on a une solution

----------


## Muriel P

> Toujours pas de FAQ pour la n°1 ?
> Pas d'asso non plus ?


D'habitude on a le problème inverse ! Là, il y a une solution longue durée pour la louloute qui est à la fourrière depuis beaucoup trop longtemps, et pas d'asso pour chapeauter, ni FA quarantaine ? SVP des propositions pour la sauver !  :: 


EDIT : ah ok, Venise, merci ! J'espère que tout va se régler alors !

----------


## Ibis

> Ibis SarahC n est pas une asso, nous avons transmis votre formulaire à une assso qui sort regulierement des chats de fourriere et vous avez du etre contactée par Anne Moisson qui fait partie de cette asso. Mais il faut une FA de quarantaine pour pouvoir la sortir. Ne vous inquietez pas vous etes "enregistrée" et on vous recontacte si on a une solution


ok, merci beaucoup

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> sinon de mon côté, vu avec mistouflette + venise+ steph pdt - asso pasbetesdutout = sortie du 2 et 3 demain.
> Procuration envoyée ce soir. Et steph rappelle même demain pr confirmer.biz


Parfait, ca fera un jour de moins passé en fourriere pour ces 2 là; ils le méritent depuis le temps ...

----------


## pouetpouet

> Parfait, ca fera un jour de moins passé en fourriere pour ces 2 là; ils le méritent depuis le temps ...


c'est clair...Pr les numéros, ce sont ceux de l'ancienne liste = la première.
Ne pas en tenir compte de cette info pr la liste de la page précédente qui n'ont pas de solution.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

2 secondes et je remets les n° au clair pour que les anciens conservent les memes n° entre la page 1 et la derniere mise à jour de la Rainette (plus simple pour s y retrouver)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01
**

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
Elle a 100 de dons, quelqu'un pour elle ? 

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

****************


*Les nouveaux du meme endroit
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
*Sont ensemble*

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 ::  Numerotation corrigée par rapport au la liste éditée par La Rainette

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100 (TROCA) avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu

TOTAL: 230 

MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???   
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Merci à tous les relais qui font vivre le post en notre absence
Mais de grace que les FA se manifestent trés vite et pas au dernier moment; nous avons un job et derriere chaque proposition il y a beaucoup de travail d organisation derriere, avant de pouvoir les réserver et donc leur sauver la vie. On se stresse regulierement quand on a des propositions trop tardives de peur de ne pas arriver à tout gerer et on culpabilise*; 
*ON COMPTE DONC SUR VOUS POUR SAUVER CES CHATS. TOUTES LES AIDES SONT PRECIEUSES
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSOS, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS 
*

----------


## TROCA

> J'espère qu'ils sortiront tous mais puisque la numéro 1 a des dons, je me propose de payer les vaccins plus rappel à la numéro 4, par exemple. Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour eux.


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100 (TROCA) avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu

TOTAL: 230 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## TROCA

> Ok  Je vous ai envoyé mon adresse en MP. 
> Si j'ai bien compris, les chats/chatons noirs ont du mal à trouver une FA ? Ca ne pose aucun problème pour moi (je devais adopter un chaton noir la semaine passé mais il a été arrêté), donc je suis en train de me demander si je n'attends pas de voir s'il y en a un noir à sauver, le n°7 devrait avoir moins de mal non ?


Il y a des noirs en urgence pas des chatons mais de jeunes chats (1 an) notamment la n°4 qui certainement ne passera pas une semaine de plus car ancienne et qui pour le moment n'a pas de solution.

----------


## La Rainette

La suite arrive aujourd'hui
ne perdons pas de temps pour ceux-ci !!!

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 20€ à mon don ce qui fera 120€ dont 40€ affectés à la n°4 qui n'a pas de solution;  Lorris paiera les vaccins et rappel. 
On ne va pas la laisser sur en rade . Elle est jeune (1an) noire (sans doute une beauté), pas signalé malade. Alors on attend qu'elle soit arrêtée ? Pourquoi les autres et pas elle ? Alors une association une FA pour elle SVP.
Qui me suit pour les dons car là j'atteins mes limites mais je souhaite vraiment que tous nos anciens s'en sortent vivant . Au moins faisons tout pour que cela arrive . Chacun peut faire quelque chose à hauteur de ses moyens un don même minime, une proposition d'accueil même temporaire ou longue durée (voire adoption si affinités),  un covoiturage ....
Par pitié proposez. Vous pouvez aussi accueillir un minou qui a déjà fait une quarantaine pour libérer une place pour un autre.
Cherchez bien , interrogez autour de vous les amis, la famille. N'hésitez pas à les solliciter. Au plus vous aurez un refus mais on doit tout tenter pour essayer de sauver une vie ; un petit quelque chose+un petit quelque chose cela peut mis bout à bout aboutir à une solution complète pour un chat afin de lui sauver la vie. Un petit effort pour vous qui peut rapporter gros : *une vie sauvée en cadeau*


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

120€ (TROCA) dont 40€ pour la 4  avec reçu
10€ (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10€ (gueguee) avec reçu
10€ (Muriel P) sans reçu
50€ (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50€ (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu

TOTAL: 250 €

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## banzai

pour la n°1 qu'ibis peux prendre en FALD faudrait voir chaperlipo 
 je sais qu'elle passe un sale moment mais c'est ce qui lui manquait pour en sauvé un
pour transit y avait lilly et la maison de cannel ,voir combien de temps il garderait cela peux aidé dans l'urgence
pour les 4 anciens , il est réel qu'il faut se bouger car vont finir par pété un plomb à force d'etre enfermé 
je le vois avec " la n°2 " qu'ont a sortie pour chaperlipo en F.A malheureusement " encore en cage " car quarantaine et pas de pièce pour l'isolé en liberté ,ont voit qu'elle en a raz le bol

----------


## tara60

si pas de gros soucis santé car absente plus de 10 h en journée pour boulot et véto pas au top!!! + réceptionne une craintive jeudi soir, je peux faire 40aine pour 1 et 4.

----------


## lorris

Je pensais que les chats sortaient uniquement identifiés mais puisqu'ils sont également vaccinés, je prends en charge le rappel de vaccins pour la n° 4.

----------


## Lilly1982

> pour la n°1 qu'ibis peux prendre en FALD faudrait voir chaperlipo 
>  je sais qu'elle passe un sale moment mais c'est ce qui lui manquait pour en sauvé un
> pour transit y avait lilly et la maison de cannel ,voir combien de temps il garderait cela peux aidé dans l'urgence


Pour le transit, si ça dure plus de 2 ou 3 jours, je m'arrange avec mon homme. C'est surtout que la seule pièce qui ferme avec une porte, c'est la salle de bains de 2 m² maxi. On va essayer de remonter la porte du salon, ce qui fera plus d'espace et ça évitera le contact avec ma lapine (je veux pas qu'elle fasse une crise cardiaque ou de jalousie  ::  (c'est bien son genre tiens !!)

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA:

**- Lilly1982: (Paris) transit 2/3 jours
- La Maison de Cannel: (Lyon) transit
- Ibis : (RP) FALD (jusqu'à adoption ?) pour n°1
- tara60 : (60) FAQ pour 1 et 4 si pas de gros soins véto (absente 10H par jour)
- Absolut74 : (69) FALD voire adoption pour un chaton noir ou... [en attente suite de la liste]


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC: 

Chatperlipopette si FALD après quarantaine => Rhône-Alpes : 1 chat*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> pour la n°1 qu'ibis peux prendre en FALD faudrait voir chaperlipo 
> je sais qu'elle passe un sale moment mais c'est ce qui lui manquait pour en sauvé un
> pour transit y avait lilly et la maison de cannel ,voir combien de temps il garderait cela peux aidé dans l'urgence
> pour les 4 anciens , il est réel qu'il faut se bouger car vont finir par pété un plomb à force d'etre enfermé 
> je le vois avec " la n°2 " qu'ont a sortie pour chaperlipo en F.A malheureusement " encore en cage " car quarantaine et pas de pièce pour l'isolé en liberté ,ont voit qu'elle en a raz le bol


Chatperlipopette ne pourra pas chapeauter Ibis en FA longue durée, car Ibis est en RP et Chaperlipopette dans le sud. Chatperlipopette peut chapeauter une FA uniquement de quarantaine en RP si elle a derriere une FA longue durée prés de chez elle.

----------


## banzai

> Je pensais que les chats sortaient uniquement identifiés mais puisqu'ils sont également vaccinés, je prends en charge le rappel de vaccins pour la n° 4.


c'est pas systématique 
les 2 derniers que j'ai eu en quarantaine n'avait pas la " primo "

ha merdummmmmmmm je pensais qu'ibis était sur lyon 

donc il nous faut assoc pour sortir la 1 qui a 100 de dons et F.A de qurantaine et fald sur RP  ::

----------


## Rinou

Ils ne les vaccinent pas quand ils sont malades (style coryza) car sinon ça les achève.

----------


## banzai

oui rinou et cela se comprends

*10) mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
*Sont ensemble*

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

pourquoi sont-ils pas tous les 3 ensemble ? DOIT ETRE DE LA MEME FRATRIE , le 11 est peut-etre le plus balèse

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

J'ai pu donner procuration à Mistouflette pour qu'elle récupère les 2&3 au moment ou elle arrivait à la fourrière ! Ca c'est du travail de pro lol
On vous tiendra au courant de leur état de santé !

Merci à toutes pour cette chaîne de solidarité !

----------


## lorris

OK je prends donc en charge ce qu'elle n'aura pas eu ! (avec reçu, merci)





> c'est pas systématique 
> les 2 derniers que j'ai eu en quarantaine n'avait pas la " primo "
> 
> ha merdummmmmmmm je pensais qu'ibis était sur lyon 
> 
> donc il nous faut assoc pour sortir la 1 qui a 100 de dons et F.A de qurantaine et fald sur RP

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chatperlipopette ne pourra pas chapeauter Ibis en FA longue durée, car Ibis est en RP et Chaperlipopette dans le sud. Chatperlipopette peut chapeauter une FA uniquement de quarantaine en RP si elle a derriere une FA longue durée prés de chez elle.


Tout à fait.....pour Absolute74 pas de problème une fois que je serai rentrée en contact avec elle.

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01
**

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons, FAQ et FALD trouvées a priori, manque une assoc 

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
Vaccin et rappel de vaccin pris en charge par une donatrice + 40 de dons, FAQ trouvée a priori, manque assoc et FALD 

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

****************


*Les nouveaux du meme endroit
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
*Sont ensemble*

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 ::  Numerotation corrigée par rapport à la liste éditée par La Rainette

----------


## banzai

bon courage chaperlipo 
pour absolu j'espère que dans la nouvelle liste y en aura un " noir " c'est toujours quand ont veux qu'il n'y a pas , mais restons optimiste 
pourquoi le 12 est " tout seul " ?
BON Y A UN SEMBLANT DE PISTE  ,,,,,,,,,,PAS GAGNE POUR LES 2 CRAINTIF ANCIEN 

*5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
POUR EUX NADA !!!!!!!!

----------


## TROCA

*5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

Rien pour eux pas une proposition pas de dons ?
*UN GESTE POUR EUX* . Un don une association, une FA. Ils sont aussi en urgence car anciens.
J'arrive vraiment au bout de mes ressources mais pour qu'ils aient une chance de motiver une association pour les sortir, je rajoute pour eux 30 à mon don . *QUI ME SUIT ?*

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour les 5et 6 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu

TOTAL: 280 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## lorris

on aimerait pouvoir tous les aider et faire plus...

----------


## lynt

*Ne pas oublier les 8 nouveaux dont les 3 chatons, on sait comment leur état se dégrade vite dans le contexte fourrière, il ne faut pas attendre qu'ils tombent malades 


Au delà des numéros, ce sont des chats comme les nôtres qui ne demandent qu'à sortir de leur prison avant qu'on ne vienne les "arrêter" ! Il faut absolument que des familles d'accueil se proposent, 15 jours, un mois, deux, jusqu'à adoption, ce que vous pouvez ! Grâce aux covoiturages, les FALD peuvent être envisagées sur toute la France, n'hésitez pas à vous proposer, c'est peut-être vous qui ferez la différence pour ces chats.

N'attendez pas la suite de la liste, ces chats n'ont qu'une vie, qu'ils soient rouges ou verts, jeunes ou moins jeunes, ils ont le droit de vivre !
*

----------


## Absolut74

Bonjour  :Smile:  Oui mon pseudo se termine par "74", je suis haute savoyarde mais je vis actuellement à Lyon.
Et si j'attends un petit noir c'est parce que j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils étaient plus difficiles à sauver. Quand aurons nous la suite de la liste ?
Sans vouloir raconter ma vie j'habite un 30m², si j'avais de la place j'en aurai pris un de plus, pour une quarantaine mais voilà... D'ailleurs en parlant de quarantaine, celle-ci peut-elle se faire dans une chambre ?
Merci pour tout ce que vous faites !

----------


## lynt

Pas de souci pour la quarantaine dans la chambre, je suis sûre que le chaton trouvera ça plus confortable qu'une sdb  :Smile: 

Pour la suite de la liste, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Verlaine

Oui mais les pièces carrelées sont mieux pour éviter la propagation des puces, car ils peuvent en avoir quand ils sortent de fourrière. Rien n'empêche de faire 3 jours dans une cuisine ou une sdb le temps que la pipette agisse, puis de les passer dans une pièce plus confortable.

----------


## lynt

En même temps, si elle n'a qu'une chambre (comme moi, sdb ultra rikiki et cuisine ouverte), mieux vaut une chambre que rien du tout.

----------


## Absolut74

Ok, merci pour l'info Lynt et Verlaine  :Smile: 
Par contre c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas quelques photos, même si ça ne coupe aucunement l'envie d'aider.

----------


## Absolut74

> En même temps, si elle n'a qu'une chambre (comme moi, sdb ultra rikiki et cuisine ouverte), mieux vaut une chambre que rien du tout.


On a visiblement le même genre d'appart.

----------


## lynt

Je crois que nous regrettons tous l'absence de photos parce nous avons bien conscience que ça permettrait de sauver davantage de chats mais il est très rare que nous en ayons malheureusement  :Frown: .

----------


## SarahC

_Je ne fais que passer, pendant ma courte pause déjà rognée par mon travail (pas eu le temps de lire quoi que ce soit):_

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
Elle a 100 de dons, quelqu'un pour elle ? 

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

****************


*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
*Sont ensemble*

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
_Sont ensemble_
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


Et pour tous les adoptants, dégénérés, qui refusent des chats noirs, visite guidée des poubelles et des centres déquarrissage sur RDV!
Idem pour les assocs fortement connotées anti-noirs.... 
C'est LAMENTABLE de voir des listes de chats noirs. 
Que tout ce petit monde retourne au Moyen-Age et recommençons à brûler les sorcières et réutilisons la "question" pour faire parler les gens!  :: 

Ca me désole... On ne peut pas prendre QUE des noirs, je suis d'accord, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces listes à la con, qui ne sont que le fruit d'une "demande" qui n'est pas là, ou pas supposée là. *

Bientôt on fera faire des coming-out aux personnes qui en ont... Alors, je vais m'outer en premier "J'ai deux chats noirs"...
Voilà, c'est dit, brûlez moi ou internez moi, je suis folle! Ah, "mon chien était noir".... Hé oui....... Promis, je ne le ferais plus!*

----------


## SarahC

*Calymone, comme tu es connectée, vérifie stp si je n'ai oublié personne par rapport aux listes! 
Merci!* 



*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour les 5et 6 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu

TOTAL: 280 
+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris

MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

N°3, baptisée HEIDI



N°2, baptisé HARIBO



Sont bien arrviés chez pouetpouet !

Merci à toutes !

----------


## La Rainette

msg supprimé cause doublon avec liste de SarahC

----------


## tara60

eh bé, cela va être très dur de les sortir tous ces noirs

pourtant ils sont si gentils, les + gentils à la maison, ceux sont eux, que ce soit les miens ou en FA

----------


## Rinou

Merci pour les photos (Haribo n'a déjà plus le ragard apeuré qu'il avait à la fourrière) !

J'ajoute 40  en tout pour les 5 et 6 (avec reçu fiscal svp).

Petit HS : j'ai la possibilité de récupérer des chutes de moquette qui pourraient servir, par exemple, à mettre dans vos caisses de transport.
Si ça vous intéresse, il faut me le dire avant vendredi après-midi.

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

Je me sens impuissante car j'ai déja fait une 10aine te  sorties de fourrière cette semaine et prendre ceux la représentent un trop gros engagement financier  :Frown: 
Je suis pourtant une amoureuse des chats noirs !

 ::   ::   ::   :: 




> eh bé, cela va être très dur de les sortir tous ces noirs
> 
> pourtant ils sont si gentils, les + gentils à la maison, ceux sont eux, que ce soit les miens ou en FA

----------


## lorris

*+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris (avec reçu, merci)*

----------


## TROCA

Il y a un siam dans le lot le 24. A diffuser sur les sites spécialisés ? Mais peut-être déjà fait ?

----------


## Absolut74

"Sont ensemble" signifie "à ne pas séparer" ? Oui je me demandais pour le petit 20 et la petite 21...

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

c'est bien la moquette si le chat urine ???




> Merci pour les photos (Haribo n'a déjà plus le ragard apeuré qu'il avait à la fourrière) !
> 
> J'ajoute 40 € en tout pour les 5 et 6 (avec reçu fiscal svp).
> 
> Petit HS : j'ai la possibilité de récupérer des chutes de moquette qui pourraient servir, par exemple, à mettre dans vos caisses de transport.
> Si ça vous intéresse, il faut me le dire avant vendredi après-midi.

----------


## Rinou

C'est juste que j'ai vu des photos de chats dans leur boîte, au moment de la sortie de fourrière, qui n'avaient rien sous eux.
Je me disais qu'un bout de moquette serait sûrement + confortable.
Il pourra être jeté ensuite.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Rinou pour le don. Merci Pas si Bêtes pour les photos. Il est beau le Haribo et la petite noire aussi.

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour les 5et 6 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
*40 (Rinou) pour les 5 et 6 *avec reçu**

TOTAL: 320 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu**
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## Muriel P

> "Sont ensemble" signifie "à ne pas séparer" ? Oui je me demandais pour le petit 20 et la petite 21...


Oui, on préfère ne pas les séparer, au moins pendant la quarantaine, pour ne pas les traumatiser d'avantage. 
Sinon, il y a aussi la petite 25 de 6 mois...

----------


## SarahC

> C'est juste que j'ai vu des photos de chats dans leur boîte, au moment de la sortie de fourrière, qui n'avaient rien sous eux.
> Je me disais qu'un bout de moquette serait sûrement + confortable.
> Il pourra être jeté ensuite.


En principe, je conseille aux gens de mettre des alèses, qui ne sont pas ruineuses si on a des copains en milieu hospitalier, ou tu sais, les trucs pr apprendre aux chiots à faire pipi, en animalerie.

Après, en RP, si l'animal n'a rien, ma foi... Mais c'est moins dégueu pour lui de ne pas être assis dans son pipi ou son caca... C'est certain!!

----------


## Absolut74

Qui prend en charge lorsqu'ils ont le coryza ?

----------


## SarahC

Ensemble signifie que sont soit arrivés ensemble, soit trappés ensemble et que sont donc de fait ensemble en cage.
Ne pas les séparer, je dirais qu'entre "ça" et mourir, je ne choisis pas la mort, mais c'est certain que j'imagine l'horreur dans leurs têtes qd l'un reste (pour finir au congélo) et l'autre sort, en sentant ce qui va se passer pr celui qui n'a pas eu cette chance. C'est pour cela qu'idéalement, au moins une quarantaine commune c'est chouette, mais ne doit pas non plus être un frein total... Mais moi, je ne suis ni FA ni assoc, en tt cas, perso, je prendrais sans séparer, car je le trainerais X années sur ma conscience, SAUF si le 2ème était sauvé par ailleurs.
Mais les sentiments et la PA ça fait parfois 2... Et il faut réagir parfois un peu plus froidement... Parfois.... Si on y arrive. 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
Elle a 100 de dons, quelqu'un pour elle ? 

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*

****************


*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
*Sont ensemble*

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
_Sont ensemble_
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## SarahC

> Qui prend en charge lorsqu'ils ont le coryza ?


Les assocs, c'est une maladie basique, les assocs prennent tout à charge au niveau soins.
Cf page 1 dans la partie expliquant ce qu'est une FA.

----------


## Verlaine

> Et pour tous les adoptants, dégénérés, qui refusent des chats noirs, visite guidée des poubelles et des centres d’équarrissage sur RDV!
> Idem pour les assocs fortement connotées anti-noirs.... 
> C'est LAMENTABLE de voir des listes de chats noirs. 
> Que tout ce petit monde retourne au Moyen-Age et recommençons à brûler les sorcières et réutilisons la "question" pour faire parler les gens! 
> 
> Ca me désole... On ne peut pas prendre QUE des noirs, je suis d'accord, mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces listes à la con, qui ne sont que le fruit d'une "demande" qui n'est pas là, ou pas supposée là. *
> 
> Bientôt on fera faire des coming-out aux personnes qui en ont... Alors, je vais m'outer en premier "J'ai deux chats noirs"...
> Voilà, c'est dit, brûlez moi ou internez moi, je suis folle! Ah, "mon chien était noir".... Hé oui....... Promis, je ne le ferais plus!*


Je fais mon coming out aussi, j'ai 2 chats noirs sortis de fourrière niortaise en août 2010, le frère et la soeur, et l'autre frère est brown tabby. Couleurs classiques et peu populaires, mais les 3 ont les poils mi-longs, et ça, je ne l'ai su qu'en les voyant grandir, et donc en les sauvant. 
J'adore les chats noirs, et si je le pouvais, j'en prendrais encore, ils sont magnifiques, d'une grâce inouïe et d'une douceur infinie. Je les appelle les perles noires. Alors qu'on me traite de sorcière et de dingue, peu importe, j'assume mon amour pour eux.
Ah dernier point, ils ne m'ont pas porté malheur, mais m'apportent chaque jour beaucoup de bonheur.

Cette liste compte 11 chats noirs, 11 perles à sauver, offrons-leur la vie et prouvons aux dégénérés que nous avons évolué depuis l'Inquisition.

----------


## lynt

Merci Pas Bêtes du Tout pour les photos, les minous sont superbes !  :: 


Pour la séparation, là la petite a 2 mois, je ne pourrais personnellement pas les séparer, c'est encore un bébé...

----------


## Absolut74

Ok, je vais m'occuper de ces deux petits loulou alors (20 & 21), ensemble  :Smile:  
Je suppose qu'ils ont tous les deux le coryza donc question peut être débile certes mais question quand même : je pourrai les mettre en quarantaine ensemble ?

----------


## SarahC

*Là, on en a plus de 20, certains peuvent être euthanasiés demain, on a ZERO solution, et pour les risques potentiels d'euthanasie de vendredi, on a à peine un jour 1/2 pour chercher.*
*
Trop peu de FA, d'associations engagées* (qui par contre, merci, ne se dérangent pas pr piocher dans les FA et les donateurs ici présents, je viens de le contacter encore en MP. CLASSE, vraiment, la CLASSE, en RP en plus!!!), *et pas assez de possibilités de quarantaine!*
*
Donc là, je sais qu'ils n'ont pas d'yeux, mais pour ceux qui "ne pourraient pas", ben moi non plus je ne pouvais pas faire pleins de chose avant, et je fais, donc allez faire un tour en fourrière au prochain co-voit si vous avez besoin de voir des yeux parce que des numéros morts pour l'instant ça reste tolérable.* 

On se fixe les limites qu'on SE fixe, *tout le monde est capable d'aider, si "logistiquement" il en a les moyens!*
*
Enfin, pour toutes questions de fond, sur FA, assoc, etc, ne pas HESITER à demander, car si vous avez un doute, non "résolu", cela peut vous "empêcher" de sauver une vie, et non non non, nous ne pourrons que vous inciter à faire l'inverse!!!!
*
*Sur ce, je quitte le net!!*

----------


## SarahC

> Ok, je vais m'occuper de ces deux petits loulou alors (20 & 21), ensemble  
> Je suppose qu'ils ont tous les deux le coryza donc question peut être débile certes mais question quand même : je pourrai les mettre en quarantaine ensemble ?


Oui, ils sont déjà ensemble, ont donc la même souche de virus.

----------


## SarahC

> Merci Pas Bêtes du Tout pour les photos, les minous sont superbes ! 
> Pour la séparation, là la petite a 2 mois, je ne pourrais personnellement pas les séparer, c'est encore un bébé...


Et les champions sur place confondent souvent un vagin et des testicules, je le rappelle.
Si ça se trouve, elle a 6 mois et c'est sa mère, ou son papa, ou son frère, et il a 4 mois.
Ne pas omettre les surprises épiques des semaines passées.
Je quitte le net bis.

----------


## SarahC

> Il y a un siam dans le lot le 24. A diffuser sur les sites spécialisés ? Mais peut-être déjà fait ?


Exact, non, pas encore fait, si qqn peut.

----------


## SarahC

Pour les noirs, je ne parle pas des adoptants qui ne veulent plus car le précédent, décédé, est noir (valable pr tte autre couleur), ou des assocs qui en ont déjà X (on ne peut pas avoir que des chats X ou que des chats Y), on est d'accord, mais des "anti", par connerie. Je préfère le préciser.  ::

----------


## SarahC

*On a plusieurs chats SOCIABLES de tout type aussi, dont des ANCIENS!!!

Et tous les autres!*

----------


## SarahC

*5ème édition de "je quitte le net", les chats de Mistigrette, co voit encore à trouver ou trouvé?* 
Si pas trouvé, pensez à rebooster l'appel à co-voit.*
Et si ça peut aider d'autres chats des mêmes lieux, qui sait!* 
ET LA JE QUITTE LE NET!

----------


## lynt

> covoiturage trouvé, ils sortent demain matin.
> la covoitureuse a une 4ème caisse de transport et peut sortir un autre petit galérien pour le covoiturer entre melun et villeparisis (ou proche)


C'est bon, ils sont sortis ce matin donc normalement.

----------


## Muriel P

> Ok, je vais m'occuper de ces deux petits loulou alors (20 & 21), ensemble


Ce serait super ! Vous les prenez en FA longue durée ?

----------


## Absolut74

> Ce serait super ! Vous les prenez en FA longue durée ?


Oui, je ne pourrai en garder qu'un malheureusement donc j'attendrai de trouver un adoptant pour le 2e. Alors, comment on fait maintenant ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Oui, je ne pourrai en garder qu'un malheureusement donc j'attendrai de trouver un adoptant pour le 2e. Alors, comment on fait maintenant ?




Super !  ::  Il faut maintenant qu'une association vous couvre et fasse la réservation des loulous. Ensuite, en attente d'un covoiturage, ils devront certainement séjourner en transit sur la région parisienne.

----------


## TROCA

Pour les anciens, pourrait-on avoir un récapitulatif de ce qui manque et de ce qui existe déjà ?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Oui, je ne pourrai en garder qu'un malheureusement donc j'attendrai de trouver un adoptant pour le 2e. Alors, comment on fait maintenant ?


Si vous avez renvoyé un formulaire FA on vous contactera dès que possible.

----------


## Absolut74

> Si vous avez renvoyé un formulaire FA on vous contactera dès que possible.
> Si ce n'est pas fait je peux vous envoyer le formulaire à remplir. Et dans ce cas envoyez-moi votre adresse mail par MP.


J'ai envoyé le formulaire à 3 ou 4 personnes différentes en l'espace d'une semaine... Ça devrait être bon non ?

----------


## Muriel P

> J'ai envoyé le formulaire à 3 ou 4 personnes différentes en l'espace d'une semaine... Ça devrait être bon non ?


Oui oui, tout est ok !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui oui c'est bon.
J'ai pas eu le temps de tout suivre depuis le début et je n'avais pas vu que ça avait déjà été fait.

Donc il ne vous reste plus qu'à attendre

----------


## Muriel P

> Pour les anciens, pourrait-on avoir un récapitulatif de ce qui manque et de ce qui existe déjà ?


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, on en est là : 
*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons, FALD Ibis,* *FAQ tara60 (à confirmer), manque l'assoc 

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
Vaccin et rappel de vaccin pris en charge par une donatrice + 40 de dons, FAQ tara60 (à confirmer), manque assoc et FALD 

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*40 de dons*, *mais pas de propositions FA / Assoc*  ::

----------


## Absolut74

> Super !  Il faut maintenant qu'une association vous couvre et fasse la réservation des loulous. Ensuite, en attente d'un covoiturage, ils devront certainement séjourner en transit sur la région parisienne.


Chatperlipopette s'occupe de la région Rhône-Alpes il me semble ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Chatperlipopette s'occupe de la région Rhône-Alpes il me semble ?


Oui, tout à fait. Je ne sais pas si elle est joignable, il faudrait lui envoyer un MP.

----------


## TROCA

Oui mais Chatperlipopette a fait beaucoup de sauvetages ces dernières semaines et ce serait bien d'avoir une autre association sur le secteur afin de ne pas la surcharger davantage surtout dans un moment difficile puisqu'elle a un chat en fin de vie.
Merci Muriel pour le récapitulatif .  Rien pour les petits 5 et 6 à part un don de 30  . C'est bien triste ! Personne pour eux ! Ils risquent fort de ne pas être sur la prochaine liste s'ils suscitent aussi peu d'intérêt.
Qui peut encore faire quelque chose pour eux afin de ne pas les laisser partir sans avoir tout tenté pour les sortir.
Des petits timidous dans contexte fourrière cela veut dire du sociable non ? De jeunes minous sans doute aussi beaux que HEIDI et HARIBO  sortis par Pas Bêtes du Tout .
Alors qui leur tend la main pour les sortir de là ? Eux ne peuvent pas attendre car leur prochain RV c'est avec la mort alors qu'ils ne sont ni malades ni craintifs ni vieux

----------


## TROCA

> Exact, non, pas encore fait, si qqn peut.


J'ai transmis à Siam4ever et d'autres siam de la liste des membres. Si vous avez d'autres pistes siam merci de les contacter.

----------


## lynt

tara60 s'est proposée FAQ de 1 et 4.

Chatper avait dit ok pour chapeauter Absolut, reste à confirmer qu'elle prend le deuxième aussi.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Chaperlipopette doit contacter absolut ce soir. Elles verront ensemble le ou les chats qui pourront etre pris en charge

----------


## Muriel P

> tara60 s'est proposée FAQ de 1 et 4.


Merci ! J'ai modifié le récap des anciens en conséquence ! soit :

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, on en est là : 
*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons, FALD Ibis,* *FAQ tara60 (à confirmer), manque l'assoc 

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
Vaccin et rappel de vaccin pris en charge par une donatrice + 40 de dons, FAQ tara60 (à confirmer), manque assoc et FALD 

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*70 de dons*, *mais pas de propositions FA / Assoc*  ::

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour les 5 et 6 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les 5 et 6* *avec reçu**

TOTAL: 320 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu
**
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
40 de dons + vaccin et rappel pris en charge

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*70 de dons*

****************


*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
_Sont ensemble_
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## TROCA

Merci Chatperliopette et merci Tara.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

certains chat ne correspondent pas forcément à une FA X mais plutot à une FA Y, et ceci doit etre croisé avec les contraintes des assos qui les chapeautent. Les choix  dépendent de multiples éléments qui ne sont pas tous exposés sur le site. Il faut donc que la liste reste la plus ouverte possible sur les eventuelles attributions de chats

----------


## Lya

Proposition Co-voiturage au cas ou:

Dimanche 22/01
13h30 : Bussy saint Georges (77) => 14h45 Montesson (78) 
J'ai 1 caisse de transport

----------


## Lilly1982

> Super !  Il faut maintenant qu'une association vous couvre et fasse la réservation des loulous. Ensuite, en attente d'un covoiturage, ils devront certainement séjourner en transit sur la région parisienne.


 :: -->Transit MOI?? ( :: )

----------


## lynt

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
-  MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Paris -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


*COVOIT REGULIERS*

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31- Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances
- fina_flora dispo pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA
- Lya : Bussy-St-Georges (77) 13h30 -> Montesson (78) 14h45 le dimanche 22/01 (1 box)


_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)__


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## Lady92

En plus d etre beaux et gentils les poils noirs ne se voient pas sur les vetements! 
SVP, il faut vite tous les sortir de la...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

CA RESSEMBLE A UNE LISTE DE CONDAMNES A MORT. POURQUOI? PARCEQUE NOIRS? CRAINTIFS?
PERSONNE POUR LES SAUVER? ON A BESOIN DE VOUS ::

----------


## TROCA

Les 5 et 6 n'ont aucune piste seulement 70€ de dons (soit 35 par chat). Qui les aidera à sortir ? C'est demain la fin du délai pour les réservations pour eux.  Alors vite vite ON NE LES ABANDONNE PAS !
Pour les 1 et 4 j'espère que les pistes aboutiront et que leur sortie pourra être programmée demain.
Dans la nouvelle liste il y a des petits babichous de 2 et 3 mois qui ne résisteront pas longtemps en fourrière !
Appel à tous ceux qui n'ont encore rien proposé et qui pourraient le faire ça urge pour les plus anciens (délai demain) et pour les bébés (délai vendredi et risque de contaminations qui les condamneraient).

----------


## Gaston

Je me suis proposée la semaine dernière comme FAQ, donc je refais ma proposition si besoin de moi...........

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA :

**- Lilly1982: (Paris) transit 2/3 jours
- La Maison de Cannel: (Lyon 69) transit
- Ibis : (RP) FALD (jusqu'à adoption ?) pour n°1
- tara60 : (60) FAQ pour 1 et 4 si pas de gros soins véto (absente 10H par jour)
- Absolut74 : (Lyon 69) FALD pour 20 et 21 (peut faire la quarantaine) ; adoption pour l'un des deux
- Gaston : (Arpajon 91) FAQ pour un chat


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC : 

Chatperlipopette si FALD après quarantaine => Rhône-Alpes : 1 chat*

----------


## babe78

j'attends quelques réponses de fa quarantaine et de covoiturage mais j'espère pouvoir en sortir quelques uns

----------


## Lilly1982

> j'attends quelques réponses de fa quarantaine et de covoiturage mais j'espère pouvoir en sortir quelques uns


Toi comme Chatperlipopette (j'en oublie et j'en suis désolée :: ), je vous admire.  ::

----------


## lynt

C'est une chaîne, l'assoc a le pouvoir de sortir les chats mais elle ne peut rien faire sans famille d'accueil, sans donateur, sans covoitureur ou alors son action reste très limitée. C'est pour ça qu'il nous faut aider les rares associations qui se préoccupent du sort des chats de fourrière en RP  ::   ::

----------


## CathyMini

J'ajoute 20 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour les 5 et 6 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les 5 et 6* *avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
**
TOTAL: 340 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu
**
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## Absolut74

Les chatons/chats qui sont malades (coryza...) reçoivent-ils des premiers soins avant que la FA intervienne ?

----------


## La Rainette

> Les chatons/chats qui sont malades (coryza...) reçoivent-ils des premiers soins avant que la FA intervienne ?


Ils sont sous antibio et inhalations en fourrière mais généralement le traitement est à poursuivre pdt quelques jours à leur sortie

----------


## Verlaine

Au moins ils reçoivent des soins, c'est énorme par rapport à d'autres endroits.

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41056-SEM-3-SOS!-22-chats-dt-6-chatons-qq-anciens-AVT-JEU-19-01!-(RP)?p=929615&viewfull=1#post929615"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/207225banfrps0320120119v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## SarahC

Merci Sev51, je vais tenter de tt relire et je remets la liste:

  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
40 de dons + vaccin et rappel pris en charge

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*70 de dons*

****************


*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
_Sont ensemble_
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## mistigrette

> *5ème édition de "je quitte le net", les chats de Mistigrette, co voit encore à trouver ou trouvé?* 
> Si pas trouvé, pensez à rebooster l'appel à co-voit.*
> Et si ça peut aider d'autres chats des mêmes lieux, qui sait!* 
> ET LA JE QUITTE LE NET!


ils sont bien arrivés ce matin et sont installés dans l'infirmerie de la maison des mistigris. 3 gentils chats  :Smile: 

*7) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby très sociable* *devenu GROUMY, un coeur sur pattes. il ronronne et patouille dès qu'on lui parle**

8) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale* *devenue LENA, c'est une minuscule minette gentillette**

9) mâle 1 an noir sociable** devenu GIBUS, il est sympa et ne demande qu'à jouer. il se roule de plaisir dans son dodo*

pendant le covoiturage :

----------


## SarahC

Merci bcp!!!
D'autres bouilles que l'on peut maintenant associer aux numéros!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chaperlipopette doit contacter absolut ce soir. Elles verront ensemble le ou les chats qui pourront etre pris en charge



Je m'en ocuppe de suite...

----------


## SarahC

> -->Transit MOI?? ()


Quelle est ta durée max de transit car je ne sais pas si co-voit potentiel calé?

----------


## SarahC

> Proposition Co-voiturage au cas ou:
> 
> Dimanche 22/01
> 13h30 : Bussy saint Georges (77) => 14h45 Montesson (78) 
> J'ai 1 caisse de transport


Tu passes par Nanterre?
En voiture?

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour les 5 et 6 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les 5 et 6* *avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
**
TOTAL: 340 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu
**
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

********QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
40 de dons + vaccin et rappel pris en charge

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*70 de dons*

****************


*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
_Sont ensemble_
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## Lilly1982

> Quelle est ta durée max de transit car je ne sais pas si co-voit potentiel calé?


Tout dépend combien de temps peut vivre un chat dans une salle de bains de 2m2.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok je chapeaute le 20 et 21, pas besoin de FA quarantaine.....faut juste trouver un co voit le plus tôt possible. Je m'ocuppe de faire le post.

Qui peut me donner l'info de savoir où ils se trouvent pour la résa ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Par contre besoin d'une FA de transit en attente de co-voit

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai un co voit Paris/Valence le 28/01 mais j'en ai 5 qui doivent descendre : 3 sur Lyon et 2 sur Montélimar............heu je peux pas faire les 2 trajets en 1 seule journée surtout pour installer correctement les loulous. Le mieux je pense étant de faire descendre ceux qui sont chez MP le 28 et Pistache69 peut me descendre les 3 le 7/02 qui vont à Lyon derrière.
Qu'en pensez vous ? Plus logique non ?

----------


## SarahC

Suggestion, par précaution, comme sont à réserver vendredi....
On tente de booster la recherche de co-voit et de FA?
Car 2m2 ça passe en très court transit, mais pas au-delà, donc ce serait bien d'avoir trouvé avant.
Si on se laisse ce soir et demain, et résa vendredi, ça laisse une chance de boucler au mieux?
Raisonner par destinations est plus logique, oui.

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai un co voit Paris/Valence le 28/01 mais j'en ai 5 qui doivent descendre : 3 sur Lyon et 2 sur Montélimar............heu je peux pas faire les 2 trajets en 1 seule journée surtout pour installer correctement les loulous. Le mieux je pense étant de faire descendre ceux qui sont chez MP le 28 et Pistache69 peut me descendre les 3 le 7/02 qui vont à Lyon derrière.
> Qu'en pensez vous ? Plus logique non ?


Le 28 c en train ou en voiture?
Les FA peuvent les garder jusque là?
Et un co voit intermédiaire est possible pr te soulager de l'un des 2?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vendredi matin je ne suis pas là pour faire la résa, je vais rencontrer sakky qui va prendre Poupoune et Jade en FALD.

----------


## SarahC

> Vendredi matin je ne suis pas là pour faire la résa, je vais rencontrer sakky qui va prendre Poupoune et Jade en FALD.


Jeudi soir? Je dis juste cela car 2 petits ds une SDB de 2m2 ça ne peut pas aller 10 jours, surtout que je pense que Liky l'utilise  :: 
C pr cela. On a encore des FA de transit sous le coude? Ou qui nous lisent?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 28 c'est en train par Francinette

----------


## chatperlipopette

Jeudi soir je suis overbookée : véto + pré adoption après mais je peux faire un mail de résa + tel avant de partir vendredi matin.

----------


## SarahC

> Le 28 c'est en train par Francinette


Tt dépend si elle peut ts les prendre, combien peuvent aller en cage ensemble, si ya des petits, et si tu peux déléguer l'une des 2 destinations, car cela libère malgré tout des places derrière. A voir, car seule toi peut savoir ce qui est le plus pratique, et le plus jouable au-delà de la capacité de Francinette.

----------


## SarahC

> jeudi soir je suis overbookée : Véto + pré adoption après mais je peux faire un mail de résa + tel avant de partir vendredi matin.


*Qui peut prendre 2 petits dont un trouillard en FA pour 10 petits jours? C'est urgentissime!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

:: *IL RESTE 3 PETITS POUR DEMAIN, PLUSIEURS ANCIENS, ET DES NOUVEAUX SANS SOLUTION!!!!* ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> J'ai un co voit Paris/Valence le 28/01 mais j'en ai 5 qui doivent descendre : 3 sur Lyon et 2 sur Montélimar............heu je peux pas faire les 2 trajets en 1 seule journée surtout pour installer correctement les loulous. Le mieux je pense étant de faire descendre ceux qui sont chez MP le 28 et Pistache69 peut me descendre les 3 le 7/02 qui vont à Lyon derrière.
> Qu'en pensez vous ? Plus logique non ?



Ca pour moi c'est le top du top car les petits loups restent pas longtemps dans leur cage. Pour le 28, y'aurait 2 cages ( ils vont tous les 2 chez sakky ) et pour le 7/02 deux cages aussi car les 2 petits peuvent aller dans la même et Maija qui est chez Banzai dans une autre. Ils vont tous sur Lyon ceux du 7/02.

Et moi ca m'évite aussi des trajets parce que je le rappelle j'ai mon minou à accompagner...... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Tt dépend si elle peut ts les prendre, combien peuvent aller en cage ensemble, si ya des petits, et si tu peux déléguer l'une des 2 destinations, car cela libère malgré tout des places derrière. A voir, car seule toi peut savoir ce qui est le plus pratique, et le plus jouable au-delà de la capacité de Francinette.



J'envoie un MP à Francinette pour savoir si possible 2 caisses de transport.

----------


## SarahC

J'ai mis le Seal Point ici:
http://www.sossiamoissanstoit.com/t1...20-01-rp#36588

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons

4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
En fin de coryza
40 de dons + vaccin et rappel pris en charge

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*70 de dons*

****************


*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*13) mâle adulte roux tabby sociable* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
_Sont ensemble_
 :: *IL FAUT UNE FA DE 10 PETITS JOURS POUR EUX!!*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## Lilly1982

> Jeudi soir? Je dis juste cela car 2 petits ds une SDB de 2m2 ça ne peut pas aller 10 jours, surtout que je pense que Liky l'utilise 
> C pr cela. On a encore des FA de transit sous le coude? Ou qui nous lisent?





> Jeudi soir je suis overbookée : véto + pré adoption après mais je peux faire un mail de résa + tel avant de partir vendredi matin.


Alors j'ai la possibilité de remettre la porte du salon, ce qui ferait la sdb, l'entrée et la cuisine. Mais pour remettre la porte j'ai besoin de mon zhomme, et là il dort... Je pourrais dans 1 premier temps les mettre dans la salle de bain 1 nuit, le temps de bricoler de quoi fermer la porte du salon pour qu'ils ne viennent pas embêter Bidule, ma mémère lapine...

Ça pourrait convenir?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et jusqu'au 7/02 ce serait bon si on trouve pas de co voit avant ?

----------


## Lilly1982

> Et jusqu'au 7/02 ce serait bon si on trouve pas de co voit avant ?


Si on arrive à trouver un covoit avant ça serait cool, mais sinon ça ne sera que 2 bonnes semaines. Je m'arrangerai.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi ça me va mais tu as le véto prix assoc à côté pour les soins parce qu'ils sont tous les 2 en coryza ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Chatperlipopette
on va voir si echange possible entre ceux qui finissent leur quarantaine  et qui partent théoriquement le 28 et ceux à sortir

----------


## Lilly1982

Si qqun peut me dire si il y a un veto prix assoc à Paris 13 ou alentour, je ne suis qu'en transports... Mon veto ne fait que les nacs, et ses prix sont de toute facon très élevé. 

J'ai par contre à la maison du sérum phy, des compresses et je peux aller acheter à la pharmacie de quoi faire des inhalations

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chatperlipopette
> on va voir si echange possible avec ceux chez MP chez lilly qui partent théoriquement le 28 si plus en forme que ceux direct fourriere


Ah ouais pas bête ! Comme ça Lilly ça te fais moins à les garder. Par contre j'attends la confirmation de francinette.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

oui on cale tout ca et si ca marche Lilly fera non seulement du cat sitting mais peut etre aussi du cat metro car et tout prés de la gare de Lyon ::

----------


## SarahC

4 et 13 ont un début de piste. Cela reste ouvert, mais ont un début de qqch. Confirmation demain.

----------


## SarahC

J'ôte 4 et 13 juste jusqu'à demain matin, pr qu'on se donne espoir, et pr me dire que cela conjure le sort, et comme ça "on dirait qu'ils ne seront plus sur la liste" demain dans le BON sens du terme!

    ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*70 de dons*

****************


*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## SarahC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...592#post930592

*QUI NOUS LIT ET POURRAIT FAIRE* *ROUEN PARIS** POUR AIDER CET EX MINETTE DE FOURRIERE A REJOINDRE SON ADOPTANTE ET PAR CETTE MEME OPPORTUNITE LIBERER UNE PLACE EN FA POUR UN CHAT DE LA LISTE?* *CA PEUT SE FAIRE EN TRAIN SI VOUS AVEZ DES TARIFS SYMPAS OU EN VOITURE!*

----------


## SarahC

*Il reste des bébés dans la liste, des sociables, des anciens, de légers peureux! 
**
Imaginez vos chats dans ses lieux, ne le seraient-ils pas?**

C'est quoi un timidou?* *Imaginons nous en garde à vue prolongée, sans en connaitre le motif, on finirait timidou aussi!

**Et même craintifs voire caractériels pour certains!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je fais toujours la résa demain soir ou je peux la faire avant ? Qui peut me confirmer l'endroit + numéro de registre merci ?

----------


## SarahC

> Je fais toujours la résa demain soir ou je peux la faire avant ? Qui peut me confirmer l'endroit + numéro de registre merci ?


MP comme tout est bouclé.

----------


## SarahC

*Je me déconnecte. Si des FA de transits veulent se proposer, vous pouvez encore leur sauver la mise!*

----------


## Lady92

FA transit, quarantaine, longue duree sont recherchees en urgence  :: 
SVP AIDEZ LES, SAUVEZ LES...

----------


## fina_flora

> FA transit, quarantaine, longue duree sont recherchees en urgence 
> SVP AIDEZ LES, SAUVEZ LES...


si je dis que si j'en sors de "ma fourrière" samedi, que je peux avoir mon entrée de 5 m2 environ (pièce de quarantaine) pour le week end, cela pourrait il aider?
(je saurais si je peux augmenter mon relais pas avant vendredi, hors les réservations pour "ma fourrière" doivent être fait jeudi)

----------


## siam4ever

ns avons un debut de solution pour le siam 24, pourrait il etre covoituré vers Paris ou Boulogne vendredi ?
je confirme ds la matinée et si c'est bon j'envoie nos statuts sur l'adresse mail ou vous les avez conservés ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> ns avons un debut de solution pour le siam 24, pourrait il etre covoituré vers Paris ou Boulogne vendredi ?
> je confirme ds la matinée et si c'est bon j'envoie nos statuts sur l'adresse mail ou vous les avez conservés ?


Siam merci de nous les renvoyer c'est plus sur, il faudra ensuite de toute facon les communiquer à la fourriere avec votre réservation (nous vous donneronsle n0 de registre correspondant)
En revanche je crois que la sortie ne pourra se faire que samedi matin (à confirmer) et il faut encore trouver un covoiturage

----------


## siam4ever

ok Cecile je vous le confirme demain et si ça ne le fait pas avec cette FA de Q ns en avons une autre en reserve donc j'ai bon espoir de le sortir de là...

----------


## La Rainette

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lya

> Tu passes par Nanterre?
> En voiture?


Alors le petit changement c'est qu'au final on part de Paris 15e 
J'ai regardé sur Mappy, on passe par La Défense.

Donc co-voit Dimanche 22/01 - voiture :
Départ 11h30 (à confirmer) Bussy St Georges 77 => Paris 15e (de 12h à 14h30) => Montesson 78 (15h)

Détours impossible car très serrée niveau timing et je ne suis pas toute seule.

----------


## TROCA

Rien pour la

----------


## TROCA

*Rien pour la 1* ? Je croyais qu'elle avait un début de piste ? Si on ne la sort pas elle est condamnée.
*Idem pour les 5 et 6* qui n'attirent pas l'attention , je ne sais pas pourquoi car ce sont des timidous (description fourrière) donc du sociable probablement à la sortie.

 ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR EUX NE LES ABANDONNEZ PAS !*

----------


## pistache69

*J'avais cru comprendre que le minette n°1 avait une faq puis fald et qu'il ne manquait qu'une asso pour la sortir...
Je me suis trompée ???

*Si j'ai bien lu, une ASSO POUR LA SORTIR SVP !!!! C'est la plus ancienne !!! Vous imaginez ????

Merci d'avance à l'asso qui pourra aider à sortir cette perle noire N°, (qui a 100 € de dons)

----------


## banzai

On tente de booster la recherche de co-voit et de FA?
Car 2m2 ça passe en très court transit, mais pas au-delà, donc ce serait bien d'avoir trouvé avant.
alors imagine maija 3 semaines dans ma cage d'isolation ,quand ont voit le temps qu'elle a attendu " en fourrière "1m20 long,80cm larg,60cm haut
chaperlpo le 07/02 c'est trop loin , va pété une douille " la pauvre "

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sa quarantaine se termine quand ?

----------


## banzai

le 28, c'est son tempérament qui me le dis ,je vois comment elle réagie ,je sais pas si " caractérielle "ou "sevrage trop tot" ce qui n'est pas " une tare " orphée est une raleuse née et je la kif tout comme était " ma défunte monette " mais maija est faché contre moi , elle apprécie que 3 carresses après elle n'a de cesse de vouloir me chopé en griffant et en soufflant "meme pas peur mais cela m'ennui pour elle , car c'est pas le but
peut-etre parce que j'ai trop d'odeur de chat sur moi ou filing qui passe pas ou me reproche de pas la libéré ou indépendante 
ce qui est me fait penser " son rza le bol "  c'est que tu peux la prendre dans tes bras " dis rien "tu peux la manipulé pour lui nettoyé les yeux   " dis rien donc cela m'étonnerais " que ce soit le caractère 
je pense qu'elle aspire à vaquer tranquillement sans trop de chats " à voir "

----------


## TROCA

[QUOTE=pistache69;930799]*J'avais cru comprendre que le minette n°1 avait une faq puis fald et qu'il ne manquait qu'une asso pour la sortir...
Je me suis trompée ???

*En effet, c'est bien ce qui me semblait : dans le récap FA *- Ibis : (RP) FALD (jusqu'à adoption ?) pour n°1* .
Y aurait-il eu une modification ?
La 1 n'est pas signalée comme ayant des problèmes de santé. Donc 100 devraient suffire pour couvrir les fais basiques, non ?
Alors on cherche une piste pour elle afin qu'elle ne finisse pas dans un sac poubelle sans raison sanitaires seulement parce qu'elle n'aura pas retenu notre attention. Elle mérite bien d'être sauvée.
Idem pour les 5 et 6 . N'y aura-t-il personne pour leur tendre la main ? de jeunes chats à peine timides (description fourrière) alors, on attend que leur sort soit réglé en se disant " c'est bien malheureux " mais que pouvions-nous faire ?
*ENSEMBLE EN FAISANT UNE GRANDE CHAINE DE SOLIDARITE AUTOUR DE CES CHATS NOUS POUVONS FAIRE UN PIED DE NEZ A LA MORT PROGRAMMEE.* 
Alors qui propose encore pour prouver que vous n'êtes pas indifférents à leur sort et que vous voulez agir pour essayer de les sauver
Un don même minime (5+5+5 ....cela fait additionné de quoi assurer la prise en charge de ces chats par une association), une proposition d'accueil sans laquelle les sorties ne sont pas possibles.
*NE LAISSEZ PAS PARTIR CES CHATS DANS L INDIFFERENCE GENERALE PARCE QUE NOIRS BANALS SANS PHO*TOS .
Parmi eux il y a peut-être le chat noir à poils longs décrit par Rinou magnifique perle noire qui tendait la patte vers elle.
Personne pour répondre à cet appel de détresse ?

----------


## mistigrette

elles sont où les FAs pour la minette n° 1 ?

----------


## tara60

je peux faire FAQ , suis dans l'Oise
et Ibis FALD en RP

----------


## Lilly1982

Je ne pourrais pas assurer de covoit (en transports) vendredi soir, j'ai rendez-vous chez le dentiste à 19 h 00.  :: 

(3615 mylife  :: )

----------


## lorris

> je peux faire FAQ , suis dans l'Oise
> et Ibis FALD en RP



Ce serait super ! et 5 et 6, quelqu'un s'en soucie ?

Que deviennent les numéros 25 et 35 de la semaine dernière qui étaient mal en point ?

----------


## lynt

Ils sont là http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...28RP%29/page36

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute des dons de collègues pour les 5 et 6.

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150€ (TROCA) dont 40€ pour la 4 et 30€ pour les 5 et 6 avec reçu
10€ (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10€ (gueguee) avec reçu
10€ (Muriel P) sans reçu
50€ (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50€ (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40€ (Rinou) pour les 5 et 6* *avec reçu
20€ (CathyMini) avec reçu
20€ (Annie L.) hors Rescue pour les 5 et 6 avec reçu
20€ (Suzanne C) hors Rescue* *pour les 5 et 6 avec reçu**
**
TOTAL: 380 €

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu
**
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## lynt

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
-  MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


*COVOIT REGULIERS*

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances
- fina_flora dispo pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA
- Lya : Bussy-St-Georges (77) 13h30 -> Montesson (78) 14h45 le dimanche 22/01 (1 box)
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we 


_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)__


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA :

**- Lilly1982: (Paris) transit 2/3 jours
- La Maison de Cannel: (Lyon 69) transit
- Ibis : (RP) FALD (jusqu'à adoption ?) pour n°1
- tara60 : (60) FAQ pour 1 et 4 si pas de gros soins véto (absente 10H par jour)
- Gaston : (Arpajon 91) FAQ pour un chat


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC : 

**Il leur faut des FAQ, des FALD... Sans ça, elles ne peuvent rien ! Les dons sont aussi essentiels.*

----------


## lorris

> Ils sont là http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...1!-(RP)/page36


Merci

----------


## lynt

4 et 13 en attente. Le 24 en cours de réservation par sos siamois sans toit. 
 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 19/01*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100 de dons

5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*110 de dons*

****************

*Les nouveaux: 
*
*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*12) mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timide*

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## siam4ever

c'est bon pour le siam vous pouvez le reserver pour sos siamois sans toit. j'enverrai les statuts en fin de journée

----------


## banzai

Ce serait super ! et 5 et 6, quelqu'un s'en soucie ?

arffff
les blakitos j'en ai 4   ::

----------


## lorris

> Ce serait super ! et 5 et 6, quelqu'un s'en soucie ?
> 
> arffff
> les blakitos j'en ai 4



ils ont vraiment une épée de Damoclès au-dessus de la tête ! En plus, ils sont jeunes, le 6 est brun tabby.

Toujours angoissant d'apprendre que des chats ont été euthanasiés surtout en bonne santé apparente...  Enfin j'espère que tout n'est pas fini pour eux.

----------


## banzai

*Chats de la semaine passée:

1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100€ de dons        combien de semaines à son actif ,pour cause noire "un peu craintive " y a pas une assoc black4evers ??

**5) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
6) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble*
*110€ de dons*

----------


## TROCA

> c'est bon pour le siam vous pouvez le reserver pour sos siamois sans toit. j'enverrai les statuts en fin de journée


Merci pour le petit siam un de plus de sauvé ! J'ai une tendresse particulière pour les siamois ils ont accompagné toute mon enfance et j'en ai une à la maison récupérée dehors dans une triste état. J'espère que celui-ci trouvera vite sa Famille c'est-à-dire son HUMAIN celui auquel il s'attachera.
On continue pour les autres les anciens et les nouveaux parmi lesquels des urgences petits bouts qui risquent de ne pas passer une semaine supplémentaire !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> le 28, c'est son tempérament qui me le dis ,je vois comment elle réagie ,je sais pas si " caractérielle "ou "sevrage trop tot" ce qui n'est pas " une tare " orphée est une raleuse née et je la kif tout comme était " ma défunte monette " mais maija est faché contre moi , elle apprécie que 3 carresses après elle n'a de cesse de vouloir me chopé en griffant et en soufflant "meme pas peur mais cela m'ennui pour elle , car c'est pas le but
> peut-etre parce que j'ai trop d'odeur de chat sur moi ou filing qui passe pas ou me reproche de pas la libéré ou indépendante 
> ce qui est me fait penser " son rza le bol "  c'est que tu peux la prendre dans tes bras " dis rien "tu peux la manipulé pour lui nettoyé les yeux   " dis rien donc cela m'étonnerais " que ce soit le caractère 
> je pense qu'elle aspire à vaquer tranquillement sans trop de chats " à voir "


alors francinette peut me prendre 3 caisses donc maija peut profiter du co voit mais personne ne s est soucie de mon emploi du temps, de mon chat qui a besoin de moi et de ce que je fais de la minette jusqu au 7/02.....
J en ai un peu marre.....

----------


## lynt

*Rien du tout pour les autres ? Les 7 nouveaux dont les 3 chatons ? Personne n'a un peu de place pour eux ?? Plus que quelques heures pour espérer les sortir ! Pour les anciens, il n'y aura pas de nouvelle chance ! Pitié pour eux !   

 Il faut des propositions de FA longue durée !!!  En RP ou ailleurs, il y a toujours des possibilités de covoiturages !*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER CE JEUDI 19/01 CAR PAS SUR QUE TOUT LE MONDE SOIT ENCORE LA LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE!!*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
100  de dons

**5 & 6 ont été pris en direct.
SUR QUI REPORTE-T-ON LEURS DONS?*

****************

*Les nouveaux:* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## babe78

> *10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
> *11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
> _Sont ensemble_


*HELP, besoin d'une fa de transit pour eux sur Paris de vendredi ou samedi à dimanche soir ! qui peut garder 2 chatounets pour le we*

----------


## babe78

*une covoitureuse vient de me lâcher donc besoin d'une personne pour réceptionner une chatte demain à 8h30 à la gare saint lazare et si possible le garder pour l'amener samedi vers 18h gare de Lyon
cette chatte est réservée et doit rejoindre son adoptante, si nous trouvons ce bout de covoit, cela me permet de prendre en charge un chat adulte de la liste 

=> SOLUTION TROUVEE MERCI LILI1982*

----------


## Ibis

Ma proposition FA tient toujours pour la n°1.
Je viens d'apprendre que je n'aurais pas à prendre la n°35 de l'ancienne liste qui a une autre FA.
Je peux donc en prendre un à la place.
Les châtons ont tous été pris ?
Si plus de chatons je peux prendre la 25. Mais il faut une FAQ et une asso.

----------


## lorris

4, 12 et 13 sont sortis aussi ?

----------


## Verlaine

La 1 et la 25 ne viennent pas du même endroit donc tu ne pourras pas faire la quarantaine des 2.

----------


## Ibis

> La 1 et la 25 ne viennent pas du même endroit donc tu ne pourras pas faire la quarantaine des 2.


Je ne me propose pas pour la quarantaine mais pour après en FALD. Il faut des FAQ avant, je ne peux pas faire.

----------


## Lilly1982

babe78 ----> MP

----------


## SarahC

> Ma proposition FA tient toujours pour la n°1.
> Je viens d'apprendre que je n'aurais pas à prendre la n°35 de l'ancienne liste qui a une autre FA.
> Je peux donc en prendre un à la place.
> Les châtons ont tous été pris ?
> Si plus de chatons je peux prendre la 25. Mais il faut une FAQ et une asso.


Qd vous dites je viens d'apprendre, aviez vous été contactée par l'assoc qui l'a?
Aviez vous eu la confirmation officielle que oui? Car rien ne se conclue par simple message ici, ce serait trop léger.

----------


## TROCA

*5 & 6 ont été pris en direct.
SUR QUI REPORTE-T-ON LEURS DONS?*

Sur n'importe lequel selon les urgences

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150€ (TROCA) dont 40€ pour la 4 avec reçu
10€ (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10€ (gueguee) avec reçu
10€ (Muriel P) sans reçu
50€ (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50€ (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40€ (Rinou) pour les 5 et 6* *avec reçu
20€ (CathyMini) avec reçu
20€ (Annie L.) hors Rescue  avec reçu
20€ (Suzanne C) hors Rescue* * avec reçu**
**
TOTAL: 380 €

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu
**
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.

QUI SUIT ???  *

----------


## SarahC

> 4, 12 et 13 sont sortis aussi ?


Aucun chat supplémentaire n'est sorti encore. Réservés, pour certains, mais pas sortis.

----------


## SarahC

*Pour les profanes et ceux qui n'utilisent pas les acronymes ou sigles fréquemment:*

- *FAQ* pour moi c'est *Frequently Asked Questions* ou *Foire aux questions
*
*Donc pour plus de clarté*, ça ne tue personne de parler de *FA de quarantaine* (_et ça prend 1/10e de seconde en plus_) , ou de *FA de 15 jours*, car *on n'a plus une minute à perdre*, évitons le jargon pour les nouveaux lecteurs et croutes comme moi qui mettent du temps à piger la réutilisation de sigles déjà connus dans un autre sens.

- Idem pour *FALD*, FA déjà est un acronyme, donc *FA longue durée*, est déjà bien assez court.
*
Pensez à ceux qui ne sont pas familier avec le langage de la PA (protection animale).*

*C'est comme en compta, en informatique, il est important de vulgariser le jargon quand il peut faire perdre en efficacité, et là, il s'agit de vies.* 

*Entre nous, oui*, mais *dans ces SOS là, on est en permanence avec des nouveaux pour qui le système même des FA/assoc etc peut sembler compliqué.* 

Merci de votre compréhension.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résa effectuée pour le 20 et 21

----------


## SarahC

*LE 13 n'est plus à réserver, il se serait échappé. Dans le lot des autres, ils sont réservés par l'assoc de Babe78.*

----------


## SarahC

> Résa effectuée pour le 20 et 21


 :: 

*NOUS AVONS IMPERATIVEMENT DE CO-VOITUREURS CE WE, DES VENDREDI ET SURTOUT SAMEDI EN REGION PARISIENNE!!!* *SANS CELA ILS NE SORTENT PAS!!!*

----------


## Callie92

Comme Lilly1982, je peux aider pour co-transportage en commun sur Paris (Carte intégrale zones 1-2) sur ces zones + 1 sac ikea
Suis disponible certains soirs et mercredi/jeudi toute la journée 
Si ça peut dépanner..  :Smile:

----------


## Callie92

hum.. certains week end aussi. A voir selon les urgences et mes "imprévus"

----------


## Ibis

> Qd vous dites je viens d'apprendre, aviez vous été contactée par l'assoc qui l'a?
> Aviez vous eu la confirmation officielle que oui? Car rien ne se conclue par simple message ici, ce serait trop léger.


info de SarahC aujourd'hui : "de mémoire l'assoc qui a pris le chat a sa propre FA"
info de Lynt aujourd'hui : "Non tu n'auras pas à prendre la 35"
Non je n'ai pas été contactée par l'assoc qui l'a, je ne sais même pas de quelle assoc il s'agit.

J'avoue avoir un peu de mal à suivre ...

----------


## lynt

Merci Callie  :: , je t'ai intégré au recap covoit page 20.

*Ces chats ont besoin de propositions d'accueil longue durée SVP, la proposition d'Ibis n'a pour l'instant été validée par aucune assoc, si d'autres FA veulent se proposer pour elle, ça pourrait sauver la vie de cette minette !  
*Elle est dite un peu craintive, c'est la loterie, ça peut être une vraie trouillarde ou la minette qui se détendra en quelques heures, il faut être préparée aux deux cas de figure.

Pour la 35 je confirme, il y a une autre FA pour elle.

----------


## lorris

> *LE 13 n'est plus à réserver, il se serait échappé. Dans le lot des autres, ils sont réservés par l'assoc de Babe78.*


malin, le 13 !

----------


## SarahC

> info de SarahC aujourd'hui : "de mémoire l'assoc qui a pris le chat a sa propre FA"
> info de Lynt aujourd'hui : "Non tu n'auras pas à prendre la 35"
> Non je n'ai pas été contactée par l'assoc qui l'a, je ne sais même pas de quelle assoc il s'agit.
> 
> J'avoue avoir un peu de mal à suivre ...


Pr faire vite, car je suis au travail.
En fait il peut arriver que plusieurs personnes se proposent en FA, et selon les assocs et les quarantaines, etc, tout se boucle avant la réservation, av prise de contact av la FA qui est informée que le chat X arrive après tel délai, selon telles modalités. 
Dc cela signifie que celle qui a réservé le chat de la semaine dernière avait une FA longue durée sous le coude, et qu'elle a tt bouclé.
Parfois, nous manquons de temps pr tt mettre à jour, mais en gros, le critère à retenir est que si vous êtes concernée par une sortie de chat, la logique veut que la structure qui a réservé vous ait contactée pour vous expliquer la suite. Si pas contactée, c que cela s'est fait autrement, et donc cela vous libère de tout engagement, passée la sortie du chat.

----------


## SarahC

> malin, le 13 !


Surtout un sociable! J'espère qu'ils le rattraperont!

----------


## SarahC

*Nous avons impérativement de co-voitureurs ce WE, dès vendredi et surtout samedi en région parisienne!!!* *Sans cela ils ne sortent pas!!! 

**Et de FA de transit et de quelqu'un de dispo pour les besoins de Babe78 indiqués plus haut!!!*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER CE JEUDI 19/01 CAR PAS SUR QUE TOUT LE MONDE SOIT ENCORE LA LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE!!*  :: 
*

Chats de la semaine passée:*


*Les nouveaux:* 

*14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences * *avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue  avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue* * avec reçu**
**
TOTAL: 380 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu


* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *
MERCI AUX FUTURS DONATEURS DE PRÉCISER DE SUITE SI REÇU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

----------


## mistigrette

> Merci Callie , je t'ai intégré au recap covoit page 20.
> 
> *Ces chats ont besoin de propositions d'accueil longue durée SVP, la proposition d'Ibis n'a pour l'instant été validée par aucune assoc, si d'autres FA veulent se proposer pour elle, ça pourrait sauver la vie de cette minette !  
> *Elle est dite un peu craintive, c'est la loterie, ça peut être une vraie trouillarde ou la minette qui se détendra en quelques heures, il faut être préparée aux deux cas de figure.
> 
> Pour la 35 je confirme, il y a une autre FA pour elle.


elle m'obsède cette minette num 1... je vais la prendre sous mon asso en espérant qu'elle se détendra en quelques heures  :: .
est il possible d'avoir son num de registre pour la réserver ?
quelqu'un pourra la covoiturer à villeparisis ?

----------


## gueguee

Dimanche, je vais au pavillon baltard en transport avec une amie, donc si ce trajet peut servir... 
Donc je partirais de Corbeil Essonnes, de la gare RER pour 08h45 et j'arriverais à Nogent Sur Marne, à la gare RER pour 10h.
Ensuite, je ferais le retour mais je ne sais pas encore à quelle heure mais en fin d'après midi je pense.
Nous serons donc en RER mais à deux nous pouvons prendre des louloux avec nous ...  :Smile:  
Au cas où...  :: 
Je rajoute donc cette proposition au co-voit/co-train...

----------


## gueguee

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


*COVOIT REGULIERS*

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances
- fina_flora dispo pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA
- Lya : Bussy-St-Georges (77) 13h30 -> Montesson (78) 14h45 le dimanche 22/01 (1 box)
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we 
- gueguee : Dimanche, corbeil (08h45)/nogent sur marne(10h) en RER (4 caisses + sacs IKEA) - Retour, même trajet, en fin d'aprem.


_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)__


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## SarahC

> elle m'obsède cette minette num 1... je vais la prendre sous mon asso en espérant qu'elle se détendra en quelques heures .
> est il possible d'avoir son num de registre pour la réserver ?
> quelqu'un pourra la covoiturer à villeparisis ?


Je te fais un MP.

----------


## lynt

Merci Mistigrette !  ::  Pour le covoit, rien pour le moment.

----------


## Lilly1982

> *Nous avons impérativement de co-voitureurs ce WE, dès vendredi et surtout samedi en région parisienne!!!* *Sans cela ils ne sortent pas!!! 
> 
> **Et de FA de transit et de quelqu'un de dispo pour les besoins de Babe78 indiqués plus haut!!!*


je prends la minette de babe78 en transit  ::

----------


## lynt

Il reste donc la demande de transit pour les deux chatons entre la sortie de fourrière et dimanche soir  :: 




> *10) mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide
> 11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide**
> Sont ensemble
> **
> HELP, besoin d'une fa de transit pour eux sur Paris de vendredi ou samedi à dimanche soir ! qui peut garder 2 chatounets pour le we*

----------


## SarahC

> Il reste donc la demande de transit pour les deux chatons entre la sortie de fourrière et dimanche soir


Et la récup à la gare? C cela?

----------


## lynt

Non recup à la gare c'est lilly.

----------


## SarahC

Ai édité mon message pr ôter la 1.
Je quitte le net.
Pr les co-voiturages, cela devient URGENT!!!!
A-t-on déjà des gens dispos ce WE ou rien du tout?

----------


## lynt

On a fina_flora et rinou en sortie fourrière. Après, il faudrait poster les besoins exacts pour qu'on puisse tout organiser, si besoin de relais etc.

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF

*- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances. [pas vendredi soir, a rdv à 19H]
- fina_flora dispo samedi matin pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA
- Lya : Bussy-St-Georges (77) 13h30 -> Montesson (78) 14h45 le dimanche 22/01 (1 box)
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we
- gueguee : Dimanche, corbeil (08h45)/nogent sur marne(10h) en RER (4 caisses + sacs IKEA) - Retour, même trajet, en fin d'aprem.
- Gaston : dispo covoit RP samedi matin


_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)_

----------


## chatperlipopette

sans oublier le 20 et 21.....

----------


## mistigrette

Envoyé par *lynt*  

*10)** mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
_Sont ensemble_




_HELP, besoin d'une fa de transit pour eux sur Paris de vendredi ou samedi à dimanche soir ! qui peut garder 2 chatounets pour le we 

_

je peux les prendre jusqu'à dimanche soir. par contre, ils sont à amener et à venir rechercher à villeparisis  :: .

----------


## mistigrette

> elle m'obsède cette minette num 1... je vais la prendre sous mon asso en espérant qu'elle se détendra en quelques heures .
> est il possible d'avoir son num de registre pour la réserver ?
> quelqu'un pourra la covoiturer à villeparisis ?


minette num 1 réservée. elle a été annoncée comme caractérielle par la personne de la fourrière...

----------


## tara60

Merci pour elle Mistigrette, caractérielle après plus de 3 semaines en cage  ::  qui ne le serait pas !!!

----------


## Absolut74

> sans oublier le 20 et 21.....


Oui, n'oublions pas le 20 et le 21 merci =)

----------


## mistigrette

> Merci pour elle Mistigrette, caractérielle après plus de 3 semaines en cage  qui ne le serait pas !!!


NON, caractérielle dès son arrivée, on verra bien...

----------


## lynt

> sans oublier le 20 et 21.....


Si tu nous postes ici où ils vont, peut-être que nous tous ici pourrons faire quelque chose. Je ne fais que du "secrétariat" sur le topic, j'ai les mêmes infos que tout le monde lisant le topic donc je ne peux pas deviner ce qui ne s'y trouve pas.

*LES SORTIES

Endroit 1 : Melun
*
*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive*
*Villeparisis*

*4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*
*Sortie par une assoc d'ici ?
*
*10) mâle brun tabby blanc 3 mois timide*
*11) mâle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*
*Sont ensemble
Villeparisis pour transit ?*


*Endroit 2 : 
**
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
*Sont ensemble
Vont où ?


Propositions suite aux demandes spécifiques :

Mistigrette : peut être FA transit pour 10 et 11 sur Villeparisis - il faut lui amener et venir récupérer les chatons dimanche
Gaston :* *peut être FA transit pour 10 et 11 sur Arpajon (91) - récupère sa voiture vendredi après-midi, peut faire du covoit en RP samedi matin (ajouté au recap covoit)*

----------


## Absolut74

Ils vont à Lyon.  :Smile:

----------


## lynt

Il doit y avoir une FA de transit chez qui ils vont se poser le temps que le covoit vers Lyon soit trouvé, c'est ce point là que je cherche  :Smile: .

----------


## Callie92

Mistigrette s'est proposé de les prendre il me semble (voir posts précédents)  :Smile: 
Manque le covoiturage pour Villeparisis si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## lynt

Non ce n'est pas le même duo, Mistigrette s'est proposée pour le duo de Babe78 les 10 et 11  :Smile:

----------


## Gaston

> _HELP, besoin d'une fa de transit pour eux sur Paris de vendredi ou samedi à dimanche soir ! qui peut garder 2 chatounets pour le we_


Je me suis proposée pour être FA de quarantaine mais je peux aussi faire FA de transit si besoin.





> *Nous avons impérativement de co-voitureurs ce WE, dès vendredi et surtout samedi en région parisienne!!!* *Sans cela ils ne sortent pas!!! 
> 
> *


Maintenant je dois récupérer ma voiture réparée vendredi après midi, donc si besoin covoit en RP samedi matin............

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER CE JEUDI 19/01 CAR PAS SUR QUE TOUT LE MONDE SOIT ENCORE LA LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE!!*  :: 

*
14) mâle adulte roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*15) mâle adulte noir un peu craintif*

*16) mâle 1 an roux tabby blanc un peu craintif*

*17) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc un peu craintif*


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

Merci Gaston  :: , je vous ajoute au recap.

*Ce n'est pas fini pour les autres chats, plus que 1H30 pour espérer sortir les 4 premiers ! FA, assoc, donateurs SVP, ce ne sont pas des chats sauvages sinon ils ne seraient plus dans la liste, ils ont peur, ils vivent l'enfer de la détention, sauvez-les ! *

----------


## lynt

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- MARDI 24/01 : Paris -> La Rochelle (Surgères - 17) en train par francinette
-  MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


*COVOIT REGULIERS*

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances.
- fina_flora dispo samedi matin pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA
- Lya : Bussy-St-Georges (77) 13h30 -> Montesson (78) 14h45 le dimanche 22/01 (1 box)
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we
- gueguee : Dimanche, corbeil (08h45)/nogent sur marne(10h) en RER (4 caisses + sacs IKEA) - Retour, même trajet, en fin d'aprem.
- Gaston : dispo covoit RP samedi matin

_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)__


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## lorris

> NON, caractérielle dès son arrivée, on verra bien...


espérons que ce soit uniquement une réaction à l'enfermement. Si c'est un chat qui avait l'habitude de vadrouiller... Donnez-nous des nouvelles quand vous le pourrez. Merci.

----------


## Lady92

Y a pas mal de nouvelles propositions de covoit...
Si quelqu un peut eplucher les demandes au depart de RP et les ajouter au recap...
http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/62-Propositions
suis vraiment desolee de ne pouvoir le faire moi meme :-(

----------


## babe78

Très mauvaises nouvelles de la fourrière, le chaton n°10 que j'avais réservé a été euthanasié, de même que les 14 et 17 car soit disant trop craintif et mal en point ...

je suis dégoûtée pour eux et il faut vraiment se focaliser sur la liste complète et pas uniquement les anciens, car là, ce sont les nouveaux qui n'ont eu aucune chance

je mets la lise à jour avec les infos

----------


## babe78

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER CE JEUDI 19/01 CAR PAS SUR QUE TOUT LE MONDE SOIT ENCORE LA LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE!!*  :: 

*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an,  gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

Dommage pour eux qu'ils soient pour la plupart taggués craintifs voire craintifs et noirs voire craintifs noirs et adultes (la lie féline ?). La liste des sacrifiés...  ::

----------


## babe78

MAJ avec les infos que je connais

*LES SORTIES

Endroit 1 : Melun
*
*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive*
*Villeparisis*

*4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*
*La Patte de l'Espoir, covoiturage direction Plaisir
*

*11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide
12) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide**
Villeparisis pour transit, puis covoiturage vers Paris porte de Pantin dimanche soir*


*Endroit 2 : 
**
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
*Sont ensemble
Vont où ?


Propositions suite aux demandes spécifiques :

Mistigrette : peut être FA transit pour 10 et 11 sur Villeparisis - il faut lui amener et venir récupérer les chatons dimanche
Gaston :* *peut être FA transit pour 10 et 11 sur Arpajon (91) - récupère sa voiture vendredi après-midi, peut faire du covoit en RP samedi matin (ajouté au recap covoit)*

----------


## Ibis

Alors il faudrait peut être sortir la 25 noire et craintive

----------


## lynt

Une FA longue durée pour un de ces chats ? On a encore Gaston qui peut être FA de quarantaine !  :: 

Des assoc intéressées par le sort de ces chats ? Il reste 1H pour tenter de sauver les deux premiers, 24H maxi pour les autres...

----------


## lorris

*Propositions suite aux demandes spécifiques :

Mistigrette** : peut être FA transit pour 10 et 11 sur Villeparisis - il faut lui amener et venir récupérer les chatons dimanche
Gaston : peut être FA transit pour 10 et 11 sur Arpajon (91) - récupère sa voiture vendredi après-midi, peut faire du covoit en RP samedi matin (ajouté au recap covoit)* 


pour 11 et 12 peut-être ?

----------


## Ibis

> Une FA longue durée pour un de ces chats ? On a encore Gaston qui peut être FA de quarantaine ! 
> 
> Des assoc intéressées par le sort de ces chats ? Il reste 1H pour tenter de sauver les deux premiers, 24H maxi pour les autres...


Je me suis déjà proposée en FA longue durée pour la 1 et la 25.
Est-ce qu'il y a une assos ?

----------


## lorris

> Dommage pour eux qu'ils soient pour la plupart taggués craintifs voire craintifs et noirs voire craintifs noirs et adultes (la lie féline ?). La liste des sacrifiés...


Ce n'était pas spécifié qu'ils étaient mal en point.

----------


## siam4ever

> MAJ avec les infos que je connais
> 
> *LES SORTIES
> 
> Endroit 1 : Melun
> *
> *1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive*
> *Villeparisis*
> 
> ...


et le siam n°24 sort quand s'il vs plait ?

----------


## lynt

L'avez-vous réservé ? Où est-il prévu qu'il aille ? Et quand ?

----------


## TROCA

Suis dégoutée : le petit 11 se retrouve donc tout seul avec l'odeur de la mort de son copain de galère . Il va flipper c'est sur ! Il y a urgence à le récupérer . Quand sort-il ?
Les 14 et 17 n'étaient pas signalés très craintifs ni malades.
Le 15 se retrouve être une femelle et gentille. 
Je n'y comprends plus rien.

----------


## lynt

*LES SORTIES

Endroit 1 : RP Sud / Melun
*
*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive*
*Villeparisis (Mistigrette)*

*4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*
*La Patte de l'Espoir, covoiturage direction Plaisir
*

*11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide
12) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide**
Villeparisis pour transit (Mistigrette), puis covoiturage vers Paris porte de Pantin dimanche soir*


*Endroit 2 : RP Est
**
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
*Sont ensemble
Vont chez cyrano (Gagny 93)

**24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable
**Va chez tara60 (Clermont de l'Oise 60) avec une minette noire encore à "identifier" (25 ou 28) - tara60 peut récupérer les chats à une porte du périph


Propositions suite aux demandes spécifiques :

Mistigrette : peut être FA transit pour 11 et 12 sur Villeparisis - il faut lui amener et venir récupérer les chatons dimanche
Gaston :* *peut être FA transit pour 11 et 12 sur Arpajon (91) - récupère sa voiture vendredi après-midi, peut faire du covoit en RP samedi matin (ajouté au recap covoit)
**Lady92** : peut aller à Rouen ou faire du covoit en transports en commun dimanche dès la fin de matinée - carte transports idf zones 1 2 3 et carte SNCF Escapades

**En transports en commun si relais nécessaires :
Villeparisis (RER B zone 5)
Clermont de l'Oise (gare SNCF accessible train de banlieue gare du nord zone 5)
Plaisir (2 gares SNCF à proximité train de banlieue gare Montparnasse zone 5)

Si vous avez des possibilités sur les trajets cités, n'hésitez pas à vous manifester.*

----------


## lynt

Le 11 sort avec le 12 finalement.

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF

*- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances.
- fina_flora dispo samedi matin pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA
- Lya : Bussy-St-Georges (77) 13h30 -> Montesson (78) 14h45 le dimanche 22/01 (1 box)
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we
- gueguee : Dimanche, corbeil (08h45)/nogent sur marne(10h) en RER (4 caisses + sacs IKEA) - Retour, même trajet, en fin d'aprem.
- Gaston : dispo covoit RP samedi matin*

*_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)_

----------


## Lilly1982

Rectificatif : le dentiste vient de m'appeler. Il me prend à 9 h 30. je peux donc "covoiturer" le soir. 

Je vais juste courir entre la "récupération" de la minette à Saint Lazare et mon rendez-vous, mais ça va le faire.  ::

----------


## TROCA

::  ::  ::  ::  pour les 15 (une femelle gentille) et 16. Ce sont peut-être les dernières minutes pour eux ! 
 ::  ::  ::  :: pour tous les autres .

----------


## siam4ever

les statuts ont été envoyés et ns reservons le siam n° 24 et sans doute une noire qui iront tous les deux chez Tara à clermont de l'oise

----------


## lorris

le 13 a bien fait de se tirer. Pas envie d'être zigouillé !

----------


## Lady92

A priori je peux soit aller a Rouen soit faire du co-transport en commun dimanche a partir de fin de matinee (suis pas fiable le matin tot :/) j ai un passe transport zones 1 2 et 3 et une carte SNCF escapades

----------


## Rinou

> le 13 a bien fait de se tirer. Pas envie d'être zigouillé !


Perdu dans un endroit inconnu, en plein hiver, pas sûr qu'il ait plus de chance de s'en tirer le pauvre. ::

----------


## TROCA

> les statuts ont été envoyés et ns reservons le siam n° 24 et sans doute une noire qui iront tous les deux chez Tara à clermont de l'oise


Merci Siam4ever et Tara : + 2 chats sauvés grâce à vous.
pour le noir lequel a été réservé ?
*
ON CONTINUE A CHERCHER POUR LES  AUTRES*

----------


## lorris

> Perdu dans un endroit inconnu, en plein hiver, pas sûr qu'il ait plus de chance de s'en tirer le pauvre.



non c'est sûr, avec tous les dangers de la rue à moins qu'il tombe sur une âme charitable...

----------


## lynt

... Qui le ramènera à la fourrière pensant bien faire, pauvre petit bout tout seul...

----------


## Absolut74

Les chats réservés du moment sortent-ils tous le même jour ?!

----------


## lynt

Il sortent quand ils trouvent quelqu'un pour les sortir, ça dépend des covoitureurs.

----------


## Lilly1982

J'aurais peut être la possibilité de récupérer une carte de transports Zone 1-4. (c'est celle de mon zhomme)

----------


## TROCA

Rien de nouveau pour les 9 chats restants ?
Quel est le chat noir qui sortirait avec le siam ? Est-il réservé aussi ?

----------


## SarahC

> minette num 1 réservée. elle a été annoncée comme caractérielle par la personne de la fourrière...


Comme eux... Qui disaient ce matin qu'il n'y avait "aucun chat plus urgent qu'un autre".....

----------


## SarahC

*Les anciens comprendront, les nouveaux n'ont pas à tenir compte de mon message!*  :: 

JE RAPPELLE MES RESOLUTIONS 2012 (comme vous l'aurez constaté, je les respecte):
_- intervenir au même rythme ou presque que tt le monde pr préserver ma vie privée et mon travail
- ne pas poster les factures et photos car ça, cela peut être délégué
- ne pas organiser les co-voiturages, et donc ne plus passer 7h de mon vendredi à cela_
- ME DECONNECTER entre vendredi et mardi, je n'y suis pour personne

Ce que je fais:
_- poster la liste qd personne ne le peut 
- la répartition des dons, pr que cela reste neutre
- un message public qui invite les assocs à se mettre en relation av les donateurs
- je peux coordonner certaines choses, au besoin, mais avant cela, il me faut les informations de qui a besoin d'un co-voit, où.
- sans cela, les chats ne sortent pas, et ce ne sera pas de mon fait, nous nous devons d'agir ensemble, c'est la meilleure façon d'aboutir et de les sauver._
Entre autres choses...

*Merci aux fidèles qui interviennent sur la boite mail SOSchatsnac*!  :: 

*Et comme je le disais, et c'est ce que je constate, * *ce tout le monde peut faire, c'est aider**!

Simplement,* *CHACUN A SA FAÇON ET SELON SES POSSIBILITES**, et vous le faites très bien depuis les qq semaines de tentative de recul, et cela mérite d'être souligné,* *un grand merci à tous!* :: 
*
Nous sommes toutes et tous heureuses/x de les voir sauvés!* *Ces SOS là ne fonctionnent jamais seuls, mais déléguer pr que chacun fasse un peu, c'est top!* 

*DONC MAINTENANT ce qu'il "reste" à faire:*
- tenter de trouver des pistes pour les minous restants
- commencer de suite à recenser les co-voitureurs, les boites, les FA, les assocs....
*
ET POUR CELA:* 
- il faut une liste des chats, rattachés à ENDROIT 1 (RP SUD/MELUN) ET ENDROIT 2 (RP EST/ CHATS DU VENDREDI)
- savoir si vous-mêmes avez un co-voitureur sous le coude susceptible d'aider
- la destination des chats (FA, COORDONNEES en MP: VILLE, TEL, DISPOS)

*Voilà.... ENFIN........*
*Ne noyons pas le topic d'informations non indispensables en public, que l'on peut poser en MP!* 

*DES CHATS RESTENT A SAUVER, ON NE PEUT PAS PERDRE 3 PAGES POUR LES CO-VOIT.*

Mais un MESSAGE, que je reprendrai en soirée, et rééditerai selon les pistes, ça, oui.
La liste, je ne peux pas la faire. Les assocs le peuvent, et les intervenants, ça, c'est comme vous voulez! 

Je suis encore au travail, et je me déconnecte.
*
Outre les intervenants qui font les pompiers pour toutes les réponses courantes et pointages divers,* *merci aux donateurs, FA et assocs qui s'intéressent au triste sort de ces "5èmes roues du carrosse" de la PA!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

> les chats réservés du moment sortent-ils tous le même jour ?!


*Pour l'instant je n'ai aucune info sur ce qui aurait pu être organisé.*

----------


## SarahC

> Rien de nouveau pour les 9 chats restants ?
> Quel est le chat noir qui sortirait avec le siam ? Est-il réservé aussi ?


Lequel??? Je n'ai pas suivi, et nous n'avons eu qu'une résa pour le Siam.

----------


## SarahC

> Très mauvaises nouvelles de la fourrière, le chaton n°10 que j'avais réservé a été euthanasié, de même que les 14 et 17 car soit disant trop craintif et mal en point ...
> 
> je suis dégoûtée pour eux et il faut vraiment se focaliser sur la liste complète et pas uniquement les anciens, car là, ce sont les nouveaux qui n'ont eu aucune chance
> 
> je mets la lise à jour avec les infos


Et je rappelle pour ceux que cela peut booster pour sauver les derniers de demain que........ C'est bien un SOS placé dans la bonne rubrique.......

----------


## SarahC

> les statuts ont été envoyés et ns reservons le siam n° 24 et sans doute une noire qui iront tous les deux chez Tara à clermont de l'oise


Ok, je viens de comprendre.
Vous avez une piste de co-voiturage en partance de la RP est?
Direction? 
Car ici, rien du tout.
Et sans co-voit, en toute logique, personne ne sort.
La FA de Paris n'est plus d'actualité pr le Seal Point?
Elle pourrait faire FA de transit au moins le temps d'aller chez Tara?
Car comme indiqué, réservé ou pas, vous voyez ce que cela peut donner.
Donc c'est demain AM, ou samedi, ou ça devient chaud pour eux.

D'autre part, il nous faut un tél référent, vous verrez vos mails, pr vous expliquer la marche à suivre. 
Qqn vous contactera en soirée.

----------


## tara60

Désolée, je ne reviens que pour quelques minutes et siam4ever n'est pas disponible à cette heure donc nous avons vu ensemble et elle me donne pouvoir ce soir de réserver,
SSST réserve soit la 25 soit la 28 mais pour le choix, nous avons besoin de connaitre en mp (si quelqu'un est au courant ou peut l'être demain matin) l'état sanitaire et caractériel véritable de celle que nous sortirons.
Vraiment désolée sur ce coup mais le choix se fera à ces conditions et nous réserverons la moins malade et la + sociable.
SarahC, pour le covoit, je ne sais pas ce qu'il est prévu mais siam4ever ayant déjà réservé le siam, elle doit savoir ce qu'il en est.

----------


## tara60

je sais, c'est pas terrible comme attitude  ::

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 

*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an,  gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

C'est tout vu donc, entre une craintive et une timidou mais sociable. Bon elle est adulte mais on peut pas tout avoir...  ::  Merci de lui donner sa chance.

----------


## La Rainette

> Désolée, je ne reviens que pour quelques minutes et siam4ever n'est pas disponible à cette heure donc nous avons vu ensemble et elle me donne pouvoir ce soir de réserver,
> SSST réserve soit la 23 soit la 28 mais pour le choix, nous avons besoin de connaitre en mp (si quelqu'un est au courant ou peut l'être demain matin) l'état sanitaire et caractériel véritable de celle que nous sortirons.
> Vraiment désolée sur ce coup mais le choix se fera à ces conditions et nous réserverons la moins malade et la + sociable.
> SarahC, pour le covoit, je ne sais pas ce qu'il est prévu mais siam4ever ayant déjà réservé le siam, elle doit savoir ce qu'il en est.


La 28 se laisse toucher, le 23 n'est pas agressif mais essaie de se tailler car il a peur. 
Ils sont ds un état sanitaire qualifié de "bon" tous les deux, c'est à dire RAS.

----------


## tara60

me suis trompée, c'est la 25 et non le 23

----------


## Rinou

> elle m'obsède cette minette num 1... je vais la prendre sous mon asso en espérant qu'elle se détendra en quelques heures .
> est il possible d'avoir son num de registre pour la réserver ?
> quelqu'un pourra la covoiturer à villeparisis ?


Pas de problème, je peux te l'amener ! :: 
Je rappelle que j'ai 3 boîtes et 3 sacs IKEA.
Mais je laisse le staff décider de ce qui est le plus pertinent. ::

----------


## tara60

pour le covoit, sinon peut-on me dire si les loulous pourraient être amenés au niveau du périf (me dire quelle porte) pour qu'on les récupère au cas où Siam4 n'aurait rien de prévu après leur sortie

----------


## La Rainette

> me suis trompée, c'est la 25 et non le 23


La 28, ds le contexte fourrière (précision qui a son importance) se laisse toucher, la petite 25 fuit le contact.
En outre, leur état sanitaire est identique, RAS de ce point de vue là.

----------


## tara60

le délai pour réserver c'est demain midi ou ce soir?

----------


## babe78

> Pas de problème, je peux te l'amener !
> Je rappelle que j'ai 3 boîtes et 3 sacs IKEA.
> Mais je laisse le staff décider de ce qui est le plus pertinent.


tu pourrais faire la sortie quand ? pourrais tu amener également les 2 petites 11 et 12 que mistigrette prend en transit pour le we ?

----------


## La Rainette

> le délai pour réserver c'est demain midi ou ce soir?


demain matin !

----------


## tara60

j'ai envoyé un mail pour réserver sur le mail de contact mais comme c'est la première fois, je ne sais pas si c bon

----------


## Muriel P

> le délai pour réserver c'est demain midi ou ce soir?


Le délai, c'est demain matin, si possible dès l'ouverture de la fourrière !

EDIT : super pour la résa par mail, il faudra juste confirmer demain matin par téléphone

----------


## mirabelle94

Ok pour un don de 40 €
Mirabelle94*

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150€ (TROCA) dont 40€ pour la 4 avec reçu
10€ (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10€ (gueguee) avec reçu
10€ (Muriel P) sans reçu
50€ (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50€ (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40€ (Rinou) pour les urgences * *avec reçu
20€ (CathyMini) avec reçu
20€ (Annie L.) hors Rescue  avec reçu
20€ (Suzanne C) hors Rescue* * avec reçu**
**40 € (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible seulement
TOTAL: 420 €

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu*

----------


## banzai

je te remerçi infiniment " siam " c
chaperlipo je suidésolé pour maija mais je pense à son bien etre et j'en ai oublié tes souçi 
je suis désolé pour les bouts parties 
 en voulant boosté les " anciens , les malades " d'autres décède " ont est pas devin et ont fait du mieux toutes les semaines pour tes sos sarah

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 

*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an,  gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  
*
FA, assoc, donateurs, plus que quelques heures pour espérer sauver les 6 derniers, ne les abandonnons pas ! 
Qui peut proposer un accueil (quarantaine, transit, temporaire, longue durée) pour un de ces chats ??*

----------


## pouetpouet

passage éclair pr MONIQUE ... :: 

Heidi, chatonne rigolotte, Haribo, il lui faudra du temps....
BIZBIZ

----------


## SarahC

Mignonne photo, merci!!!!

----------


## SarahC

SI PAR MIRACLE QUELQU'UN EN CORREZE ME LIT ME FAIRE SIGNE EN MP NOUS AVONS BESOIN D'AIDE SUR PLACE (cf. "chiens ds ils risquent la mort"), sait-on jamais, je poste un peu partout pour trouver des rares lecteurs du 19!

Je relis la fin des échanges que je reprends sur le créneau 19h... Maintenant.

----------


## Absolut74

Est-ce qu'il y a au moins quelqu'un pour aller chercher les chats en fourrière ?!

----------


## SarahC

> Désolée, je ne reviens que pour quelques minutes et siam4ever n'est pas disponible à cette heure donc nous avons vu ensemble et elle me donne pouvoir ce soir de réserver,
> SSST réserve soit la 25 soit la 28 mais pour le choix, nous avons besoin de connaitre en mp (si quelqu'un est au courant ou peut l'être demain matin) l'état sanitaire et caractériel véritable de celle que nous sortirons.
> Vraiment désolée sur ce coup mais le choix se fera à ces conditions et nous réserverons la moins malade et la + sociable.
> SarahC, pour le covoit, je ne sais pas ce qu'il est prévu mais siam4ever ayant déjà réservé le siam, elle doit savoir ce qu'il en est.


Pour le co-voit je ne sais rien, elle m'a parlé de qqn sur Meudon qui pourrait les prendre avant, mais ne ne sais pas encore qui.
Et je n'ai pas encore de co-voit.
Si c toi qui a écrit à la boite mail commune, ce n'est pas une résa, nous avons transmis des consignes à la personne qui a envoyé les statuts.
Je vais voir av Calymone éventuellement pr voir si les infos sont passées. 
Et aussi, pr la noire à réserver au final du coup.
Si tu as les coordonnées de la FA, je suis preneuse, car Expory est assez occupée semble-t-il ce soir.
Et je crains que l'on ne soit pas totalement calées.

----------


## SarahC

> me suis trompée, c'est la 25 et non le 23


28 est moins flippée que 25. Niveau santé, RAS pour le moment. lls ne sont pas à l'abri d'un coryza malgré tout, ils sont en fourrière, en communauté. 
Du coup, que fait-on?

----------


## SarahC

> pour le covoit, sinon peut-on me dire si les loulous pourraient être amenés au niveau du périf (me dire quelle porte) pour qu'on les récupère au cas où Siam4 n'aurait rien de prévu après leur sortie


Pour le moment, je n'ai pas d'idées........... Qu'est ce qui te conviendrait le mieux?

----------


## SarahC

> Le délai, c'est demain matin, si possible dès l'ouverture de la fourrière !
> 
> EDIT : super pour la résa par mail, il faudra juste confirmer demain matin par téléphone


Je pense que Tara, qui n'est pas l'asso, a écrit à soschatsnac, dc à confirmer encore.

----------


## SarahC

> Est-ce qu'il y a au moins quelqu'un pour aller chercher les chats en fourrière ?!



*On a Rinou, pour la RP Sud, Melun, mais pas assez de caisses.
Qui peut lui en prêter dans le secteur de Pontault-Combault?
**
Mais pour le Siam, etc, je n'ai aucune idée pour le moment, HELP!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

*LES SORTIES

Endroit 1 : Melun * *=> Rinou*

*1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive*
*Villeparisis*

*11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide
12) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide**
Villeparisis pour transit, puis covoiturage vers Paris porte de Pantin dimanche soir*


*=> Il faut un raccord entre Rinou et ?? au niveau de Champigny, ou n'importe!
Plaisir est accessible en transports en commun! Et une boite en prêt!* 

*4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*
*La Patte de l'Espoir, covoiturage direction Plaisir
*


*Endroit 2 :* *=> ????? PERSONNE!!! HELP!!!!* 
*
20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
*Sont ensemble
Direction 93, Villemomble

**24) Mâle, 3 ans, Seal Point, timidou mais sociable**
Devrait aller où?

+ un noir, lequel au final?
*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 

*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an,  gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci aux donateurs!

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences * *avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue  avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue  avec reçu
**40  (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible 

TOTAL: 420 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris avec reçu*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

2 boites desinfectées arrivent à Ozoir la ferriere ce DEMAIN SOIR (renvoi de boites par Chaperlipopette). Si Rinou peut aller les prendre avant je crois que pas loin de chez elle. Je me renseigne sur les coordonnées de la personne à Ozoir

----------


## SarahC

> Alors le petit changement c'est qu'au final on part de Paris 15e 
> J'ai regardé sur Mappy, on passe par La Défense.
> 
> Donc co-voit Dimanche 22/01 - voiture :
> Départ 11h30 (à confirmer) Bussy St Georges 77 => Paris 15e (de 12h à 14h30) => Montesson 78 (15h)
> 
> Détours impossible car très serrée niveau timing et je ne suis pas toute seule.


Ok, si jamais on garde sous le coude, mais du coup, FA d'une nuit ds le coin......

----------


## babe78

finalement, boxer75019 peut récupérer les 2 chatons dès leur sortie, plus besoin de transit pour le we si covoit jusque porte de pantin

----------


## Lilly1982

> finalement, boxer75019 peut récupérer les 2 chatons dès leur sortie, plus besoin de transit pour le we si covoit jusque porte de pantin


Si on me les approche de Paris, je peux les emmener en métro à porte de Pantin

----------


## babe78

> *LES SORTIES
> 
> Endroit 1 : Melun* *=> Rinou*
> 
> *1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive*
> *Villeparisis*
> 
> *11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide
> 12) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide**
> ...





> Si on me les approche de Paris, je peux les emmener en métro à porte de Pantin


ce serait possible à partir de champigny ?

----------


## SarahC

Pour le moment je n'ai pas de piste. 
Villeparisis est facilement accessible en transports, si je ne dis pas de bêtise, mais ya peut être un point de chute possible avant.
Paris même, là, je n'ai pr l'heure aucune idée.........

Pour samedi côté Est, on aurait qqn. Maintenant le tout est de savoir qui on sort et où.

----------


## SarahC

Yes, nous sommes 3 en ligne......
Plaisir, PERSONNE?!!!

----------


## Lady92

7 chats sans solution... Le delai c est demain matin...
SVP, ENSEMBLE OFFRONS LEUR LA VIE  ::

----------


## SarahC

Lily, pr les chats en échange de Chatperlipopette, c'est chez toi qu'ils vont pour que la FA actuelle prenne les sortants?
Juste car je préfère redemander plutôt que de faire une bourde ds les planifications de sorties et co voit.... 

Sinon, pour le Siam, je n'en sais rien, idem pour la noire.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Lily, pr les chats en échange de Chatperlipopette, c'est chez toi qu'ils vont pour que la FA actuelle prenne les sortants?
> Juste car je préfère redemander plutôt que de faire une bourde ds les planifications de sorties et co voit.... 
> 
> Sinon, pour le Siam, je n'en sais rien, idem pour la noire.


Ceux qui sont déjà chez cyrano vont chez lilly et cyrano prend le 20 et 21 à la place....je confirme.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Lily, pr les chats en échange de Chatperlipopette, c'est chez toi qu'ils vont pour que la FA actuelle prenne les sortants?
> Juste car je préfère redemander plutôt que de faire une bourde ds les planifications de sorties et co voit.... 
> 
> Sinon, pour le Siam, je n'en sais rien, idem pour la noire.


Oui c'est presque ca, sauf que ce ne sont pas spécifiquement les 2 "anciens" chats de chatperlipopette qui vont chez Lilly mais un autre chat qui libere une cage pour mettre les nouveaux arrivants de chatperlipopette

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oops désolé alors moi j'en étais resté à l'autre version.....donc venise tu confirmes qu'elle en aura 4 ( les 2 anciens + les 2 nouveaux ) ?

----------


## SarahC

Suis au tél av Venise pr clarifier, du coup!  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> ce serait possible à partir de champigny ?


Oui Champigny, c'est ok pour moi. Faudra me dire à quelle heure. Babe, tu as mon numero de toute façon.


Sinon, qqun pourrait me dire en MP où se situe la fourrière est, au cas où je pourrais aider?

----------


## babe78

malheureusement, les fourrières ne sont pas accessibles en transport en commun

du coup, qui sait quand rinou va à la fourrière ? car Lilly pourrait finaliser le covoit vers Paris pour les chatounous, ce serait super que tout le monde puisse sortir demain

----------


## Rinou

J'y vais samedi matin, entre 9h et 9h30.
Finalement il me faudra 3 ou 4 caisses ?

----------


## Rinou

> *LES SORTIES
> 
> Endroit 1 : Melun* *=> Rinou*
> 
> *1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive*
> *Villeparisis*
> 
> *11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide
> 12) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide**
> ...


Je pense que 3 caisses suffisent : les bébés peuvent être dans la même.
Par contre je dois impérativement revenir avec mes caisses, donc prévoir le nécessaire s'il doit y avoir un transfert. ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qui se charge de la sortie de l'endroit 2 ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Petit HS : toutes les caisses en ma possession + sacs Ikea sont ou sont entrain de revenir sur Paris. 

Mais autant va en redescendre lol..........

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Oops désolé alors moi j'en étais resté à l'autre version.....donc venise tu confirmes qu'elle en aura 4 ( les 2 anciens + les 2 nouveaux ) ?


Oui Chatperlipopette, on ne fait pas bouger 'tes anciens" pour cette semaine et y a la place pour tes 2 nouveaux arrivants

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 

*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*
28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Rinou

> *LES SORTIES
> 
> Endroit 1 : Melun* *=> Rinou*
> 
> *=> Il faut un raccord entre Rinou et ?? au niveau de Champigny, ou n'importe!
> Plaisir est accessible en transports en commun! Et une boite en prêt!*


Je fais Pontault, région de Melun, puis Villeparisis avant retour Pontault soient environ 120 bornes, donc j'aimerais bien un raccord sur mon trajet afin de ne pas rallonger encore la sauce (désolée je ne sais pas comment mettre le plan de mon itinéraire sur le forum). ::

----------


## SarahC

> J'y vais samedi matin, entre 9h et 9h30.
> Finalement il me faudra 3 ou 4 caisses ?


4

----------


## SarahC

> Qui se charge de la sortie de l'endroit 2 ?


Heliums en principe.
Mais elle n'aura pas assez de caisses, là encore, donc on en cherche sur CHELLES!

----------


## SarahC

> Je fais Pontault, région de Melun, puis Villeparisis avant retour Pontault soient environ 120 bornes, donc j'aimerais bien un raccord sur mon trajet afin de ne pas rallonger encore la sauce (désolée je ne sais pas comment mettre le plan de mon itinéraire sur le forum).


Oui c moi qui est mal visé.
En revanche, un détour, car on ne voit pas trop comment raccorder av les filles, niveau Villemomble, juste à l'aller, qui n'est pas un GROS truc, ça permet de ne pas encore chercher un Villeparisis Villemomble, si jamais.
C jouable?

----------


## SarahC

Tara60, le Siam est réservé ainsi que le noir.
Nous attendons les précisions de direction, nous avons un arrêt à Villemomble (93).
Au-delà, rien.
Je n'ai pas ton tél, il me le faut. Qui prends tu au final?
Je n'ai pas d'autres infos, et je ne peux pas m'occuper de cela plus que de mesure, je suis au travail, cet AM je ne suis que partiellement là.
Et ce soir, on m'oublie jusqu'à mardi.

Si on a toutes les infos, on pourra avancer.

Sans, les chats restent sur place. Mais nous n'en sommes pas là, loin de là.

Simplement, il faut avancer.

Et si l'assoc a des co-voitureurs, ils sont les bienvenus, car ici, je n'ai rien du tout, hormis ce que j'ai indiqué.

Merci.

Je quitte le net.

----------


## TROCA

Il faut absolument se mobiliser pour concrétiser les sorties afin que les chats réservés puissent vraiment être sauvés et ne pas subir le même sort que le petit n°10 pourtant réservé par Babe78 et qui a été arrêté.

Pour tous les autres il faut aussi continuer à chercher car il n'y a aucune pause possible. Ces chats ont RV avec la mort. A nous de faire en sorte qu'ils n'aillent pas jusqu'à ce RV en les sortant de l'enfer par la bonne porte, celle de la vie. 
Il faut continuer à chercher pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas été réservés .
Parmi eux, des timides mais sociables (description fourrière) les 18, 19, 22, 27 et 28. Tous jeunes un BB de 6 mois noir et craintif toujours dans le contexte fourrière. Doit-on le condamner pour cela ?
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: * C'est URGENTISSIME POUR LES 18 A 28 DONT LE DELAI EST AUJOURD' HUI*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Info importante recu a l instant :aucune sortie possible avant samedi matin.

----------


## Verlaine

Tu parles de quel endroit?

----------


## chatperlipopette

De l endroit numero 2.

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 

*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 20 /01*  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  
*
Ces chats sont toujours là et attendent qu'on les sorte de là ! QUI PEUT PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE POUR EUX ? ACCUEIL, CHAPEAUTAGE ASSOC, DONS, SVP ils ont besoin de TOUT !*

----------


## pluche75

Si cà peut aider :

Samedi, je pars de Corbeil Essonnes (91) vers 15 heures et monte à Lagny sur Marne (77). Par contre pas de possibilité de garder des loulous.

----------


## TROCA

Tara 60 a écrit : SSST réserve soit la 25 soit la 28

Quelqu'un peut-il nous dire au final laquelle SSST a réservé en même temps que le siam la 25 ou la 28 ?

----------


## Lilly1982

Je rappelle que je peux aider en transport en commun aujourd'hui et demain voire un peu dimanche.

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA :

**- La Maison de Cannel: (Lyon 69) transit
- Gaston : (Arpajon 91) FA de quarantaine pour un chat
- Ibis : (RP) FA longue durée pour un chat


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC : 

Il leur faut des FAQ, des FALD... Sans ça, elles ne peuvent rien ! Les dons sont aussi essentiels pour la prise en charge de ces minous.*

----------


## TROCA

*il ne faut pas relacher la pression pour les chats qui restent  et qui sont en sursis 
donateurs fa associations ils ont besoin de vous 
tendez leur la main vers la vie 
*

----------


## lynt

*28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable* est celle qui a été réservée.

----------


## lynt

Il faut à tout prix sortir la 25, tagguée craintive (si elle n'est pas déjà morte malheureusement !). SVP c'est maintenant qu'il faut faire quelque chose pour elle, sauvez ce bébé !  :: 


Voilà ce que La Rainette a pu nous en dire hier :



> La 28, *ds le contexte fourrière* (précision qui a son importance) se laisse toucher, *la petite 25 fuit le contact*.
> En outre, leur état sanitaire est identique, RAS de ce point de vue là.


Doit-elle mourir pour cela ?  :: 

*Gaston peut faire la quarantaine, qui la prendrait en accueil longue durée, quelle assoc la réserverait ? *

----------


## TROCA

> *28) Femelle, 1 an, noire, timidou mais sociable* est celle qui a été réservée.


Merci à SST pour cette petite chatte noire (la 28).
La petite 25, un grand BB de 6 mois n'a rien ? Pauvre petit bout ! Une grosse pensée pour elle et pour tous les autres qui attendent désespérément qu'on les délivre de leur prison avant que la maladie ou la piqure ne le fasse pour nous. 
Ceux qui sont déjà sortis ne semblent pas si craintifs que cela. Regardez HEIDI la petite noire elle a l'air à l'aise, vous ne trouvez pas ?
Alors pourquoi pas eux ?

----------


## lynt

*Un chat noir réservé par Babe a été "arrêté" ce matin (en plus de celui d'hier donc)... Personne pour sauver ces chats d'une mort certaine ?*

----------


## TROCA

C'est pas possible, la série noire continue ! Lequel a été arrêté et pour quel motif ? 
Il faut se dépêcher de sortir tous les autres puisque la réservation ne suffit plus à les protéger en arrêtant le couperet de la mort.

----------


## tara60

> Tara 60 a écrit : SSST réserve soit la 25 soit la 28
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il nous dire au final laquelle SSST a réservé en même temps que le siam la 25 ou la 28 ?


c'est bien la 28 qui est réservée




> Tara60, le Siam est réservé ainsi que le noir.
> Nous attendons les précisions de direction, nous avons un arrêt à Villemomble (93).
> Au-delà, rien.
> Je n'ai pas ton tél, il me le faut. Qui prends tu au final?
> Je n'ai pas d'autres infos, et je ne peux pas m'occuper de cela plus que de mesure, je suis au travail, cet AM je ne suis que partiellement là.
> Et ce soir, on m'oublie jusqu'à mardi.
> 
> Si on a toutes les infos, on pourra avancer.
> 
> ...


MP + possibilité d'aller à Villemomble demain matin pour la noire

----------


## Lilly1982

Oh Me***, ça fait ch***

----------


## cergy952

je fais samedi matin 21/01 pour babe78 en voiture 2 caisses :
- CERGY vers ROUEN 
- ROUEN vers PARIS 15ème
- PARIS 15ème vers CERGY
Si cela peut aider à en sortir.

----------


## SarahC

> je fais samedi matin 21/01 pour babe78 en voiture 2 caisses :
> - CERGY vers ROUEN 
> - ROUEN vers PARIS 15ème
> - PARIS 15ème vers CERGY
> Si cela peut aider à en sortir.


Pour le moment il nous manque Montreuil, direction Plaisir, et direction Meudon, mais à part Plaisir; pr le reste, je ne sais pas si l'assoc a qqn.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *DANS  LE LOT ON A AU MOINS UN MORT DEJA; UN NOIR; ET AU MOINS DEUX CHATS  SAUVES! JE NE SAIS PAS LESQUELS ET JE PENSE QUE NOTRE BEBE DE 6 MOIS VIT  DES DERNIERES HEURES EN ENFER*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 20 /01 AVANT 15 OU 16H, SI ON PEUT LEUR EVITER LE CONGELATEUR! *  :: 

*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza

19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*il nous manque un relais 77 (villemomble-villeparisis) => plaisir (78) pour 4 chats en tout maintenant!

il nous manque des caisses sur chelles (77) pour heliums!

il manque une caisse a rinou!

il manque un relais entre rinou et heliums pour le chat de babe qui irait a plaisir!

il manque un relais vers meudon en partance de villemomble, et les coordonnees de la personne; et si l'assoc de siams a quelqu'un pour ce trajet; il est de la meme fourriere; du meme endroit, et peut etre porteur des memes microbes que le chat de tara; donc me dire ce que l'on fait si pas de suite de co voit? Tout le monde chez tara en attendant, ou on laisse le siam sur place. 

je ne suis pas connectee en ce debut d'am et ce soir je ne ferai rien. 

merci a ceux qui permettront de boucler ce sos!!! 

*

----------


## SarahC

Mise en page de merde qui met les majuscules en minuscules!!! Et fait sauter les accents, m'en fous, j'ai pas le temps!!!

----------


## TROCA

La petite femelle (25) de 6 mois craintive dans un contexte fourrière et le petit mâle noir (23) de 10 mois un peu craintif dans un contexte fourrière avec la mort qui rôde autour d'eux et le stress de l'enfermement, seront-ils les derniers de la série noire celle des sacrifiés parce que noirs et craintifs ou un peu craintif ?  
*NOUS POUVONS TENTER DE LES SAUVER ENCORE TANT QUE LE COUPERET DE LA MORT N EST PAS TOMBE*
Alors il n'y a pas une minute à perdre !

----------


## Rinou

> Oui c moi qui est mal visé.
> En revanche, un détour, car on ne voit pas trop comment raccorder av les filles, niveau Villemomble, juste à l'aller, qui n'est pas un GROS truc, ça permet de ne pas encore chercher un Villeparisis Villemomble, si jamais.
> C jouable?


Oui (désolée pour ma réponse tardive mais j'étais en réunion + une autre programmée cet après-midi).

----------


## Rinou

> *il manque une caisse a rinou!*


Non c'est bon, on m'a donné un sac de transport pour chat, ça devrait convenir pour un chaton.

----------


## Rinou

> *Un chat noir réservé par Babe a été "arrêté" ce matin (en plus de celui d'hier donc)... Personne pour sauver ces chats d'une mort certaine ?*


M.... alors ! :: 
Est-ce le chat que je devais covoiturer jusqu'à un relai pour direction Plaisir ?
Est-ce qu'un autre peut sortir "à sa place" ?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> *Un chat noir réservé par Babe a été "arrêté" ce matin (en plus de celui d'hier donc)... Personne pour sauver ces chats d'une mort certaine ?*


Pauvre petit bout.  :: 

FA, co-voitureurs, Donateurs et Associations manifestez-vous pour éviter d'autres "arrêts" !  ::

----------


## babe78

> M.... alors !
> Est-ce le chat que je devais covoiturer jusqu'à un relai pour direction Plaisir ?
> Est-ce qu'un autre peut sortir "à sa place" ?


non, ce n'est pas le tien mais j'ai réservé un autre loulou noir "à la place"

----------


## Rinou

Merci babe78 !  ::

----------


## TROCA

> M.... alors !
> Est-ce le chat que je devais covoiturer jusqu'à un relai pour direction Plaisir ?
> Est-ce qu'un autre peut sortir "à sa place" ?


Merci de nous dire quel chat a été arrêté.
Il faut qu'un autre puisse effectivement prendre sa place. Parmi les chats restant il y des grands bébés et de jeunes chats décrits comme sociables. 
Cela URGE pour tous ces chats. 
*CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 20 /01 AVANT 15 OU 16H, SI ON PEUT LEUR EVITER LE CONGELATEUR! *  :: 
*18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
Coryza
19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*
*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 
*27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*

----------


## babe78

> *18) Mâle, noir, 2 ans, sociable
> Coryza
> 
> 19) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
> *Coryza*
> *
> 22) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, timidou mais sociable*
> *Coryza*
> 
> *27) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timidou mais sociable*


le 18 est celui que je devais réservé et qui est décédé, j'ai donc réserver 19, 22 et 27 qui doivent absolument trouver un covoiturage vers plaisir sachant que 19 et 22 ont un très gros coryza et ne mange plus donc sortie urgente demain matin, je ne veux pas qu'ils leur arrivent comme au 18

----------


## Gaston

> *il nous manque un relais 77 (villemomble-villeparisis) => plaisir (78) pour 4 chats en tout maintenant!*


Je pense qu'il faut ce relais pour samedi matin????????

A quelle heure à Villemomble?????????? 

J'ai regardé sur Mappy c'est à 54km de chez moi mais si pas d'autres proposition je ferais cette partie du covoit pour aider ces petits à sortir. Ce serait bête qu'ils risquent leur vie pour juste un petit bout de chemin.

----------


## babe78

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *DANS LE LOT ON A AU MOINS UN MORT DEJA; UN NOIR; ET AU MOINS DEUX CHATS SAUVES! JE NE SAIS PAS LESQUELS ET JE PENSE QUE NOTRE BEBE DE 6 MOIS VIT DES DERNIERES HEURES EN ENFER*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 20 /01 AVANT 15 OU 16H, SI ON PEUT LEUR EVITER LE CONGELATEUR!*  :: 


*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Gaston, pr Villemomble, je pense que ce sera un truc comme 11h, 11h30 car il faut croiser les co voit de Rinou et Heliums en séparant bien les 1 + 3 chats l'un des autres.
Si tu as 4 caisses et une dispo, ils vont ds un coin que tu connais déjà, dc ça pourrait le faire.
Ton tél est noyé ds mes X MP, merci de me le repasser; et si tu peux, ça serait nickel.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *DANS   LE LOT ON A AU MOINS UN MORT DEJA; UN NOIR; ET AU MOINS DEUX CHATS   SAUVES! JE NE SAIS PAS LESQUELS ET JE PENSE QUE NOTRE BEBE DE 6 MOIS VIT   DES DERNIERES HEURES EN ENFER*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 20 /01 AVANT 15 OU 16H, SI ON PEUT LEUR EVITER LE CONGELATEUR! *  :: 

*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

Gaston n'est pas loin de fina_flora, elle avait des boîtes, elle peut peut-être les prêter ?

SVP il reste deux chatons à sortir de là  ::

----------


## Absolut74

Je prendrai bien la puce 25 en FALD mais je suis dans un 30m² et j'en ai déjà réservé 2 petits qui seront en FA quarantaine + FALD donc je pense pas que ça pourrait le faire... 
Il faut trouver quelqu'un pour elle  ::

----------


## Gaston

Je n'ai que deux caisses de transport .....
11h00/11h30 çà me va car le week end je ne suis pas une lève tôt........

Sarah je te MP pour mon téléphone

----------


## lynt

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) par Lusiole en fin d'après-midi.
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Caen -> Lyon (69) via Paris en train par pililou@hotmail.com pour un animal de petite taille
- MARDI 24/01 : Paris -> La Rochelle (Surgères - 17) en train par francinette
-  MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


*COVOIT REGULIERS*

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille / Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances.
- fina_flora dispo samedi matin pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA et 2 box sur Palaiseau et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- rinou dispo pour sortie de la fourrière sud (de préférence) avec 3 caisses de transport et 3 sacs IKEA
- Lya : Bussy-St-Georges (77) 13h30 -> Montesson (78) 14h45 le dimanche 22/01 (1 box)
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we
- gueguee : Dimanche, corbeil (08h45)/nogent sur marne(10h) en RER (4 caisses + sacs IKEA) - Retour, même trajet, en fin d'aprem.
- Gaston : dispo covoit RP samedi matin - 2 caisses
- Pluche75 : samedi 21/01 Corbeil-Essonnes (91) à 15H -> Lagny-sur-Marne. Pas de possibilité de garder les chats à l'arrivée.
- cergy952 : samedi 21/01 matin Cergy -> Rouen -> Paris 15ème -> Cergy - 2 caisses

_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)__


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## banzai

4 reste 4 loups  ::

----------


## TROCA

::  à Babe et à Gaston en croisant les doigts pour que tout colle. 
*ON SE MOBILISE POUR LES 2 PETITS NOIRS LES 23 ET 2*4 . IL EST PEUT ETRE ENCORE TEMPS DE LES SAUVER 
Pensez à leur détresse avec les cages qui se vident autour d'eux , ils savent  ce qui les attend si une main secourable n'intervient pas avant. Qui aura pitié d'eux ?

----------


## lynt

*Merci lorris c'est énorme pour ces petits* *

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences* *avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40 (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
30 (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu

TOTAL: 450 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 23 et 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?  *

----------


## lorris

> 4 reste 4 loups


Je veux bien prendre encore en charge le rappel de vaccins pour 23 et 25 si ça peut aider une association à les sortir mais je suis au maximum de ce que je peux faire. La semaine prochaine, je sera "en lecture" seulement. Désolée.

Si vous avez des tarifs par vos vétérinaires pour les vaccins et rappel des minets, merci.

Avec reçu, SVP. Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je prendrai bien la puce 25 en FALD mais je suis dans un 30m² et j'en ai déjà réservé 2 petits qui seront en FA quarantaine + FALD donc je pense pas que ça pourrait le faire... 
> Il faut trouver quelqu'un pour elle


Exact j'ai peur que l'espace vienne à manquer.....tu en sauves déjà 2 c'est très bien.....

----------


## SarahC

> Je n'ai que deux caisses de transport .....
> 11h00/11h30 çà me va car le week end je ne suis pas une lève tôt........
> 
> Sarah je te MP pour mon téléphone


MP reçu. Tu as des gens susceptibles de te prêter une boite ou deux? Il en faudrait 2.

La co voit de la semaine passée, Nayade, est pas loin, Fina aussi, mais pas sûr qu'elle ait des boites.

QUI PEUT PRETER DES BOITES POUR DEMAIN POUR SECTEUR PALAISEAU? MP reçu pr le tél, merci!

----------


## lynt

fina a deux boîtes sur Palaiseau.

----------


## fina_flora

> Gaston n'est pas loin de fina_flora, elle avait des boîtes, elle peut peut-être les prêter ?
> 
> SVP il reste deux chatons à sortir de là


j'ai mp Gaston pour que l'on s'organise.
Je suis un peu souffrante et j'aimerais ne pas faire de covoiturage cette semaine
je rappelle toutefois que 2 caisses et de sac ikea sont dispo près de l'endroit 1

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net, et mon appel pr personnes présentes en Corrèze est tjs valable, pr 3 chiens dont la maîtresse est décédée. Fin du HS, je me déconnecte et ne revient pas avant au moins 17h30-18h.

On doit tt avoir bouclé d'ici à 20h, au-delà, ce sera chaud car plus personne, ou presque, ne sera dispo.....

----------


## fina_flora

> MP reçu. Tu as des gens susceptibles de te prêter une boite ou deux? Il en faudrait 2.
> 
> La co voit de la semaine passée, Nayade, est pas loin, Fina aussi, mais pas sûr qu'elle ait des boites.


si sarah, j'ai la moitié de mes boites chez moi soit 2 boites et 3 sac ikea

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai mp Gaston pour que l'on s'organise.
> Je suis un peu souffrante et j'aimerais ne pas faire de covoiturage cette semaine
> je rappelle toutefois que 2 caisses et de sac ikea sont dispo près de l'endroit 1


Pas de souci! Tu es dispensée de co voit, je te ferai un mot!  :: 

Les boites sont prox fourrière, je ne sais pas si Rinou pourrait les récup avant...... A voir av elle en MP.

Je me déconnecte, je dois partir impérativement. 

Merci de prendre le relais!!!

----------


## Gaston

Je dois partir pour récupérer ma voiture au garage.

Envoyer un texto sur mon portable ce soir pour me dire si je dois passer chez FINA ( reçu n° ) avant d'aller à Villemomble ou pas.....

Pas sur de pouvoir me conecter sur rescue ce soir

----------


## lynt

Vraiment rien, personne pour sauver les deux petits qui peuvent peut-être encore l'être ?  :: 
Pas d'accueil longue durée ? Pas d'assoc ? Abandonnés de tous, ils finiront dans un sac, comme leurs copains noirauds...

----------


## fina_flora

@RINOU:
*AS TU ENCORE BESOIN DE BOITES DE TRANSPORT?

*​je t'ai mp mes possibilités et mon tel

----------


## Lady92

J  ai chez moi a Rueil malmaison (92) 1 box appartenant a Venise ainsi qu 1 sac ikea et 1 box a moi que je peux mettre dans le circuit pour les Sos.
Mais je ne crois pas que se soit sur la route des covoitureuses :-(
SVP les 2 petits qui restent ne doivent pas mourir... Vite qui peut encore tendre la main a ces petits?

----------


## Rinou

> @RINOU:
> *AS TU ENCORE BESOIN DE BOITES DE TRANSPORT?* ​je t'ai mp mes possibilités et mon tel


Oui ça m'intéresse, je t'appelle ce soir !
J'aurais donc la possibilité de sortir *les 2 chats restant* de "ma fourrière" :



> *15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide
> 
> 16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
> *FIV+*


SVP, je ne vais pas en sortir 4 et laisser les autres derrière moi quand-même ?  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## banzai

::

----------


## TROCA

> Oui ça m'intéresse, je t'appelle ce soir !
> J'aurais donc la possibilité de sortir *les 2 chats restant* de "ma fourrière" :
> 
> 
> SVP, je ne vais pas en sortir 4 et laisser les autres derrière moi quand-même ?


Oh oui Rinou ce serait formidable. Qui fait un don pour eux aussi ?
Il reste aussi sur l'autre secteur les petits 23 et 25. 
Pitié pour eux ! je modifie la répartition de mon don en en attribuant une partie (30) au petit 23, la 25 ayant déjà 30 de la part de Lynt + rappels de vaccins offerts pour les 2 par Lorris. Merci à elles.
Qui suit pour ces petits bouts  s'il est encore temps de les sauver ?
Aidez-les à sortir par pitié. Ils le méritent autant que les autres. Donnez-nous la chance de pouvoir les voir en photos la semaine prochaine.

----------


## SarahC

Pour Rinou il manque un box, pour Gaston, elle en a 2 pr Plaisir, il en manque 2.

----------


## SarahC

> Oh oui Rinou ce serait formidable. Qui fait un don pour eux aussi ?
> Il reste aussi sur l'autre secteur les petits 23 et 25. 
> Pitié pour eux ! je modifie la répartition de mon don en en attribuant une partie (30€) au petit 23, la 25 ayant déjà 30€ de la part de Lynt + rappels de vaccins offerts pour les 2 par Lorris. Merci à elles.
> Qui suit pour ces petits bouts  s'il est encore temps de les sauver ?
> Aidez-les à sortir par pitié. Ils le méritent autant que les autres. Donnez-nous la chance de pouvoir les voir en photos la semaine prochaine.


Pouvez vous corriger directement sur le message dons, car j'ai du mal à tout suivre et crains de rater le coche.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour le 23 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences* *avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40 (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
30 (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu

TOTAL: 450 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 23 et 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?  * 

Correction faire Sarah, ce qui fait 
* pour le 23 30 (TROCA) + rappel de vaccins (lorris)
* pour la 25 30 (Lynt) + rappels de vaccins (lorris)

A-t-on des nouvelles pour eux ?

----------


## cyrano

viens de réserver ,mais peut vraiment pas plus

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive*
 ::  *Urgent car craintive et "noire"*  :: 

pitié pour ceux qui restent   ::

----------


## lynt

Merci merci merci ! Elle est toujours vivante alors ?  ::

----------


## cyrano

apparemment oui mais comme il était presque 17h30 je confirme demain matin.......

----------


## lynt

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 20 /01 AVANT 15 OU 16H, SI ON PEUT LEUR EVITER LE CONGELATEUR!*  :: 


*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## vhak

> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!* 
> 
> 
> *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01* 
> 
> 
> *15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*
> 
> *16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
> ...



Je mets 30 euros sur le 23

----------


## lynt

*Merci vhak !* *

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

150 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4 et 30 pour le 23 avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences* *avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40 (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
30 (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu
30 (vhak) pour le 23 avec reçu

TOTAL: 480 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 23 et 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?  * 


*60 de dons pour le 23 + rappel de vaccins ! Qui peut l'accueillir et le prendre en charge ?*

----------


## TROCA

Un grand merci à Cyrano pour la petite en espérant qu'elle pourra bien sortir. :: 
Je suis triste pour le petit malou noir le n° 23 qui reste le dernier de sa liste pauvre petit bout !

N'oublions pas les 15 et 16 qui ont vu partir tous leurs copains de galère (14 et 17 arrêtés). Imaginons le stress et la détresse de rester sur le bord de la route sans personne pour leur tendre la main.  Ne les laissons pas là-bas dans cette atmosphère de mort ; le 16 a été testé FIV+ ce n'est pas bon pour lui de rester trop longtemps en fourrière.

ON CONTINUE POUR CES TROIS CHATS LES DERNIERS !

----------


## Verlaine

Mille mercis pour elle Cyrano!!!
Il reste 3 chats, 3 pauvres petites vies qui implorent pour sortir de l'enfer, par pitié sauvons-les! 
C'est tellement dur de suivre ces sujets derrière un ordi sans rien pouvoir faire de concret, juste espérer très fort qu'ils pourront sortir vivants de là pour les dédommager de la connerie humaine qui les y aura enfermés.
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## tara60

y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui passerait au niveau de Meudon pour déposer le siamois? merci

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Si besoin je prête *3 CAISSES* *+* *3 SACS IKEA*

----------


## fina_flora

@SarahC et Compagnie (la rainette, venise ....)
pourrait on avoir un récapitulatif des trajets et besoins en boites de transport pour Gaston, Rinou, Helium et moi afin que les personnes concernées puissent voir entre elles ce qui les arrange au niveau des boites de transport (inutile de préciser que les réponses à ce message doivent être faites en privé aux différents intéressés=

----------


## SarahC

Gaston n'a tjs que 2 boites...

----------


## fina_flora

> Gaston n'a tjs que 2 boites...


je peux lui prêter les 2 qui sont à Palaiseau mais après j'en ai plus chez moi donc: reviennent elles de Plaisir avec Gaston?

----------


## Rinou

> Pour Rinou il manque un box, pour Gaston, elle en a 2 pr Plaisir, il en manque 2.


Je rappelle que *j'ai ce qu'il faut pour sortir les 4 chats de la fourrière* (3 box + un sac de transport pour chat).
J'en dépose 1 (ou 3 ?) chez Mistigrette et 1 (ou 3) à Villemomble.
Il y aura juste à faire un transfert de caisses à ce moment là car je repartirai avec les miennes.
Donc, les personnes qui relaieront le transport des 3 chats sur les 4 (un seul restant chez Mistigrette) devront venir avec leurs caisses.

----------


## siam4ever

*une fois de plus est ce que qqu'un peut ns dire si le siam peut etre ramené vers Paris centre ou ouest ou pas ?*

----------


## SarahC

> je peux lui prêter les 2 qui sont à Palaiseau mais après j'en ai plus chez moi donc: reviennent elles de Plaisir avec Gaston?


Oui. Tu as son tél?? Tu pourrais voir av elle?

----------


## SarahC

> *une fois de plus est ce que qqu'un peut ns dire si le siam peut etre ramené vers Paris centre ou ouest ou pas ?*


Pour le moment nous avons Villemomble, et Plaisir.
Quelle est l'adresse de la FA??
Peut elle se déplacer, même en transports?
A-t-elle une boite de transport? 
Est-elle disponible après 13h?

----------


## SarahC

:: *POUR LE RENDEZ-VOUS VILLEMOMBLE NOUS DEVONS DECALER A MIDI, CAR SINON ON NE SE SYNCHRONISE PAS AVEC HELIUMS* ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je rappelle que *j'ai ce qu'il faut pour sortir les 4 chats de la fourrière* (3 box + un sac de transport pour chat).
> J'en dépose 1 (ou 3 ?) chez Mistigrette et 1 (ou 3) à Villemomble.
> Il y aura juste à faire un transfert de caisses à ce moment là car je repartirai avec les miennes.
> Donc, les personnes qui relaieront le transport des 3 chats sur les 4 (un seul restant chez Mistigrette) devront venir avec leurs caisses.


Elles viennent av leurs caisses, pas de souci.

----------


## siam4ever

> Pour le moment nous avons Villemomble, et Plaisir.
> Quelle est l'adresse de la FA?? meudon
> Peut elle se déplacer, même en transports? oui en transport en commun mais pas pour aller à l'autre bout de Paris
> A-t-elle une boite de transport? oui
> Est-elle disponible après 13h?


 oui

----------


## Lady92

Vraiment personne pour les 3 derniers?  ::

----------


## Verlaine

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*15) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*16) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+*



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 20 /01 AVANT 15 OU 16H, SI ON PEUT LEUR EVITER LE CONGELATEUR!*  :: 


*
23) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



Par pitié, ils doivent vivre, qu'ils soient craintifs et/ou noirs ou positif. Ils sont jeunes, ils ne demandent qu'une place au chaud sur un coussin douillet auprès d'une famille aimante.

----------


## heyow

Salut,
Je suis celui de Meudon. Gaston a mon telephon normalement. Je suis joignable à partir de 8/9h s'il n'y a pas trop de vent et que le temps n'est pas trop mauvais. J'ai regardé sur Mappy, pour aller de Villemomble à Plaisir, il dit de passer par Velizy, et Velizy c'est à 10/15mn en voiture de Meudon. Ce serait peut-être intéressant dintercaler plutôt que de vous galérer à repasser après.
(Une blague nulle s'est glissée dans ce post et j'ai un peu honte, en même temps,, vu l'heure...).

----------


## dajlyloo

Bonjour,

Il faut le transférer de où à où le Siam? (j'ai lu le poste mais n'ai pas tout compris du trajet).

----------


## vhak

Des nouvelles du 23 ????

----------


## siam4ever

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut le transférer de où à où le Siam? (j'ai lu le poste mais n'ai pas tout compris du trajet).


jusqu'à Meudon qqu'un de votre organisation a telephoné à notre FA pour le lui dire, ns ignorons qui

----------


## dajlyloo

Bonjour Siam,

J'aurais besoin de savoir d'où part le Siam pour que je puisse voir le trajet pour aller jusqu'à Meudon.
"qqu'un de votre organisation a telephoné à notre FA pour le lui dire, ns ignorons qui", je fais partie du même forum que toi Siam "sos-siamois sans toit", de quelle organisation parle-tu?

----------


## girafe

Reste toujours les 3 derniers (15,16 et 23) donc
auront ils un nouveau post dans les urgences? quitte a ajouter après la nouvelle liste (comme pour la semaine dernière)

----------


## Alicelovespets

Est-ce que tous les chats réservés ont pu sortir ?
Il reste encore trois chats à sauver !   ::

----------


## SarahC

> Est-ce que tous les chats réservés ont pu sortir ?
> Il reste encore trois chats à sauver !


*Non, un chaton n'a pas pu sortir car il a "mordu" et doit rester en délai "mordeur" 15 jours....*  :: 

*Voici le début de la nouvelle liste:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41802-SEM-4-SOS!-Encore-3-chats-restants-à-réserver-AVT-MARDI-24-01-(RP)!?p=934375#post934375

Je quitte le net jusqu'à mardi.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Pauvre loulou  :: 
Merci pour ta réponse SarahC et bon week end j'espère que tu auras de bonnes nouvelles en te reconnectant mardi

----------


## dajlyloo

Pas évident de vous aidez si personne de répond aux questions.....Où se trouve le Siam à emmener à Meudon? J'aurais peut être pu aller le chercher et l'amener à sa FA à Meudon. Je ne peut rien faire si on me dit pas où le prendre.

----------


## heyow

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est un convoi qui amène un chat à Villemombles, et à Plaisir, en passant par chez moi ou après.

----------


## dajlyloo

Merci de m'avoir répondu heyow. Donc la solution est sûr pour le Siam?

----------


## Verlaine

> *Non, un chaton n'a pas pu sortir car il a "mordu" et doit rester en délai "mordeur" 15 jours....*


A sa place, j'en aurais fait autant! Sauf qu'en général l'issue est fatale pour un chat mordeur... ::  Pourra-t'il être sauvé quand même?

----------


## Lady92

Du coup ca veut dire qu ils sont 4 a ne pas etre sortis?  (les 3 non reserves + 1 reserve qui a mordu) c est ca? ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*J'ai pointé après avoir enlevé 30 euros de TROCA et 30 euros de Vhak destinés au numéro 23
420 euros au lieu de 480 euros


RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

110€ (TROCA) dont 40€ pour la 4  avec reçu
10€ (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10€ (gueguee) avec reçu
10€ (Muriel P) sans reçu
50€ (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50€ (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40€ (Rinou) pour les urgences avec reçu
20€ (CathyMini) avec reçu
20€ (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20€ (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40€ (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
30€ (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu


TOTAL: 420 €

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?  *

----------


## siam4ever

> Merci de m'avoir répondu heyow. Donc la solution est sûr pour le Siam?


ns esperons qu'elle est sûre Dajlyloo... Heyow as tu eu des news de leur sortie ? je vais appeler Tara qui recuperait la noire à 13h

----------


## heyow

Edit : c'est bon, elle m'a appelé de Plaisir, elle part.

----------


## PussySybelle

le siam a été pris en charge par Gaston qui devrait le diriger sur Meudon pour Heyow qui j'espére a bien le lieu de rv 

Tara a bien vu le siam qui a le coryza 

Merci Dajlyloo


je suis de sossiamois heyow préviens nous lorsqu'il est bien arrivé ce loulou Tu as mon mail

----------


## dajlyloo

Merci pour les infos Pussy. 
On attend sagement des nouvelles du loulou sur sossiamois alors!
J'espère que les autres vont vite trouver une solution et sortir de là...

----------


## Calymone

Oui, j'ai zappé de vous dire, la fourrière m'a appeler pour me dire qu'il avait un coryza le siam .....

----------


## Rinou

> A sa place, j'en aurais fait autant! Sauf qu'en général l'issue est fatale pour un chat mordeur...[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Corinne/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG] Pourra-t'il être sauvé quand même?


J'ai effectivement demandé s'il allait être euthanasié et il m'a été répondu que non.
Il paraît qu'ils sont dans l'obligation de le garder 15 j en cas de morsure. Pourvu qu'il ne soit pas classé en tant que sauvage entre temps car on sait ce que ça signifie ...
Tite puce, elle semblait terrifiée tout au fond de sa cage ... :: 
L'autre bébé (*11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*, qui était avec son frère, "arrêté" avant sa sortie, était très mal en point. Ça fait 2 jours qu'il ne mange plus, a vomit ce matin et a eu la diarrhée sur place et pendant le co-voiturage.
Cyrano l'a donc conduit directement chez le véto au lieu qu'il aille chez sa FA. Jai très peur pour ce petit bout (qui, à mon avis, na même pas 3 mois). :: 
La minette *1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive* a été cataloguée caractérielle car elle vient frotter sa tête contre la main puis niaque (elle ma eu la coquine :: ). Mais la personne que jai rencontrée pense que cest dû uniquement à son enfermement.
Sur demande de Mistigrette, Cyrano la également conduite chez le véto pour sa stérilisation afin de pouvoir la sortir de cage le plus rapidement possible.
Enfin, la *4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive -* *En fin de coryza* est une petite puce adorable qui est partie, comme prévu à Plaisir. ::

----------


## mistigrette

je viens de récupérer lisou, ex num 1, chez D où elle a été stérilisée et a eu son rappel de vaccin. hé oui, elle était en fourrière AU MOINS depuis le 20 décembre  :: , date de la primo-vaccination. il y avait de quoi péter un câble  :: .
je n'ai pas eu le cur à la REmettre en cage pour la 40aine, alors elle est chez moi dans une pièce. mon mari ne le sait pas encore  :: . elle n'est pas bien réveillée mais j'ai pu la caresser. à suivre...

les 3 autres sortis mercredi matin sont en liberté dans l'infirmerie de la maison des mistigris. leur stéril est prévue mardi. ils sont en pleine forme.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Rinou
Apres verification sur les registres, c'est finalement le N°12 qui est sorti et est mal en point chez le véto. Celui resté en fourriere parcequ il aurait mordu, est donc le pauvre petit N°11 qui a déjà perdu son frere euthanasié avec lequel il était en cage. ::

----------


## Rinou

Oh mince !
Alors si jamais elle a chopé le virus de son frère elle ne ressortira pas ... ::

----------


## SarahC

Le Siam a bien été déposé puisque grâce à notre organisation il a pu aller ds sa FA, FA dont j'ai eu enfin l'adresse hier à 21h en l'appelant. Qd nous organisons quelque chose ici rien n'est négligé et tout le monde a les coordonnées de tout le monde, et tout le monde a été informé la veille. Par moi. Comme quasi tous les autres intervenants pour les autres chats. Merci encore à toutes les personnes qui acceptent de sacrifier qq heures pr amener les chats à bon port, jusque devant le pallier, et qui se font des trajets de plus de 100km aller retour sans rien demander. Ce ne sont "que" des gens comme vous TOUS et moi-même. C'est rare et honorable et ils méritent d'etre salués pour faire aboutir ces SOS. Les dons les enclenchent ou soutiennent, les FA les rendent matériellement réalisables, les assocs les valident, mais au final qd seuls 4 ou 5 pelés et moi-même doivent mettre en place l'ensemble de la logistique du dernier vendredi soir complet que j'aurai passé à "SarahC 24h/24h, pour vous servir", ça mérite encore un chapeau bas. Car qd on a tout SAUF UN SEUL élément de la chaine, rien n'est possible et tout s'effondre. Merci aux personnes qui ont posté les dernières news des chats sortis. On attend de bonnes nouvelles et des photos avec impatience. Bon we à toutes les personnes impliquées dans ce SOS, y compris celle ayant apporté leur soutien moral, ça AUSSI ça compte. A bientôt. Semaine pro on m'oublie en revanche, mes résolutions n'ont pas pu etre respectées. Je rattraperai tout le temps perdu pendue au tel autrement. Ces chats sont les chats de tout le monde et de personne à la fois, pas les miens, pas ma responsabilité seule. Et tout le monde peut participer, car rien ne se fait par magie ou juste en attendant que cela se passe. Nous avons TOUS UN RÔLE A JOUER, NOUS AVONS TOUS LA MÊME VALEUR, SIMOLEMENT CE RÔLE N'INTERVIRNT PAS AU MÊME MOMENT. Sur ce... A la prochaine.

----------


## tara60

Bon, petites nouvelles de la 28 qui s'appelera peut être....Zoé, on verra lorsque l'on aura vraiment fait connaissance  :: 
Alors Damoiselle n'a pas du tout aimer ma salle de bain, peut être encore trop l'odeur de javel d'hier soir ??? je lui poserais la question un autre jour 

Donc 1 heure après l'installation, gros "boum" dans la sdb, j'ouvre doucement la porte, personne, j'entre en ouvrant plus grand et là, Damoiselle me file entre les jambes et se réfugient dans la salle de jeux/dodo (chambre d'ami) qui est à coté et dans un placard. J'ai essayé de l'approcher mais grognements donc j'ai "virer" les autres chats et je l'ai enfermée.
Là, elle ne grogne plus et en lui offrant de la nourriture (qu'elle n'a pas encore touchée) j'ai pu la toucher du doigt.... ceux sont mes 2 craintifs qui n'apprecient pas car c'est leur pièce refuge mais bon....à suivre...... :: 

et très contente d'avoir rencontré et mis un visage sur des pseudos très sympathiques , les 150 km en valaient le coup  :Smile:

----------


## banzai

> J'ai effectivement demandé s'il allait être euthanasié et il m'a été répondu que non.
> Il paraît qu'ils sont dans l'obligation de le garder 15 j en cas de morsure. Pourvu qu'il ne soit pas classé en tant que sauvage entre temps car on sait ce que ça signifie ...
> Tite puce, elle semblait terrifiée tout au fond de sa cage .t'inquiète si c'est le cas , je postule pour F.A ce qui me fait plutot peur c'est les 15 toute seule et peut-etre contaminé ça va pas le faire "y a un moyen de faire rapide " ou c'est ded car morsure = quarantaine rage c'est ça car si elle est là depuis X temps  bof!!!!*11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide c'est celle là ? LA VILAINE FIFILLE ??*
> L'autre bébé (*11) femelle brun tabby blanc 4 mois timide*, qui était avec son frère, "arrêté" avant sa sortie, était très mal en point. Ça fait 2 jours qu'il ne mange plus, a vomit ce matin et a eu la diarrhée sur place et pendant le co-voiturage.
> Cyrano l'a donc conduit directement chez le véto au lieu qu'il aille chez sa FA. Jai très peur pour ce petit bout (qui, à mon avis, na même pas 3 mois).
> ça va allé avec médocs,stress ,dc du frère , malade surement calici !!!!! y a pas tant de cas " typhus "m'a toujours dit mon véto et j'en ai pas eu dans mes 34 ans de P.A cela arrive mais rarement ou mal diagnostiqué
> La minette *1) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive* a été cataloguée caractérielle car elle vient frotter sa tête contre la main puis niaque (elle ma eu la coquine). Mais la personne que jai rencontrée pense que cest dû uniquement à son enfermement.
> Sur demande de Mistigrette, Cyrano la également conduite chez le véto pour sa stérilisation afin de pouvoir la sortir de cage le plus rapidement possible.
> tiens ont dirait le clone de maija ,merçi misti et cyrano ,le temps fera les choses moi aussi je suis caractérielle
> Enfin, la *4) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive -* *En fin de coryza* est une petite puce adorable qui est partie, comme prévu à Plaisir.


cool

----------


## SarahC

> Bon, petites nouvelles de la 28 qui s'appelera peut être....Zoé, on verra lorsque l'on aura vraiment fait connaissance 
> Alors Damoiselle n'a pas du tout aimer ma salle de bain, peut être encore trop l'odeur de javel d'hier soir ??? je lui poserais la question un autre jour 
> 
> Donc 1 heure après l'installation, gros "boum" dans la sdb, j'ouvre doucement la porte, personne, j'entre en ouvrant plus grand et là, Damoiselle me file entre les jambes et se réfugient dans la salle de jeux/dodo (chambre d'ami) qui est à coté et dans un placard. J'ai essayé de l'approcher mais grognements donc j'ai "virer" les autres chats et je l'ai enfermée.
> Là, elle ne grogne plus et en lui offrant de la nourriture (qu'elle n'a pas encore touchée) j'ai pu la toucher du doigt.... ceux sont mes 2 craintifs qui n'apprecient pas car c'est leur pièce refuge mais bon....à suivre......
> 
> et très contente d'avoir rencontré et mis un visage sur des pseudos très sympathiques , les 150 km en valaient le coup


Merci à toi pr le co-voit, et oui, c'est sympa de poser des visages sur les pseudos, d'une manière différente c'est aussi agréable que de poser des bouilles sur les numéros.  ::

----------


## siam4ever

Siam LeChat va bien il a mangé bu et s'est réfugié ds le "chateau fort" que Maxime lui a construit pour qu'il se sente protégé.

----------


## SarahC

Parfait. On attend avec impatience des photos du château fort!  :: 

Pour le petit hospi qui devait aller chez sa FA et qui ne l'a pu au vu de son état de santé moyen moyen ce matin, un SMS "Elle ne va pas trop mal, elle est plus réactive ce matin".

Si les co-voitureurs ont fait des photos, nous sommes preneurs, car elles font tjs chaud au coeur après ces semaines difficiles.

Idem pour les FA qui passeraient par là. Merci!

----------


## mistigrette

groumy sorti mercredi 18/1, ex num 7.
gros nounours adorable mais qui n'aime pas les flashs  :Smile:  :

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est-ce que les 2 petits loups sont arrivés à bon port ?

----------


## Rinou

> Pour le petit hospi qui devait aller chez sa FA et qui ne l'a pu au vu de son état de santé moyen moyen ce matin, un SMS "Elle ne va pas trop mal, elle est plus réactive ce matin".
> 
> Si les co-voitureurs ont fait des photos, nous sommes preneurs, car elles font tjs chaud au coeur après ces semaines difficiles.



Non, désolée, je n'ai pas pris de photos car j'étais à la bourre (je suis restée 1h à la fourrière ce qui n'était pas prévu).
Au point relais, je ne l'ai pas fait non plus car la petite puce était vraiment mal alors je n'avais pas envie de l'embêter avec ça.
Par contre j'ai pris le siam dans sa boîte. :: 
Je suis bien contente qu'il y ait un mieux pour le bébé, pourvu que ça dure ...

----------


## mistigrette

gibus (ex num 9), sorti le mercredi 18/1 aussi. c'est un jeune chat joueur et câlin :

----------


## mistigrette

et la petite léna, toute en rondeur, ex num 8. elle a du mal à quitter son dodo moelleux :

----------


## SarahC

> Est-ce que les 2 petits loups sont arrivés à bon port ?


Oui, en tout cas ils sont tous sortis en même temps. Et RAS les concernant.

----------


## SarahC

::  pour ces chouettes photos Mistigrette!

----------


## SarahC

> Non, désolée, je n'ai pas pris de photos car j'étais à la bourre (je suis restée 1h à la fourrière ce qui n'était pas prévu).
> Au point relais, je ne l'ai pas fait non plus car la petite puce était vraiment mal alors je n'avais pas envie de l'embêter avec ça.
> Par contre j'ai pris le siam dans sa boîte.
> Je suis bien contente qu'il y ait un mieux pour le bébé, pourvu que ça dure ...


Mais postEEE, POSTE!!! Même si chacune en a pris un en photo, on va reconstituer le puzzle!  ::

----------


## Rinou

Ils sont tous magnifiques ! ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Oui, en tout cas ils sont tous sortis en même temps. Et RAS les concernant.



Super merci

----------


## Rinou

> Mais postEEE, POSTE!!! Même si chacune en a pris un en photo, on va reconstituer le puzzle!


Alors si t'insites, les voilà  :: :

----------


## mistigrette

voilà lisou, ex num 1. vous ne verrez pas ses yeux car elle dort paisiblement et profondément. elle doit récupérer de son mois (au minimum) de stress  ::  :

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour ces dernières photos!

----------


## cyrano

> Est-ce que les 2 petits loups sont arrivés à bon port ?


oui oui ils sont installés bien au chaud avec ce qu'il faut dans leur gamelle....

j'avais dans l'idée de faire un changement par erreur bien sur de ton timidou contre ma furie noire mais après très courte réflexion ils sont aussi peu aimable l'un que l'autre lol, donc je garde ma furie hihihi!!!!!  pour le tout chtiot  il est trop mimi et je lui est fait des gros câlins  :: 

et ce soir je suis allée faire des poupouilles à la petite hospitalisée que je trouve en meilleurs forme que ce matin à l'arrivée à Villemomble!! demain matin je retournerai la voir et je ferai des photos de la miss

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ok lol. merci pour les nouvelles......j ai hate de voir leur bouille et je pense que absolute74 aussi.

----------


## Absolut74

Merci des nouvelles  :Smile:  Alors il y a bien une petite femelle et le plus grand est bien un mâle ?
J'attends avec impatience les photos ! ^^

----------


## chatperlipopette

Normalement c est ca oui.

----------


## cyrano

> Merci des nouvelles  Alors il y a bien une petite femelle et le plus grand est bien un mâle ?
> J'attends avec impatience les photos ! ^^


euhhhhhhhhhhhh vu le sympathique échange que nous avons eu tout à l'heure je vous dis tout de suite que je ne me suis pas encore permise de lui mettre la main au panier afin de vérifier les dires de la fourrière.....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben alors.........je t'ai connu plus téméraire que ça  ::

----------


## Absolut74

> euhhhhhhhhhhhh vu le sympathique échange que nous avons eu tout à l'heure je vous dis tout de suite que je ne me suis pas encore permise de lui mettre la main au panier afin de vérifier les dires de la fourrière.....


Ha... xD C'est tendu ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

1er jour.....comprehensible.

----------


## cyrano

oui je suis sure que demain, il va me sauter sur les genoux pour un câlin ( on peut rêver....)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon ben on compte sur toi pour qu il y arrive......bon courage hein !

----------


## siam4ever

merci à la photographe pour les photos de Siam LeChat qui etaient attendues avec impatience par les membres de ssst

----------


## Muriel P

Merci à toutes (et tous) pour toutes ces belles sorties !  ::  Encore une fois, les photos ne nous révèlent que des beautés, des chats magnifiques et les FA témoignent dans la plupart des cas que ce sont en plus des amours ! Les plus craintifs le deviendront certainement un jour, mais il leur faudra du temps (courage à toi cyrano !!!) 
Alors, ça devrait encourager de nouvelles FA, les aider à se lancer ! Il y a encore 3 chats sur le carreaux, et la nouvelle liste qui va tomber mardi, comme TOUTES les semaines  :: 
La récompense c'est ça, de voir toutes ces belles photos ! Bravo à toutes !! Je croise les doigts pour ceux qui sont malades, j'espère que tout ira bien pour eux ! 
On attend de voir les bouilles de tous ces loulous avec impatience, alors encore merci pour les photos, c'est un régal !

----------


## Rinou

Petite question pratique : les co-voitureuses seraient-elles intéressées par l'achat d'alèses jetables à mettre dans les caisses de transport ?
J'ai fait une recherche sur le net et je pense que les meilleures sont celles avec gel. Ainsi, les petits loups resteraient au sec en cas de problème (ils peuvent passer des heures en box) et on n'aurait pas de coussin ou serviette à laver et désinfecter ensuite.
Les moins chères que j'ai trouvées sont à 9,95  les 50 (dim 60 x 40 cm) avec les frais de port offerts si la commande dépasse 95 . Ça reviendrait donc à 20 cents l'alèse.
Y-aurait-il des amateurs ?  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

un peu d'humour ....
(Avec number 2 et 3) :: 
ils vont bien mais visite véto contrôle semaine prochaine.
merci à steph (pdte asso) qui a déjà trouvé la fald pr la miss.
pr lui, ce sera plus diffcile car il est tt de même assez craintif.
Affaire à suivre...  :Smile:

----------


## banzai

attends un peu , après enlève le dessus de la caisse ,il s'habituera d'élargir son " cocon " tranquillement

----------


## dajlyloo

Merci pour les photos!! Ils sont magnifique!
Quel bonheur de les voir heureux et plus serein.

----------


## tara60

> Petite question pratique : les co-voitureuses seraient-elles intéressées par l'achat d'alaises jetables à mettre dans les caisses de transport ?
> J'ai fait une recherche sur le net et je pense que les meilleures sont celles avec gel. Ainsi, les petits loups resteraient au sec en cas de problème (ils peuvent passer des heures en box) et on n'aurait pas de coussin ou serviette à laver et désinfecter ensuite.
> Les moins chères que j'ai trouvées sont à 9,95 € les 50 (dim 60 x 40 cm) avec les frais de port offerts si la commande dépasse 95 €. Ça reviendrait donc à 20 cents l'alaise.
> Y-aurait-il des amateurs ?


Ben moi j'en prendrai bien 1 lot car ma véto me pique toujours mes serviettes sans me les rendre!!!!

----------


## mistigrette

nouvelles de lisou (ex num 1)  :: .
je ne l'ai pas entendue de la nuit. ce matin, elle était réinstallée dans la caisse de transport de rinou munie d'un bon coussin, étalée de tout son long, bien détendue. petites caresses timides sur le front, je me méfie  :: , et 1ers ronrons  :: .

----------


## tara60

quelle chance, déjà des ronrons  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

> attends un peu , après enlève le dessus de la caisse ,il s'habituera d'élargir son " cocon " tranquillement


OK  :: par contre avant, je vais attendre le rdv véto car plus simple de rajouter seulement la grille pr le transport .Sinon ça va être cata....pr le choper. ::

----------


## Mistouflette

merci pour les bonnes nouvelles de ces 3 loulous  ::

----------


## Gaston

Le covoit fut un peu long pour moi partie à 11h de la maison, retour 16h30
Mais heureuse de pouvoir mettre un visage sur les pseudos.

Les cages sont restée à Plaisir sauf celle du Siam que je récupèrerais dans la semaine et que je redéposerais à Plaisir.

Bon dimanche à toutes

----------


## PasBêtes DuTout

> un peu d'humour ....
> (Avec number 2 et 3)
> ils vont bien mais visite véto contrôle semaine prochaine.
> merci à steph (pdte asso) qui a déjà trouvé la fald pr la miss.
> pr lui, ce sera plus diffcile car il est tt de même assez craintif.
> Affaire à suivre...



Aprés le séjour chez Pouetpouet, Haribo chercher une FA expérimenté pour sa socia en RP (77+limitrophes)
le post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=Haribo

Quand a Heidi, une FALD a été trouvée, transfert prévu pour ce samedi (à confirmer)

----------


## banzai

haribo peux pas rester encore un peu chez pouetpouet pour évité  la régression ?
ce serait bien qu'elle le laisse prendre de l'assurance comme cela , le temps du vaccin et un peu après
un mois serait bénéfique après oui vaut mieux changer pour pas qu'il se focalise sur elle

----------


## Rinou

> Ben moi j'en prendrai bien 1 lot car ma véto me pique toujours mes serviettes sans me les rendre!!!!


Tu veux un paquet de 50 alors ?
Y a t'il d'autres personnes intéressées ?
Je pense passer une commande cette semaine.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

RINOU
suis partante aussi pour un paquet de 50 , suis en manque en ce moment. Envoie moi tes coordonnées en mp pour que je t envoie un chèque ou je te les remets en propre dés qu on se recroise.
Juste pour info, ta boite devait rester chez le veterinaire et Cyrano devait me la recuperer (on vient de se voir pour un covoit vers la gare de Lyon) mais il semble que Mistigrette l ai reprise avec elle.Si tu es embetée n hesites pas à garder "en otage" les 2 caisses desinfectées que tu recuperes à Ozoir.

----------


## Absolut74

Cyrano : Peux-tu mettre des photos des deux petits noirs stp ? Merci  :Smile:

----------


## heyow

Salut,
Ben déjà, merci à SarahC pour l'organisation et les conseils, et Gaston pour le transport, et les conseils aussi.
Le chat oscille entre sous le lit et sa cabane-bunker. Il est calme, j'ai l'impression qu'il récupère.
Il m'a fait un bon gros pipi sur un pantalon en train de sécher, j'espère qu'il va rapidement comprendre le concept de litière.
Voilà une photo et une vidéo :


Vidéo

Je continuerai à donner des nouvelles ici :
http://www.sossiamoissanstoit.com/t2...-fa-chez-heyow

----------


## pouetpouet

> haribo peux pas rester encore un peu chez pouetpouet pour évité la régression ?
> ce serait bien qu'elle le laisse prendre de l'assurance comme cela , le temps du vaccin et un peu après
> un mois serait bénéfique après oui vaut mieux changer pour pas qu'il se focalise sur elle


On a vu avec steph, je pourrais le garder 3 semaines et demi soit jusqu'au 11/02.
mais on préfère laisser l'appel pr le 04/05 fev car steph sait bien que pr la gestion (visite,formulaire FA, covoit etc ) ça déborde tjs.
biz

----------


## Heliums

> Si les co-voitureurs ont fait des photos, nous sommes preneurs, car elles font tjs chaud au coeur après ces semaines difficiles.


Pfff ! week-end super chaud qui se termine déjà ; désolée pour les photos, j'ai fait comme j'ai pu pour coller un bout de co-voit entre deux rendez-vous ; j'ai tenté de faire des photos à la fourrière (qui était super tranquile, heureusement) mais quand j'ai vu que je commencais à me mélanger les pinceaux, j'ai préféré assurer côté qui est à qui ! Merci à Cyrano qui a pu faire le relai à Chelles et pardon aux autres co-voitureuses qui ont patienté à Villemomble (Non, Cyrano, je ne me suis pas trompée pour la tienne ; j'ai bien repéré le petit bouchon adorable à son côté esprit frappeur !)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci helliums pour la sortie et une partie du co voit et merci a cyrano pour l autre partie et la garde temporaire.

----------


## Verlaine

> Petite question pratique : les co-voitureuses seraient-elles intéressées par l'achat d'alèses jetables à mettre dans les caisses de transport ?
> J'ai fait une recherche sur le net et je pense que les meilleures sont celles avec gel. Ainsi, les petits loups resteraient au sec en cas de problème (ils peuvent passer des heures en box) et on n'aurait pas de coussin ou serviette à laver et désinfecter ensuite.
> Les moins chères que j'ai trouvées sont à 9,95  les 50 (dim 60 x 40 cm) avec les frais de port offerts si la commande dépasse 95 . Ça reviendrait donc à 20 cents l'alèse.
> Y-aurait-il des amateurs ?





> Ben moi j'en prendrai bien 1 lot car ma véto me pique toujours mes serviettes sans me les rendre!!!!





> RINOU
> suis partante aussi pour un paquet de 50 , suis en manque en ce moment. Envoie moi tes coordonnées en mp pour que je t envoie un chèque ou je te les remets en propre dés qu on se recroise.


Les filles, il m'en reste dont je n'ai aucune utilité et que je peux vous donner, mais je ne sais pas combien en tout. J'en commandais avant chez un fournisseur et je vais chercher dans mes classeurs pour le retrouver (ça date vraiment) et connaître ses tarifs actuels. Puisque je peux avoir des prix de gros, autant vous en faire profiter. N'hésitez pas à me MP si ma réponse tarde, je suis submergée de boulot!  ::

----------


## Rinou

Merci Verlaine !
Alors j'attends ta réponse avant de passer commande. :Smile:

----------


## Ibis

J'avais fait une proposition de don pour la n°1.
Quand faut-il envoyer l'argent et à qui ?

----------


## Rinou

C'est Mistigrette qui l'a prise (école du chat de Villeparisis).

----------


## banzai

a-t-on des news de la petite en fourrière " délai mordeuse ? 
l'autre petit va mieux ?
NICKEL POUETPOUET

----------


## TROCA

On comprend que la petite 11 ait pu mordre la main qui venait la chercher ; elle ne fait plus confiance ; elle a vu son copain de cage le 10 partir vers la mort. Si elle survit il lui faudra du temps pour reprendre confiance à la pitchoune ! Pauvre petit coeur qui ne comprend pas pourquoi elle se retrouve là dans cet endroit qui sent la mort . Il faut vraiment qu'elle s'en sorte petite puce ! Nous voulons la connaitre et lui montrer que tous les humains ne sont pas comme ceux qu'elle a rencontrés.

----------


## SarahC

> Pièce jointe 21047
> un peu d'humour ....
> (Avec number 2 et 3)
> ils vont bien mais visite véto contrôle semaine prochaine.
> merci à steph (pdte asso) qui a déjà trouvé la fald pr la miss.
> pr lui, ce sera plus diffcile car il est tt de même assez craintif.
> Affaire à suivre...


Ils finissent leur quarantaine ensemble tout de même, car j'ai cru voir passer des appels FB pour lui, seul? C'est pr après?

----------


## SarahC

> a-t-on des news de la petite en fourrière " délai mordeuse ? 
> l'autre petit va mieux ?
> NICKEL POUETPOUET


Le délai mordeur c 15 jours, dc avt on aura rien.

----------


## SarahC

> J'avais fait une proposition de don pour la n°1.
> Quand faut-il envoyer l'argent et à qui ?


Quand une bonne âme (moi) aura le temps de pointer les dons, càd après ma pause jusqu'à mardi.

Mais ceci dit, comme là, il y a des dons ciblés, si qqn veut les pointer pr moi, ce sera parfait.

Ibis, vous pouvez d'ores et déjà contacter Mistigrette en MP dans ce sens.  ::

----------


## Rinou

Normalement ce délai est fait pour voir si l'animal est porteur d'une maladie (style rage), mais là j'imagine que ça fait déjà un mois que le petit est sur place alors ils auraient quand-même pu se dispenser de ce délai supplémentaire.

----------


## Muriel P

> Normalement ce délai est fait pour voir si l'animal est porteur d'une maladie (style rage), mais là j'imagine que ça fait déjà un mois que le petit est sur place alors ils auraient quand-même pu se dispenser de ce délai supplémentaire.


Tout à fait d'accord, c'est abusé, si elle avait la rage ou autre, ils le sauraient, pauvre louloute  ::

----------


## banzai

Envoyé par *Rinou*  
J'ai effectivement demandé s'il allait être euthanasié et il m'a été répondu que non.
Il paraît qu'ils sont dans l'obligation de le garder 15 j en cas de morsure. Pourvu qu'il ne soit pas classé en tant que sauvage entre temps car on sait ce que ça signifie ...
Tite puce, elle semblait terrifiée tout au fond de sa cage .t'inquiète si c'est le cas , je postule pour F.A ce qui me fait plutot peur c'est les 15 toute seule et peut-etre contaminé ça va pas le faire "y a un moyen de faire rapide " ou c'est ded car morsure = quarantaine rage c'est ça car si elle est là depuis X temps bof!!!!

C'EST CE QUE J'AVAIS REPONDU "ce qui m'inquiète !! est-elle bien portante ou malade comme sa soeur " qui est chez misti je crois , son frère est dcd car 15 j c'est lourd et dangereux

----------


## Rinou

Elle ne semblait pas malade quand je l'ai vu, mais dans un tel contexte, tout peut arriver. :: 
Il faudrait peut-être que l'asso qui l'avait réservée confirme cette réservation (des fois qu'ils pensent que l'asso en a pris un autre à la place).

Et le chaton hospitalisé, comment va-t'il ?

----------


## banzai

c'est la petite de 4 mois c'est ça ?

----------


## pouetpouet

> Ils finissent leur quarantaine ensemble tout de même, car j'ai cru voir passer des appels FB pour lui, seul? C'est pr après?


non, après rdv véto (rappel vaccins..)mercredi, elle rejoindra sans soucis sa fald samedi car celle-ci n'a pas de chats, la stérilisation sera faite ensuite.
cela lui fera 1 semaine et demi de quarantaine.

De plus, pr être franche, je ne crois pas trop au concept frère et soeur, ils sont totalement différents.
Lui, c'est vraiment du gros craintif.Elle, elle, elle était caline dans les 5 minutes! 
Peut-être venaient -ils du même endroit, mais c'est tout.

Je ne peux pas du tout l'approcher.il a même défoncé la caisse de Monique.
et monsieur est quand même balaise.(2,5 ans en fait).
Les séparer rapidement évitera aussi le soucis "baby", on ne sait jamais...

Je pense qu'ils ne s'apportent pas plus que ça, elle, elle l'ignore totalement et lui aussi.
Et de ttes façons,je n'aurais pas pu garder 2 chats 3 semaines et demi dans une sdb.
Le départ anticipé de HEIDI me permet de prolonger le délai d'HARIBO. (n'oublions pas que j'ai un mari  ::  qui doit supporter)
et le rdv véto viendra confirmer, mais elle me semble en parfaite santé.
Et comme dit, même si soucis ensuite, la fald n'a pas de chats.

il n'est pas malheureux : la pièce est chauffée, il a à manger, à boire....
On le laisse tranquille.
je ne prends jamais des craintifs car je n'y suis pas habituée et surtout des horaires trop chargés.
là, forcément je fais avec.  :: 

Quant à la miss, elle recherche bcp plus le contact humain que félin.
Pr lui, après la visite véto, je pourrais progressivement retirer le dessus de sa caisse (cf banzai) et je demanderais de ttes façons des conseils via l'asso sur site.
biz BIZ

----------


## pouetpouet

Je rajoute que lui aussi a son rdv véto mercredi ce qui nous permettra d'y voir plus clair sur sa santé. Je trouve ses yeux un peu sales, important ou non, on le saura.
Et tout le reste peut-être non visible.BIZ

----------


## SarahC

> Normalement ce délai est fait pour voir si l'animal est porteur d'une maladie (style rage), mais là j'imagine que ça fait déjà un mois que le petit est sur place alors ils auraient quand-même pu se dispenser de ce délai supplémentaire.


Rien à voir. Le point de départ est le jour de la morsure.

----------


## SarahC

> Elle ne semblait pas malade quand je l'ai vu, mais dans un tel contexte, tout peut arriver.
> Il faudrait peut-être que l'asso qui l'avait réservée confirme cette réservation (des fois qu'ils pensent que l'asso en a pris un autre à la place).
> 
> Et le chaton hospitalisé, comment va-t'il ?


 Il est DEJA réservé sinon il serait déjà mort. Simplement il n'est pas sortant. Et si on le juge "dangereux" il sera euthanasié... Pr le petit l'assoc ou la FA nous diront.

----------


## boxer75019

coucou banzai, la FA des 2 chatons dont celui qui a mordu c'est moi, j'ai pas de nouvelles du petit hospitalisé, j'ai appelé babe 2 fois hier et pas de réponse j'espère que déjà elle, elle va bien car ce n'est pas son genre de ne pas rappeler, je vous tiens au courant si d'autres nouvelles.

Bonne journée

----------


## SarahC

> coucou banzai, la FA des 2 chatons dont celui qui a mordu c'est moi, j'ai pas de nouvelles du petit hospitalisé, j'ai appelé babe 2 fois hier et pas de réponse j'espère que déjà elle, elle va bien car ce n'est pas son genre de ne pas rappeler, je vous tiens au courant si d'autres nouvelles.
> Bonne journée


Je suppose que tu peux appeler le véto car ce doit être le Dr D.

----------


## boxer75019

Merci sarah, je viens d'appeler le véto, la petite ne mange toujours pas,il la gave, mais son état est stable, je dois rappeler demain car ayant été asv pendant 5 ans, j'ai proposé de la faire sortir et de faire une hospitalisation à domicile.

Bon je suis contente elle est toujours de ce monde

----------


## mistigrette

> Envoyé par *Rinou*  
> J'ai effectivement demandé s'il allait être euthanasié et il m'a été répondu que non.
> Il paraît qu'ils sont dans l'obligation de le garder 15 j en cas de morsure. Pourvu qu'il ne soit pas classé en tant que sauvage entre temps car on sait ce que ça signifie ...
> Tite puce, elle semblait terrifiée tout au fond de sa cage .t'inquiète si c'est le cas , je postule pour F.A ce qui me fait plutot peur c'est les 15 toute seule et peut-etre contaminé ça va pas le faire "y a un moyen de faire rapide " ou c'est ded car morsure = quarantaine rage c'est ça car si elle est là depuis X temps bof!!!!
> 
> C'EST CE QUE J'AVAIS REPONDU "ce qui m'inquiète !! est-elle bien portante ou malade comme sa soeur " *qui est chez misti je crois* , son frère est dcd car 15 j c'est lourd et dangereux


quel soeur qui est chez misti (si misti, c'est mistigrette) ??

----------


## SarahC

Je ne crois pas, non.
Et ce que l'on dit sur place...
On a l'habitude...
Qui veut noyer son chien l'accuse de rage....
C'est ainsi qu'ils ont, rappelez vous pr le BB de 3 mois de l'autre endroit "DES" maladies ET ils deviennent sauvages ET dc insoignables...
DC on les "arrête".

----------


## Rinou

> Merci sarah, je viens d'appeler le véto, la petite ne mange toujours pas,il la gave, mais son état est stable, je dois rappeler demain car ayant été asv pendant 5 ans, j'ai proposé de la faire sortir et de faire une hospitalisation à domicile.
> Bon je suis contente elle est toujours de ce monde


Merci pour les nouvelles !
C'est une bonne idée car, si ça tombe, dans un contexte où elle serait moins stressée et câlinée, elle mangerait peut-être toute seule.
Ce n'est qu'un bébé qui a déjà vécu beaucoup de traumatismes dans sa courte vie. Et pour l'instant, il n'y a rien qui peut lui donner envie de se battre.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je vais tenter de faire la répartition des dons.
Si factures, merci de les poster.

Qqn peut m'aider pour me faire un récap de quelle assoc a pris qui?

Nous n'avons "qu'une certaine" somme, je fais au mieux pour essayer de faire en sorte de répondre aux besoins des assocs et aux infos données par les donateurs:

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**

110 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4  avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40 (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
30 (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu


TOTAL: 420 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS:**


**50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu*
_____
*100  pour la 1, Mistigrette, peux tu entrer en contact avec tes donateurs, et vice versa, selon?*

*

110 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4  avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
10 (gueguee) avec reçu
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40 (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
30 (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu


TOTAL: 320 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS:**

**
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu*
_____
*10  pour la 1, Pas Bêtes du Tout, peux tu entrer en contact avec ton donateur, et vice versa, selon?*

*Délivres tu des reçus fiscaux, car pour le moment, je fais avec ce que je peux... Merci.* 

*
**10 (gueguee) avec reçu*
* 110 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4  avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40 (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
30 (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu


TOTAL: 310 

+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu*

*QUI EST EVENTUELLEMENT OK DE FAIRE SANS RECU POUR UNE PARTIE DE SON DON?*

----------


## SarahC

Si j'ai râté un épisode, et s'il reste des photos à poster, go go go!!!

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS:**

**
**30 (lynt) pour la 25 avec reçu*
_____
*30  pour la 25, Cyrano, peux tu entrer en contact avec ton donateur, ou vice versa, selon?*
*+vaccins et rappel pour la n°4 par lorris + rappels de vaccin pour 25 (à tarifs assoc svp) avec reçu
IDEM POUR LORRIS*
*
**10 (gueguee) avec reçu*
* 110 (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4  avec reçu
10 (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
40 (Rinou) pour les urgences avec reçu
20 (CathyMini) avec reçu
20 (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
40 (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible


TOTAL: 280 

*
*QUI EST EVENTUELLEMENT OK DE FAIRE SANS RECU POUR UNE PARTIE DE SON DON?*

----------


## babe78

désolée, j'ai pas les numéros, j'ai sortie une femelle noire ancienne  (4 je pense), j'ai le chaton encore hospitalisé et j'espère récupérer son copain d'infortune dans 15 jours et 3 autres mâles adulte, noir, noir et blanc et brun tabby blanc et j'ai encore eu la "chance" d'avoir un chat fiv non prévu
malheureusement, pas de photos possibles de la personne qui a pris les 4 chats en quarantaine

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS:**

**40  (Mirabelle 94) avec reçu si possible
**10  (gueguee) avec reçu
**40  (Rinou) pour les urgences avec reçu*
*20  (CathyMini) avec reçu*
* 110  (TROCA) dont 40 pour la 4  avec reçu*
_____
*150 , Babe78, peux tu entrer en contact avec ton donateur, ou vice versa, selon?*

*De mémoire, tu as pris un malade, encore hospi, et 4 adultes, ou plus? Désolée, j'ai du mal à suivre. 
*
*70  (TROCA)  avec reçu
10  (Alexiel-chan) avec reçu si possible
20  (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20  (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
Les deux personnes hors Rescue viennent de "moi" ou de "vous"?
Je suis sénile, juste pour savoir qui les contacte? 

TOTAL: 120 

*
*QUI EST EVENTUELLEMENT OK DE FAIRE SANS RECU POUR UNE PARTIE DE SON DON?*

Le pointage n'est pas parfait, mais je tente de faire au mieux en fonction des animaux sortis, des dons à répartir en tentant de faire au plus juste, et en prenant en compte les besoins de reçus, et les chats en soins. Merci de votre compréhension à tous, j'ai le rôle ingrat. Et je ne sais pas encore si j'oublie des chats, c'est possible, je ne sais pas si tout le monde a pu mettre des photos de tout le monde et si gros soins en cours. Ca ne couvrira pas, c'est sûr, ça aidera un peu.... Je suis désolée, je tente de faire au mieux....

Je ne répartis pas tout volontairement, j'attends des infos.

----------


## SarahC

> désolée, j'ai pas les numéros, j'ai sortie une femelle noire ancienne  (4 je pense), j'ai le chaton encore hospitalisé et j'espère récupérer son copain d'infortune dans 15 jours et 3 autres mâles adulte, noir, noir et blanc et brun tabby blanc et j'ai encore eu la "chance" d'avoir un chat fiv non prévu
> malheureusement, pas de photos possibles de la personne qui a pris les 4 chats en quarantaine


Ok merci. Le copain d'infortune aurait été "récupéré par son propriétaire"...
Info reçue par Cyrano cet AM, je pense qu'il faut que tu redemandes confirmation demain.
Pas encore eu le temps de te prévenir.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour ma part j'ai sortit le 20 et 21 sur ce post.....je ne sais pas s'il y a eu des soins voir avec cyrano et pas de photos non plus.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'ai mis "reçu si possible".
Donc c'est pas grave si je n'ai pas de reçu.

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS:**
*
*70  (TROCA)  avec reçu*
_____
*70 , Chatperlipopette, peux tu entrer en contact avec ton donateur, ou vice versa, selon?**
*
*J'attribue aussi:
**20  (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu**
*_____
*20 , à Mistigrette, qui a sorti 4 chats.* *
*
*Je m'occupe de la contacter en privé.


20  (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
La personne hors Rescue vient de "moi" ou de "vous"?
Je suis sénile, juste pour savoir qui les contacte? 

TOTAL: 20 

*
*QUI EST EVENTUELLEMENT OK DE FAIRE SANS RECU POUR UNE PARTIE DE SON DON?*

*Je précise aussi que je sais que plusieurs assocs ont pris plusieurs chats, là, je tente le "un peu pr tout le monde".
Et que je tente de répondre aux donateurs qui demandent des reçus. 

Bien entendu, vous pouvez compléter en lançant vous-même un appel à dons en parallèle si nécessaire, je ne peux que pointer comme je le peux, en fonction de ces éléments là, je peux difficilement faire mieux. 
*

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai mis "reçu si possible".
> Donc c'est pas grave si je n'ai pas de reçu.


Je viens d'éditer, du coup.

Donc comme je ne peux pas faire vraiment autrement, pour les jeunes assocs, je propose, comme Pas Bêtes du tout a eu 10 €, que tes 10 € aillent à Siam4Ever pour les 2 chats qu'elle a sorti, il y a le Siam et la noire, dont je crois que nous n'avons pas encore de photo.

Et encore une fois, je me répète, ce ne sont pas "mes" dons, je tente de faire selon toutes les exigences, doléances, possibilités pour tous....

J'ai bien conscience que 10 € ce n'est pas bcp pour plusieurs chats, mais je prends en compte le paramètre reçus, les soins, le nombre, etc....

Je ne peux pas faire mieux.....

----------


## SarahC

*20 € (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
20 € (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu

Je ne retrouve pas ces donateurs, qqn qui aurait suivi peut m'aider?
*

----------


## lynt

Mon don pour cyrano a été envoyé hier via son option de paiement en ligne.

Pour les contacts, ce sont peut-être ceux de TROCA (à voir quand elle passera par là  :Smile:  ).

----------


## TROCA

> *20  (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu
> 20  (Suzanne C) hors Rescue avec reçu
> 
> Je ne retrouve pas ces donateurs, qqn qui aurait suivi peut m'aider?
> *


Je confirme Sarah, ce sont des collègues, donc le contact c'est moi. Je leur communiquerai les coordonnées des associations (Mistigrette et Chaperlipopette). Elles enverront un chèque mais veulent un reçu. Je leur donnerai toutes les instructions nécessaires pour l'envoi de leur don.
J'ai les coordonnées de Mistigrette mais pas celle de Chatperlipopette.

----------


## lynt

Je pense que ce sera une bonne idée pour la prochaine fois de noter à côté du nom de la personne hors rescue, le contact rescue qui fait le relais. En tous cas tu diras merci à tes collègues pour moi TROCA, c'est vraiment sympa de leur part !  ::

----------


## lynt

Je t'envoie les coordonnées de chatper  :Smile: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci lynt

----------


## SarahC

> Je confirme Sarah, ce sont des collègues, donc le contact c'est moi. Je leur communiquerai les coordonnées des associations (Mistigrette et Chaperlipopette). Elles enverront un chèque mais veulent un reçu. Je leur donnerai toutes les instructions nécessaires pour l'envoi de leur don.
> J'ai les coordonnées de Mistigrette mais pas celle de Chatperlipopette.


J'ai réparti les dons pr Mistigrette, pas encore le reste. Mais s'il n'y a plus rien à pointer, ok, on fait ainsi!

----------


## TROCA

> Je pense que ce sera une bonne idée pour la prochaine fois de noter à côté du nom de la personne hors rescue, le contact rescue qui fait le relais. En tous cas tu diras merci à tes collègues pour moi TROCA, c'est vraiment sympa de leur part !


Excellente idée Lynt cela permettra de ne pas perdre de temps lors de l'attribution des dons.
J'essaie d'intéresser tous ceux que je sais aimer les animaux autour de moi, mais hélas ils ne sont pas assez nombreux. Je suis donc très reconnaissante à ceux qui répondent favorablement. Je remercierai ces 2 collègues de ta part Lynt et je leur ferai voir les résultats de leur don en leur montrant les chats sauvés et en leur communiquant les nouvelles transmises par les FA.

----------


## lynt

*A propos de résultats, je fais appel aux personnes qui auraient un peu de temps à passer pour tous ces chats et ceux qui viendront après. Si vous avez un ordi (sur un tél trop laborieux), que vous savez héberger des photos, les poster, que vous ne détestez pas faire de la navigation internet (et que votre connexion n'est pas trop pourrie), contactez-moi en mp.
*
J'ai un projet de post photos regroupant toutes les photos de sorties de fourrière (il faudra donc reprendre tous les sos et éplucher les pages une par une pour retrouver toutes les photos de ces chats en boîte). Pas un topic blabla pour dire ce que sont devenus les chats (c'est fait sur leur SOS respectif) mais un pour montrer ces chats qui étaient sur les listes, des chats pas des numéros et tous les voir sur un même topic. Le résultat en images.

----------


## gueguee

Mon don est pour babe78 c'est cela?
Si oui, je m'occupe de la contacter an MP pour avoir son adresse  ::

----------


## TROCA

> J'ai un projet de post photos regroupant toutes les photos de sorties de fourrière (il faudra donc reprendre tous les sos et éplucher les pages une par une pour retrouver toutes les photos de ces chats en boîte). Pas un topic blabla pour dire ce que sont devenus les chats (c'est fait sur leur SOS respectif) mais un pour montrer ces chats qui étaient sur les listes, des chats pas des numéros et tous les voir sur un même topic. Le résultat en images.


Super projet Lynt ; je pense puisque nous n'avons plus de photos que cela aiderait les lecteurs qui verraient la petite bouille des chats sortis et de voir l'évolution de leur comportement.

----------


## pouetpouet

2 et 3 sortis sous asso pasbetesdutout ont vu le véto mercredi.
Sous anesthésie pr HARIBO.

Ils sont en parfaite santé!
Haribo a été castré;
Ils ont été primovaccinés, test qui n'avait pas été fait pr lui en fourrière s'est avéré fiv/lev négatif ! (elle, était testée également négatif).
monsieur pèse 4.100 kgs et hormis son mauvais caractère  ::  n'a que quelques puces à son actif.Sera traité sous pipette.

la miss a été également traitée pr gale des oreilles mais sans besoin de traitement longue durée.
BIZ

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les news. 4,1kg, beau pépère  :Smile:

----------


## TROCA

*Pour les 2 contacts TROCA* , qu'en est-il de l'attribution de leurs dons  
 - 20 € *(Annie L hors Rescue)* avec reçu pour* Mistigrette ?* C'est bien cela ?
-  20 € *(Suzanne C) hors Rescue* avec reçu. Déjà attribué, à qui ? 
 Sarah pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur ce point ?

----------


## TROCA

Il est beau le Haribo et en pleine forme. Maintenant qu'il est castré il va falloir surveiller sa ligne au beau matou !
Mignonne aussi la petite noire HEIDI ? Merci Pouet-Pouet de vous bons soins

----------


## SarahC

> *Pour les 2 contacts TROCA* , qu'en est-il de l'attribution de leurs dons  
>  - 20  *(Annie L hors Rescue)* avec reçu pour* Mistigrette ?* C'est bien cela ?
> -  20  *(Suzanne C) hors Rescue* avec reçu. Déjà attribué, à qui ? 
>  Sarah pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur ce point ?





> *J'attribue aussi:
> **20  (Annie L.) hors Rescue avec reçu**
> *_____
> *20 , à Mistigrette, qui a sorti 4 chats.* *
> *
> *Je m'occupe de la contacter en privé.
> 
> 
> RESTE: 
> ...


On fait 20 Mistigrette comme prévu, et pr Suzanne, je propose Chatperlipopette, ainsi, elle aura aussi la stérilisation pour la petite.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est ok pour moi, je suis entrée en contact avec TROCA. Je suis à jour dans tous les sos.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

@ Cyrano : possible d'avoir des photos des petits loulous 20 et 21 ? Je crois que je ne suis pas la seule à languir  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Il y a moi ( ben voui j'aimerai voir leur tête ), Absolute74 qui va les prendre en FA derrière, et leurs donateurs : TROCA et SuzanneC.....et tous ceux qui suivent le post évidemment.

----------


## TROCA

Oui oui des photos

----------


## Rinou

Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles du chaton qui avait été hospitalisé dès sa sortie svp ?

----------


## babe78

*Comportement :Graziela est sortie de fourrière il y a une semaine, elle était hospitalisé depuis, elle va beaucoup mieux, elle est terrorisé mais j'ai réussi à avoir un ronron, elle est censé avoir presque 6 mois alors qu'elle a une taille d'une chatonne d' à peine 3 mois, donc son âge reste à confirmer.

Entente congénères :* chats, chiens,enfants, rongeurs


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## Rinou

> *Comportement :Graziela est sortie de fourrière il y a une semaine, elle était hospitalisé depuis, elle va beaucoup mieux, elle est terrorisé mais j'ai réussi à avoir un ronron, elle est censé avoir presque 6 mois alors qu'elle a une taille d'une chatonne d' à peine 3 mois, donc son âge reste à confirmer.*


Merci babe78 pour les nouvelles. :Smile: 
Je suis d'accord avec toi ! Lorsque j'ai vu cette petite puce, je ne lui donnais pas trois mois non plus.
Je suis bien contente qu'elle aille mieux. Sait-on ce qu'elle a eu exactement ?
Fais-lui plein de caresses de ma part stp. ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

TROCA : bien reçu aujourd'hui, un grand grand merci à toi.

----------


## Rinou

> *Comportement :Graziela est sortie de fourrière il y a une semaine, elle était hospitalisé depuis, elle va beaucoup mieux, elle est terrorisé mais j'ai réussi à avoir un ronron, elle est censé avoir presque 6 mois alors qu'elle a une taille d'une chatonne d' à peine 3 mois, donc son âge reste à confirmer.*


Comment va la petite puce maintenant ?
Est-ce qu'elle reprend du poid ?
Est-elle toujours en cage ou bien peut-elle gambader à présent ? ::

----------


## mistigrette

> nouvelles de lisou (ex num 1) .
> je ne l'ai pas entendue de la nuit. ce matin, elle était réinstallée dans la caisse de transport de rinou munie d'un bon coussin, étalée de tout son long, bien détendue. petites caresses timides sur le front, je me méfie , et 1ers ronrons .


petite lisou (ex num 1) a fini sa 40aine et est en liberté dans la maison. elle grogne sur les chats et la chienne mais sans plus d'agressivité.
elle est très joueuse, se fait des délires en enchainant les courses et les montées/descentes d'escaliers. elle a besoin de se dépenser.
elle ne donne pratiquement plus de baffes ou seulement pour jouer.
elle se laisse caresser mais ça n'est pas sa priorité. pour l'instant, elle évacue son trop plein d'énergie  ::

----------


## Rinou

Aaaaah, c'est donc bien l'enfemement qui la rendait "caractérielle" cette petite nénette !
Merci pour les nouvelles Mistigrette. :Smile:

----------


## mistigrette

> Aaaaah, c'est donc bien l'enfemement qui la rendait "caractérielle" cette petite nénette !
> Merci pour les nouvelles Mistigrette.


oui, je crois que c'est un grand chaton et elle devenait folle d'être enfermée.c
cette puce a connu la vie en famille, elle n'est pas effrayée et surprise par les bruits de la maison.

----------


## SarahC

> petite lisou (ex num 1) a fini sa 40aine et est en liberté dans la maison. elle grogne sur les chats et la chienne mais sans plus d'agressivité.
> elle est très joueuse, se fait des délires en enchainant les courses et les montées/descentes d'escaliers. elle a besoin de se dépenser.
> elle ne donne pratiquement plus de baffes ou seulement pour jouer.
> elle se laisse caresser mais ça n'est pas sa priorité. pour l'instant, elle évacue son trop plein d'énergie


Ah super!!!! Merci!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Comment va la petite puce maintenant ?
> Est-ce qu'elle reprend du poid ?
> Est-elle toujours en cage ou bien peut-elle gambader à présent ?


Je ne sais si Babe est sur le net, la FA est Boxer, à voir, dc, av elle.

----------


## Rinou

OK alors je lui envoie un MP.

----------


## Rinou

Je n'ai aucun retour concernant l'état de santé du chaton. :: *
Quelqu'un pourrait-il nous donner des nouvelles svp ? ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voici des nouvelles datant du 1er Février concernant la petite Graziela qui est chez Boxer :




> La petite choupette a eu sa visite de la gentille vétérinaire, résultat,  elle a bien ses  6 mois mais pèse 900 grs, donc si elle arrive à se  sortir de ce satané virus, ce sera un mini chat, elle est sous  traitement antibiotique pendant 3 semaines, elle mange très peu et elle  est toujours sous bouillotte.

----------


## Rinou

Ben mince alors !
6 mois et 900 g !!!
P'tite nénette, j'espère qu'elle va se battre pour s'en sortir maintenant. ::

----------


## mistigrette

> *RECAP DES DONS:**
> **50 (Ibis) pour n°1 avec reçu
> 50 (pistache69) pour n°1 sans reçu*
> _____
> *100  pour la 1, Mistigrette, peux tu entrer en contact avec tes donateurs, et vice versa, selon?*


bien reçu pistache69 et un chèque de 50 euros sans pseudo (de béatrice à charenton le pont 94, Ibis ?)
merci beaucoup à vous 2  :: .
petite lisou va bien, joue toujours beaucoup, griffe aussi  ::  et est de plus en plus intéressée par les autres moustachus lorsqu'ils font les fous. elle grogne beaucoup moins après eux.
je me suis levée cette nuit et elle était étalée de tout son long sur le canapé du bureau  :: . lorsque je lui parle, elle se roule sur le dos.

----------


## pistache69

merci pour ces nouvelles. Elle prend ses aises la minette, suis contente pour elle

----------


## Alicelovespets

C'est génial tous ces progrès !!! Merci !!

----------


## lynt

Voilà la bien nommée "furie noire" (nommée Alice par ma fille mais ici on l'appelle plutôt "Tounoir" en attendant d'avoir un vrai nom à lui donner) sortie par cyrano in extremis :

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive**
Urgent car craintive et "noire" 
*
On peut dire que cette minette a une bonne étoile pour avoir réussi à sortir de la fourrière vivante, aussi noire et craintive.

Les photos sont moches, mon appareil s'entête à faire le focus sur les barreaux de la cage et le flash n'aime pas les barreaux, du coup sans c'est flou... Bref. Un aperçu de la beauté noire, moitié lion, moitié renard, de petites oreilles à croquer et un poil dru assez long et d'un noir profond ; un regard pénétrant étonnamment zen pour une minette qui change de faciès du tout ou tout dès qu'on l'approche de trop près (elle grogne, crache, tape, une vraie petite furie  ::  :: ) ; quand elle ferme les yeux et qu'elle se cache au fond de la boîte de transport, on jugerait que la boîte est vide, c'est une toute petite puce :



Celle-ci pour vous montrer que la furie noire est en fait noire et blanche, elle a une vraie zone blanche sous le ventre mais je n'ai pas vraiment le droit de regarder encore. Elle ressemble beaucoup à Soren je trouve (en moins sociable  :: ) sorti de la fourrière la semaine dernière.



Elle s'est quand même bien calmée depuis 10 jours, elle passe ses soirées assise sur sa boîte à nous regarder avec son beau regard profond qui semble attendre quelque chose de nous... Mais sûrement pas qu'on la touche  :: .

Pour l'instant, elle est en double cage XL.

----------


## pouetpouet

petites news d HEIDI et HARIBO /
*2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sont ensemble*

Heidi (après quarantaine)a rejoint sa FA où tout se passe à merveille.(stérilisée et vaccinée- testée FIV -/LEV -).

Et HARIBO (craintif) (testé FIV -/LEV -).rejoint sa FA de sociabilisation samedi- 
2 minettes lui tiendront compagnie et l'aideront à avancer.
(castré et vacciné)

Tout deux sous Asso PasBêtes du Tout.
BIZBIZ

----------


## SarahC

Merci de nous tenir au courant, c tjs chouette de pouvoir les suivre après!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Bon, petites nouvelles de la 28 qui s'appelera peut être....Zoé, on verra lorsque l'on aura vraiment fait connaissance 
> Alors Damoiselle n'a pas du tout aimer ma salle de bain, peut être encore trop l'odeur de javel d'hier soir ??? je lui poserais la question un autre jour 
> 
> Donc 1 heure après l'installation, gros "boum" dans la sdb, j'ouvre doucement la porte, personne, j'entre en ouvrant plus grand et là, Damoiselle me file entre les jambes et se réfugient dans la salle de jeux/dodo (chambre d'ami) qui est à coté et dans un placard. J'ai essayé de l'approcher mais grognements donc j'ai "virer" les autres chats et je l'ai enfermée.
> Là, elle ne grogne plus et en lui offrant de la nourriture (qu'elle n'a pas encore touchée) j'ai pu la toucher du doigt.... ceux sont mes 2 craintifs qui n'apprecient pas car c'est leur pièce refuge mais bon....à suivre......
> 
> et très contente d'avoir rencontré et mis un visage sur des pseudos très sympathiques , les 150 km en valaient le coup





> Siam LeChat va bien il a mangé bu et s'est réfugié ds le "chateau fort" que Maxime lui a construit pour qu'il se sente protégé.


*
Comment vont ces deux chats? 
Peut on avoir des photos et des news récentes?

Idem pour les autres chats du topic. Merci!*

----------


## tara60

Bonjour,

Zoé reste planquée sous le lit. Niveau santé, pas de soucis visible à la lampe électrique ni en l'écoutant respirer. Elle mange et le transit est ok.
Aucune approche possible pour le moment, elle s'enfuit. Lorsque je me couche par terre pour lui parler, elle m'observe et ne bouge pas d'un poil.
Pas de photo car suis au boulot mais de toute façon je n'en ai que deux et pas très net car un chat noir sous un lit dans la pénombre .... ben pas facile pour mon appareil !!

Concernant le siam, voir avec expory, Zoé n'étant pas sous SSST, je n'ai pas de nouvelles fraîches.

----------


## SarahC

> Bon, petites nouvelles de la 28 qui s'appelera peut être....Zoé, on verra lorsque l'on aura vraiment fait connaissance 
> Alors Damoiselle n'a pas du tout aimer ma salle de bain, peut être encore trop l'odeur de javel d'hier soir ??? je lui poserais la question un autre jour 
> 
> Donc 1 heure après l'installation, gros "boum" dans la sdb, j'ouvre doucement la porte, personne, j'entre en ouvrant plus grand et là, Damoiselle me file entre les jambes et se réfugient dans la salle de jeux/dodo (chambre d'ami) qui est à coté et dans un placard. J'ai essayé de l'approcher mais grognements donc j'ai "virer" les autres chats et je l'ai enfermée.
> Là, elle ne grogne plus et en lui offrant de la nourriture (qu'elle n'a pas encore touchée) j'ai pu la toucher du doigt.... ceux sont mes 2 craintifs qui n'apprecient pas car c'est leur pièce refuge mais bon....à suivre......
> 
> et très contente d'avoir rencontré et mis un visage sur des pseudos très sympathiques , les 150 km en valaient le coup





> Siam LeChat va bien il a mangé bu et s'est réfugié ds le "chateau fort" que Maxime lui a construit pour qu'il se sente protégé.





> Bonjour,
> 
> Zoé reste planquée sous le lit. Niveau santé, pas de soucis visible à la lampe électrique ni en l'écoutant respirer. Elle mange et le transit est ok.
> Aucune approche possible pour le moment, elle s'enfuit. Lorsque je me couche par terre pour lui parler, elle m'observe et ne bouge pas d'un poil.
> Pas de photo car suis au boulot mais de toute façon je n'en ai que deux et pas très net car un chat noir sous un lit dans la pénombre .... ben pas facile pour mon appareil !!
> 
> Concernant le siam, voir avec expory, Zoé n'étant pas sous SSST, je n'ai pas de nouvelles fraîches.


Euh, pr cause d'absence de résa une assoc copine a dû réserver les deux à leur place, je ne comprends pas ta dernière phrase, en théorie le Siam et la tienne sont bien sous SSST, non?
Sinon, sous qui est-elle au final?? 
Pr les photos noir sur fond noir, je te l'accorde!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
21) Femelle, 2 mois, noire, timidou mais sociable
* *Urgent car en coryza, petits, et un craintif dans le lot*  :: 
_Sont ensemble_
*
Des nouvelles : après un séjour en quarantaine en RP, ils ont rejoint leur FA sur Lyon ( Absolute74 ). L'installation a été plus que périlleuse pour le mâle nommé NEO. Pas eu le temps de prendre une photo, il s'est précipité sous le radiateur et impossible de le déloger sans se faire manger la main. Donc je l'ai laissé tranquille. Je prends des nouvelles tout à l'heure pour voir s'il a bougé.

Pour la pupuce n°21 qui n'a pas encore de nom ( allez Absolute74 on y croit lol ), elle est toute mimi et toute gentille, elle a mangé du thon et comme ça j'ai pu la prendre en photo.

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour les promesses de dons, voilà où j'en suis concernant ce sos :

70 TROCA reçu 
50 nadine ( hors rescue ) reçu
20 SuzanneC en attente ( pas de nouvelles )

----------


## Absolut74

*Voici quelques nouvelles des n°20 et 21 soit Néo et Shana enfin arrivés chez nous 

Comme l'a dit Chat'perlipopette, Néo (âgé de 6/7 mois), une fois sorti de la caisse, s'est précipité sous le radiateur où il est resté plusieurs heures pour enfin sortir timidement puis attendre la nuit pour partir en exploration avec la petite Shana. Il est toujours craintif mais semble apaisé par le son de nos voix, quelques caresses ont pu se faire du bout d'une règle... Mais on est confiantes à son sujet 
La petite Shana de 4 mois elle, est très joueuse mais ne se laisse pas encore aller aux câlins. Par contre elle ne refuse pas quelques caresses quand on l'approche en douceur. Elle est aussi très gourmande !!

Tous les deux semblent s'être bien remis du coryza, ils sont très réactifs et mangent bien.
Une petite photo d'eux deux en pleine partie de cache-cache, sous le canapé cette fois :

*
*Shana à gauche et Néo à droite, ébloui par le flash.

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ben voui.....il est nettement plus détendu et tu vas pouvoir rebrancher ton radiateur lol.

Merci pour ces nouvelles. Absolute74 est courageuse car elle les a emmené chez le véto pour leur rappel TC et sachant le petit caractère de NEO et bien chapeau pour une première.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Pour les promesses de dons, voilà où j'en suis concernant ce sos :
> 
> 70€ TROCA reçu 
> 50€ nadine ( hors rescue ) reçu
> 20€ SuzanneC en attente ( pas de nouvelles )


C est bon tout reçu merci à toutes les 3.

----------


## mistigrette

bien reçu :
50 euros d'ibis avec reçu,
50 euros de pistache69 sans reçu et
20 euros d'une collègue de troca avec reçu.
merci à vous 3  :: 
les reçus seront envoyés dans le 1er trimestre 2013.

lisou continue ses progrès. elle est rigolote mais gare car elle a vite marre des caresses et la boite à baffes se met vite en route  :: .

----------


## Rinou

Oh la chipie !  ::

----------


## lynt

*25) Femelle, 6 mois, noire, craintive**
Urgent car craintive et "noire"  

*La furie noire profite de la sieste de ma fille pour faire la sienne à découvert :*



*Elle est sous doxy depuis 3 jours pour son coryza (on voit ses yeux larmoyants) et le flash masque le sillon des écoulements.



Elle n'a pas du tout l'air féroce quand on la laisse tranquille.

----------


## Lady92

Elle est magnifique cette furie! 
Son poil semble doux et brillant... Dommage que tu ne puisses pas enfouir ton visage dedans :-)
J adore son beau panier rose a fleurs aussi!

----------


## lynt

Oui magnifique... Quelle frustration de ne pas pouvoir la toucher...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pas de réponse au MP fait à la fa. Siam4ever peut on avoir des nouvelles du typé Siam? Merci.

----------


## tara60

Voici enfin la N°28 qui est en chaleur depuis 3 jours et 2 nuits!!!  Je continue mon monologue sauf quand je miaule comme elle ou là, elle me répond et bouge de sous le lit, mais pas d'approche encore.

----------


## heyow

Bonjour,
Alors voici quelques nouvelles du siamois que m'avait amené Gaston jusqu'à Meudon. Merci encore au passage.
Bon, déjà il a un nom maintenant : Bilbo.
Parce qu'il a passé sa première semaine sous le lit. La deuxième en mode furtif. Puis petit à petit, il s'est approprié l'espace. Là il ne va quasiment plus sous le lit. Seulement quand un inconnu vient ou quand je le dispute.
Donc bon, après quelques coups de patte (et sans les griffes, s'il vous plait), quelques pipis sauvage sur le linge qui sèche, il devient un vrai nounours qui ronronne dès qu'on le regarde. Je peux le prendre dans les bras sans souci, néanmoins il reste quelques coups de patte qui traînent par-ci par-là, façon pattes de velours, sans les griffes. A priori c'est un chat qui a été éduqué car il utilise la litière, comprend quand on dit non, il ne grimpe pas n'importe où, bref un bon matou.

Place aux photos. Désolé pour la qualité, mais je découvre l'appareil.

----------


## SarahC

Il est chouchou! Merci!

----------


## heyow

2 autres un peu (beaucoup) mieux :


Edit :
Pas de soucis SarahC, j'attendais de recevoir l'appareil pour poster ici.
Sinon, toutes les aventures de Bilbo sont dispos ici :
http://www.sossiamoissanstoit.com/t2...eudon-ds-le-92

----------


## Rinou

Rooooooh, j'adore sa bouille !  ::

----------


## TROCA

Quelle bonne tête de gros matou et il louche comme tout siamois qui se respecte. Cela ajoute à son charme !

----------


## SarahC

Outre le côté "qui louche", il a un côté chouchou, on dirait un garçonnet un peu "dans la Lune", je trouve!

----------


## SarahC

> 2 autres un peu (beaucoup) mieux :
> 
> 
> Edit :
> Pas de soucis SarahC, j'attendais de recevoir l'appareil pour poster ici.
> Sinon, toutes les aventures de Bilbo sont dispos ici :
> http://www.sossiamoissanstoit.com/t2...eudon-ds-le-92


Merci bcp!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de Shana et Néo ( ex 20 et 21 ) : Shana va mieux après un petit tour chez le véto pour vomissement. Néo ( la terreur ) lui a l'air de se détendre et commence à se poser. Absolute74 peut l'approcher bon pas encore pour les gros calins mais on y croit.

----------


## Lady92

Trop beau! Je lui trouve un petit cote ingenu...

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Magnifique le siamois.

----------


## TROCA

> Des nouvelles de Shana et Néo ( ex 20 et 21 ) : Shana va mieux après un petit tour chez le véto pour vomissement. Néo ( la terreur ) lui a l'air de se détendre et commence à se poser. Absolute74 peut l'approcher bon pas encore pour les gros calins mais on y croit.


Merci de ces nouvelles rassurantes en espérant que tout rentrera définitivement dans l'ordre pour Shana et que terreur Neo devienne finalement un super minou de salon et qu'il pourra être adopté.
Câlins aux 2 . Des petites photos ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vais denande a absolute74 d en mettre a nouveau.

----------


## lynt

Le sort s'acharne sur ma pauvre furie noire...
Ce matin, il a fallu l'endormir pour lui faire son rappel de vaccin : elle m'a attaqué 3 fois la main pendant que je remettais la grille de la boîte de transport pour l'emmener chez le véto et elle a bondi dans la boîte avant même que la véto ne veuille l'ouvrir. Du coup j'ai demandé à ce qu'elle soit stérilisée, déparasitée et testée fiv/felv par la même occasion (pas fait en fourrière en raison de son bon caractère sans doute).
L'opération s'est bien passée mais elle est FIV+  :: .

----------


## Lady92

Pfff pour furie noire... Elle collectionne les mauvais points :-( Comment va ta main Lynt?

----------


## Absolut74

Voilà quelques photos de Shana et Néo  :Smile:  Néo est plus difficile à avoir car il repart au moindre bruit ou mouvement. Cependant il ose de plus en plus sortir de sa cachette, notamment pour manger et boire  :Smile: 
Shana est complètement rétablie, elle mange bien et joue beaucoup ! (Néo aussi mais seulement quand on ne se trouve pas dans la même pièce). Et ils profitent comme des fous la nuit !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muriel P

Ah, les chats noirs...  ::  Je ne comprendrais jamais les gens qui ne les aiment pas !

----------


## lynt

Trop mimi les noirauds  :Smile: 




> Pfff pour furie noire... Elle collectionne les mauvais points :-( Comment va ta main Lynt?


Ça va, suis toujours étanche  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour ces belles photos. shana est une micro puce a cote de neo.

----------


## heyow

Clair qu'un chat noir, ça a sacrément la classe. On dirait des mini-panthères.  ::

----------


## babe78

Quelques nouvelles des loulous pris en charge par La Patte de l'Espoir et que les adeptes des chats noirs en profitent car qui a dit qu'ils ne plaisaient pas, sur tous les chats sortis cette semaine, seuls les 2 noirauds ont été adoptés

Minichamourette, son nom veut tout dire qui a fait craquer sa fa


Midnight, un amour de matou également qui rejoint demain son adoptante


Atchoum, un amour de gros pépère qui ne demande que câlin sur les genous, qui aura encore une place pour lui


Hooligan, encore un noiraud mais qui reste craintif pour l'instant et le pauvre s'est révélé Fiv+ à sa sortie donc il les accumule un peu


la petite dernière Graziela, chatounette qui a fait très peur à boxer75019 vu son état lors de sa sortie mais grâce aux soins intensifs de sa fa, la belle va bien et va enfin être proposée à l'adoption
la petite *Graziela peut être mis dans les chats à adopter, elle va très bien, elle a fini sa quarantaine hier et elle goute à liberté dans l'appartement, au départ elle a pris peur et elle est resté caché, mais cette après midi elle est sorti et c'est logé dans un panier à la vu de tout le monde, elle crache beaucoup moins à mon approche et commence à apprécier les câlins.

Je l'ai même surprise à faire la toilette à mon vieux chartreux de 18 ans.

Elle sera primo vacciné lundi matin, c'est un tout petit modèle environ 1.5 kilos


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

*

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour ces belles photos ! Ah les noirauds...  ::  
Et la petite Graziela est adorable ! Ça fait vraiment plaisir de la voir en bonne forme !

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super pour les noirauds. Merci pour ces nouvelles.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Shana a eu une petite visite et la miss est réservée. Je l'emmène chez son adoptante demain soir. Elle sera en accueil 1 mois avant de finaliser l'adoption.

Cela fera beaucoup de bien à NEO d'être séparer d'elle car il reste beaucoup sur la réserve et reste méfiant envers l'humain.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Babe pour ces bonnes nouvelles et les jolies photos . Comme quoi rien n'est jamais perdu pour ces chats de fourrières si nous leur tendons la main.
Trop contente de voir la jolie Graziela qui semblait si fragile . Avec ses atouts, elle trouvera surement sa famille définitive.
Merci Chatperli pour les nouvelles de Shana en espérant une confirmation pour l'adoption. Des petites photos STP ?
 :: à tous les minous et  ::  à vous 2.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'en ferai demain.

----------


## pouetpouet

> petites news d HEIDI et HARIBO /
> *2) mâle 1 an roux et blanc un peu craintif
> 3) femelle 1 an noire sociable
> Sont ensemble*
> 
> Heidi (après quarantaine)a rejoint sa FA où tout se passe à merveille.(stérilisée et vaccinée- testée FIV -/LEV -).
> Pièce jointe 23992
> Et HARIBO (craintif) (testé FIV -/LEV -).rejoint sa FA de sociabilisation samedi- 
> 2 minettes lui tiendront compagnie et l'aideront à avancer.
> ...


HARIBO transformé pas sa fa de sociabilisation :

et HEIDI , adoptée par sa FAld !!!
 ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super toutes ces nouvelles.

----------


## TROCA

Contente de voir le beau rouquinou transformé par sa FA sociabilisation. Il est vraiment superbe!
Super pour la jolie HEIDI. Merci à sa FALD.
 ::  aux FA et  :: aux BB.
Vilà la démonstration de ce à quoi on peut arriver avec des "craintifs" de fourrière. De quoi encourager de nouvelles FA pour se lancer dans l'aventure !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Premières nouvelles de SHANA : Je l'ai emmené dans sa nouvelle famille hier soir. Elle a exploré son nouvel environnement avec beaucoup de curiosité. La minette qui va lui tenir compagnie lui a fait comprendre par la voix que c'était son territoire mais rien de virulent, l'entente est bien partie. J'ai eu la " future " adoptante ce soir au tel : elle continue d'explorer sous la surveillance de Fellyn, mange et va bien à sa litière.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici une photo envoyée par son " adoptante "

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Trop choupi cette panthère.

----------


## SarahC

:: *J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS ICI, APPEL AUX FA ACTUELLES OU AUX ANCIENNES FA, COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE!*  :: 

*QUI A ENVIE DE M'AIDER (LES CHATS, PAS MOI) EN NOUS FAISANT PARTAGER SA PREMIERE EXPERIENCE DE FA OU UNE EXPERIENCE DE FA VOUS AYANT PARTICULIEREMENT MARQUE? OU PLUSIEURS!* *C'EST PAR ICI!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46696-J-ai-sauvé-un-chat-en-devenant-FA-mon-expérience-et-pourquoi-je-ne-la-regrette-pas!?p=1007520#post1007520

----------


## mistigrette

photo de lisou (ex num 1) prise ce matin dehors. elle se roulait de plaisir sur le dos au soleil. elle vit dans la maison et cohabite assez bien avec les chats et la chienne maintenant.
pour elle, tout va bien, elle est heureuse avec les copains. pour moi, elle a encore le coup de pattes facile  ::  mais elle ne griffe pas trop fort  :: . elle cherche des adoptants patients  :: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout va bien pour SHANA, elle s'entend à merveille avec Féline ( la minette de son adoptante ) et se rapproche de + en + de l'humain.

NEO : Il fait son lunatique : un  jour il se fait oublier et on ne le voit pas et fait son trouillard et le lendemain, il est plus actif, se rapproche et grimpe limite sur le canapé.

----------


## Absolut74

Des nouvelles de Néo : beaucoup plus à l'aise qu'au début, il joue beaucoup (avec nous aussi maintenant ^^), mange très bien et se montre toujours plus chaque jour. Il s'aventure même à squatter le lit pendant qu'on dort, depuis hier  :Smile:  Bon, toujours pas près à 100% pour les gros câlins mais on sent qu'il va bientôt faire le pas ! Peut-être après la castration (bientôt) ?!
Bombardement de photos de ce beau petit mâle  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben dis donc quelle métamorphose. C'est la première fois que je le vois d'aussi près. La dernière fois il était planqué sous le lit. Il progresse c'est super ! Prochaine étape les câlins !!!

Superbes photos en tout cas. Ma préférée : celle où il tire la langue.

Concernant la petite SHANA : tout se passe bien. Elle se rapproche un peu plus chaque jour de son adoptante. Elle est toujours en contrat d'accueil pour le moment.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout va bien pour SHANA, toujours en cours d'adoption. Et une piste sérieuse pour NEO......

----------


## chatperlipopette

NEO est adopté  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## esther&

Super nouvelle ::

----------


## Gaston

Donc, si j'ai bien suivi tes deux perles noires sont adoptées  ::  ::  C'est la danse des brocolis.......

----------


## chatperlipopette

Neo le contrat d adoption a ete signe hier et shana ce sera vendredi.

----------


## Lady92

::  youpi  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super !!!

----------


## Lusiole

Génial !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

SHANA est définitivement adoptée. Elle a bien grandit est devenue curieuse et a bien progressée. Voici qq photos dont une dans les bras de son adoptante.

----------


## Absolut74

*20) Mâle, 6 mois, noir, craintif
*
Nous avons adopté Neo  :Smile:  
Il va très bien, joue beaucoup, commence à devenir pot de colle et a eu sa première séance de gros câlins aujourd'hui ^^ Ça a prit du temps mais ça y est, monsieur est de plus en plus confiant. Il garde toujours quelques réflexes craintifs donc il faut y aller tout en douceur. Très bonne évolution pour ce minou qui est resté caché les premières semaines... Ah et il a été castré  :Smile: 
Voici des photos récentes :

----------


## Muriel P

Super !!!! Bravo pour cette adoption  :: 
Qu'il est beau et élégant ce loulou ! Belle vie à vous ! 
NB : Encore un bel exemple d'avant / après

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quelle metamorphose !!!!! Bravo pour ta patience car franchement c etait loin d etre gagne. Neo etait plus que craintif.
Une belle victoire !

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super !!!

----------


## heyow

Bon ben quelques nouvelles de Bilbo.

Il joue depuis un petit moment. Toujours aussi câlin et collant. Il a une nouvelle passion depuis 2 semaines : quelques léchouilles. Si on lui tend la main, hop léchouille, quand il se pose sur les genoux et qu'un bout de bras traîne, hop léchouille. Et il récidive tous les 1/4 d'heure. Marrant.

Sinon il s'est trouvé une passion pour un serpent en plastique. Ça le rend fou.
http://youtube.com/v/r6POWjA6lj8

Quelques photos en plein effort :

----------


## Alicelovespets

Il est magnifique  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Il a trop une belle bouille.  ::

----------


## lynt

Trop mimi sa tête de nounours. Il ne va pas rester longtemps à l'adoption beau et câlin comme il l'est  :Smile: .

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'adore sa bouille !  ::

----------


## Gaston

Mais je crois savoir qu'il n'est plus à l'adoption.......... sa FA ayant craqué sur son regard.....  :: ........
Encore un craintif +++++ qui a fait des ravages

----------


## lynt

Ah bah super, félicitation à tous les deux !  :Smile:

----------


## heyow

Eh oui, j'espère bien le garder. Verdict Samedi.
Sinon il vous remercie pour tous ces compliments, signale qu'il a faim (comme d'hab) et vous passe le bonjour.  ::

----------


## Rinou

J'adore sa grosse bouille !
Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos.

----------


## Lusiole

Qu'il est beau ! Bravo pour cette adoption !

----------


## Sév51

> Eh oui, j'espère bien le garder. Verdict Samedi.
> Sinon il vous remercie pour tous ces compliments, signale qu'il a faim (comme d'hab) et vous passe le bonjour.


Alors c'est bon, tu l'adoptes ?
il a une vraie bouille à bizous  ::

----------


## heyow

Eh oui ça y est, il reste chez moi. ::

----------


## Gaston

SUPER, je suis heureuse pour lui...; Fais lui plein de caresses de sa covoitureuse qui le mena de la fourrière vers le bonheur.....

----------


## mistigrette

> groumy sorti mercredi 18/1, ex num 7.
> gros nounours adorable


notre groumy a été adopté dimanche. les 1ères nouvelles sont bonnes  ::

----------

